# [Sammelthread] Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag



## Snipa (6. März 2013)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen liebe Community, hier im Sammelthread zu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kaum haben wir den Unabhängigkeitskrieg gewonnen, und ein (vorerst?) letztes mal Desmond gesehen, schon geht es weiter mit der Assassins Creed-Saga. Diesmal mit noch mehr Seeschlachten, für Next-Gen-Konsolen, und einem Assassinen, der eigentlich keiner ist. Er ist ein Pirat! Sein Name? Edward Kenway, Connors Großvater.

*Der Schauplatz

*Im neuesten Ableger der Meuchelmörder-Reihe schickt uns Ubisoft in die Karibik des Jahres 1715. In diesem Zeitalter hat die Kolonialisierung ihren Höhepunkt, der Handel floriert, der amerikanische Kontinent wird zunehmend Ziel der Europäer. Aber wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten, und so hat Piraterie Hochkonjunktur. Nicht umsonst heißt diese Zeit das »Zeitalter der Piraten«. Zu den wohl bekanntesten unter ihnen zählen Edward »Blackbeard« Teach, Anne Bonny, Charles Vane und Benjamin Hornigold, die man auch im Spiel antreffen wird.
Genau wie im Vorgänger dürfen wir auch die Spielwelt wieder frei erkunden. Während auf dem Grund des Ozeans gesunkene Schiffswracks darauf warten, um ihre Schätze erleichtert zu werden, sollen die begehbaren Inseln vor Vielfältigkeit überquellen. So gibt es dichten Dschungel mit erkundbaren Ruinen, verschlafene Fischerdörfer, Steinforts und Grotten, in denen Schmuggler ihr Unwesen treiben. Mehr als 50 einzigartige Lokalitäten will Ubisoft in die Welt einbauen, die sogar noch größer als noch in Assassins Creed III werden soll. Natürlich dürfen die Städte nicht fehlen: Da gibt es die Piraten-Hochburg Nassau, die Magnet für sämtliches Gesocks der Umgebung ist; Ebenso wird man Havanna besuchen dürfen, dass mit seinen verzierten Bauten stark an Florenz aus Assassins Creed II erinnert; Und zu guter Letzt noch Kingston, dessen nüchternem Stil man deutlich den britischen Einfluss ansieht. Für Abwechslung dürfte also gesorgt sein.


*Die Geschichte

*Zum ersten Mal in der Assassins Creed-Historie spielen wir keinen echten Assassinen, sondern »nur« einen von den Assassinen trainierten Piraten. Keine heroischen Ziele zum Wohle der Menschheit oder der Bruderschaft also, sondern sehr weltliche Bedürfnisse wie Ruhm, Macht und Reichtum treiben Connors Opa, Edward Kenway an. Auf diesem Weg stolpert er eher zufällig in den Konflikt zwischen Templern und Assassinen.
Der Piraten-Ansatz soll sich aber nicht nur im Aussehen niederschlagen, sondern ebenfalls in den Kämpfen bemerkbar machen. Schluss mit dem eleganten Kampfstil seiner Vor- und Nachfahren, ein echter Pirat kämpft dreckig, brutal und ohne Gnade! Dabei greift Edward auf zwei Säbel sowie mehrere Pistolen zurück. Zudem kann er wieder Waffen seiner bereits erledigten Gegner aufheben, sogar ein Blasrohr soll im Repertoire zu finden sein. Und bevor manche Fans in Tränen ausbrechen: natürlich ist das Markenzeichen der Assassinen, die versteckte Klinge, wieder mit an Bord.
'An Bord' ist auch gleich das Stichwort für einen weiteren Protagonisten im neuesten Ableger: Edwards eigenes Schiff, die »Jackdaw«. Mit dieser werden wir am Anfang wohl nicht mehr als kleine Schaluppen zerlegen können, mit fortschreitendem Spielfortschritt dürfen wir sie jedoch zu einem stattlichen Schiff ausbauen, dass selbst die lokale Marine in Angst und Schrecken versetzt. Egal, ob mit einer zusätzlichen Reihe Kanonen, einem stärkeren Rumpf oder sogar Spezialwaffen, die »Jackdaw« kann mit allerlei Verbesserungen dem Gegner einiges Kopfzerbrechen bereiten. Aufrüstungen dafür schalten wir nicht mehr über unseren Spielfortschritt frei, sondern über Blaupausen, die wir auf vielerlei Arten erhalten können. Aber selbst das beste Schiff bringt nichts ohne eine gut funktionierende Crew, die es bedient. Diese bei Laune zu halten wird genauso zu unseren Aufgaben gehören wie die regelmäßige Wartung des eigenen Potts.


*Das Gameplay
*
Wem die Seeschlachten aus Assassins Creed III gefallen haben, der wird sich über Assassins Creed IV noch mehr freuen. Laut Publisher sollen wir rund 40% der Spielzeit auf offener See verbringen. Damit das nicht schnell zum langweiligen Frustfaktor wird, will man den Ozean mit allerlei Ablenkungen spicken. So werden wir mit erstmals auch unter Wasser unterwegs sein, sowohl mit Taucherglocke als auch mit freiem Tauchen. Erkundungstouren durch Schiffswracks, das Entdecken von neuen Inseln und kleinen 'Stränden', auf denen Schatzkarten gefunden werden können, und sogar zufällige Events, wie Seeschlachten zwischen verfeindeten Parteien, sollen für ausreichend Abwechslung sorgen. Doch damit nicht genug: Ein Handelssystem wird ebenso Einzug halten, wie das Erobern von feindlichen Forts, die die Gebiete aus früheren Teilen ersetzen. Haben wir ein solches Fort durch die Bombadierung der Verteidigungsstellung von See aus , und durch die anschließende Neutralisierung des Kommandeurs an Land erobert, greift es nicht nur Gegner in bestimmter Entfernung an, sondern schaltet auch neue Blaupausen und Nebenmissionen frei. Diese orientieren sich stark an den Altbekannten aus früheren Teilen. Das obligatorische synchronisieren von Aussichtspunkten darf dabei natürlich nicht fehlen, jedoch mit der kleinen Verbesserung, dass diese nun ebenfalls als Schnellreisestationen fungieren. An Land wird uns also altbekanntes erwarten, während wir auf See in absolut unerforschte Gewässer vordringen. Neu eingeführt wird hierbei das »Horizon System«, dass es uns erlaubt jederzeit den Horizont nach Schiffen abzusuchen. Haben wir ein Schiff erfasst, bekommen wir Infos über Kampfstärke, Typ und Ladung, und können uns nun entscheiden, wie wir vorgehen. Ob und wie wir sie Angreifen, Plündern oder Entern bleibt dabei uns überlassen. Legen wir es auf eine direkte Schlacht an? Schwimmen wir heimlich an Bord und Meucheln den Kapitän? Oder gehen wir gleich auf Enterkurs und versuchen so, möglichst schnell an die Beute zu gelangen? Beim offenen Kampf werden uns verschiedene Schiffstypen mit verschiedenen Stärken und Schwächen zuleibe rücken. An einer schweren Galleone mit 50 Kanonen sollten wir nicht unbeding Längsseits vorbeisegeln, während leichte Fregatten versuchen werden, unser Schiff mit ihren verstärkten Rümpfen zu rammen. Beim Kampf sollten wir aber stets versuchen, das feindliche Schiff zu entern, da wir hierbei deutlich mehr Profit einheimsen. Neben der Ladung können wir nämlich bei einem geentertem Schiff aus drei verschiedenen Möglichkeiten wählen: Wir zerlegen das Schiff, um die Jackdaw zu reparieren; Wir verleiben das Schiff unserer Flotte ein; Oder wir rekrutieren aus der gefangenen Besatzung neue Crewmitglieder an. Während nämlich unsere Flotte wächst, und wir uns mit ihrer Hilfe ein Handels- und Piratenimperium aufbauen, kann es durchaus passieren, dass wir das eine oder andere Crewmitglied verlieren. Gottseidank lässt sich unsere Mannschaft auch anderweitig aufstocken Auch für Edward selbst können wieder zahlreiche Aufrüstungen erworben werden, diesmal jedoch nicht nur durch Jagd, sondern auch durch die Harpunenjagd, die es uns erlaubt Wale und anderes Meeresgetier fachgerecht zu er- und zerlegen. Durch sie können wir Edward mit mehr Munition, mehr Waffen, und sogar besserer Rüstung ausstatten. Doch selbst die beste Ausrüstung hilft nichts, gegen den neuen Feind, das Wetter. Während in Assassins Creed III das Wetter noch geskriptet war, so haben wir es in Assassins Creed IV mit einem dynamischen und unberechenbaren Wettersystem zu tun. Waren im Vorgänger mehrere Meter hohe Brecher noch unsere größte Sorge, müssen wir uns im neuesten Ableger vor Wasserhosen in Acht nehmen, die unser Schiff in sekundenschnelle auseinanderreißen und unsere komplette Crew töten. Wer allerdins gerissen und mutig genug ist, kann feindliche Schiffe in einen Sturm locken, um sie so zu schädigen und sich dadurch einen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Vorrausgesetzt, man kann gut genug navigieren.


*Die Technik

*Assassins Creed IV soll erstmals komplett ohne Ladepausen auskommen. Wurden im letzten Teil noch viele Manöver durch Zwischensequenzen und Ladepausen unterbrochen, soll nun alles flüssig spielbar sein. Egal ob Andocken, Ablegen oder Entern, wir dürfen die Hände nicht mehr von unserem Bediengerät lassen. Zusätzlich werden Physikeffekte sich ebenfalls auf das Spielgeschehen auswirken. Diese werden wir wohl hauptsächlich auf dem offenen Meer bei Stürmen bemerken. Auch die Welt soll wieder prall mit Leben gefüllt werden, egal ob mit Haien im Wasser oder Tieren auf Land.
Auch in Black Flag wird Ubisoft eine 'Second Screen'-Funktion implementieren, und zwar für das Handelssystem. Unsere Flotte dürfen wir fortan nur über eine kostenlose App delegieren, die wir an unser Konto anknüpfen. Ingame wird dies nicht mehr möglich sein.


*Erscheinungsdatum

*XBox 360, PlayStation 3: 29. Oktober 2013
PC: 21. November 2013
XBox One & PlayStation 4 & Wii U: 21. November 2013


*Die Editionen


*Black Chest Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Ein 55 cm großes Diorama von Kapitän Edward Kenway, der am Bug seines Schiffes, der Jackdaw, den Angriff führt
- Ein SteelbookSammler-Box
- Ein hochwertiges Artbook
- Den offiziellen Soundtrack zum Spiel
- Eine Weltkarte der Piraten, mit der sie durch die trügerischsten Gewässer der Erde navigieren
- Zwei Lithographien im Schutzumschlag
- Die Jackdaw-Piratenflagge, bestickt mit dem Assassinen-Wappen
- Zwei Leinwanddrucke
- Alle digitale Zusatzinhalte, darunter Einzelspieler-Missionen, Charakter-Bekleidungen und Waffen.


Skull Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ein Steelbook
- Ein hochwertiges Artbook
- Den offiziellen Soundtrack zum Spiel
- Zwei Lithographien im Schutzumschlag
- Zusätzliche, freischaltbare, digitale Spielinhalte


Buccaneer Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Eine 45 cm große Figur von Edward Kenway
- Sammler-Box
- Ein hochwertiges Artbook
- Den offiziellen Soundtrack zum Spiel
- Zwei Lithographien im Schutzumschlag
- Zusätzliche, freischaltbare, digitale Spielinhalte




Spoiler



*World Premiere-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLW6vwtQlRE


*Edward Kenway-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0gIUndE9zc


*Weltpremiere Gameplay-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dBtlholeXw


*Vorbesteller-Trailer The Watch

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeMbN7QRVao



*Das wahre goldene Zeitalter der Piraten-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpA4dhZ8tVI



*Unter schwarzer Flagge-Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQ72pWzlpVI



*The Black Flag Diaries #1: A Worldwide Team

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U5Stic-JGI



*E3 Horizont-Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPXv89x5SrA



*E3 Debüt-Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNCPc66NcpE



*E3 Offizielle Gameplay-Demo

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le1esEBkAsc



*Piraten Gameplay Erlebnis- und Seeschlacht-Entdeckungstrailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kv0hfch5jJ0



*Das Piratenleben auf hoher See

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHggl3GbxPA



*Open World-Gameplay mit Entwicklerkommentar
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DFMbeKXzow



*Unboxing Buccaneer-Edition

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4NrEteHSA



*Stealth Gameplay Walkthrough

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl8TW854g9c



*Verachte den Tod - Live Action-Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfm3gbGRuAs



*Gamescom-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNg3i9rT67w



*Die Darsteller von Black Flag

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7es2UMugvg



*Orte und Aktivitäten-Gameplay

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOsvytd3DRo



*The Black Flag Diaries #2: Eine vielfältige, offene Welt

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Turoe5P9sd4



*Creating "DEFY"

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YytL01FgI-k*



Die Entwicklung einer offenen Welt für die Next-Gen

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT-qJv55IVE



*Multiplayer Gameplay-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxR-oEz7DHs



*Berüchtigte Piraten in Assassins Creed IV Black Flag

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=admpyiqNxO4



*Der Piratenraubzug Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVIO8NRI6E0



*Tattoo TV-Spot

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q54jpldnlP0



*Schrei nach Freiheit DLC-Trailer


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgC8imOxk5o


*Edward Kenway Story-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooql466WxBs



*Official Launch-Trailer

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnWQtEsCat4




Der Thread wird von mir bis zum Release aktuell gehalten.

Update 1: Editionen und Weltpremiere Gameplay-Trailer eingefügt
Update 2: Vorbesteller-Trailer The Watch eingefügt
Update 3: Das wahre goldene Zeitalter der Pirate-Trailer eingefügt
Update 4: Unter schwarzer Flagge-Trailer eingefügt
Update 5: The Black Flag Diaries-Trailer eingefügt
Update 6: 3 E3-Videos eingefügt
Update 7: Piraten Gameplay Erlebnis- und Seeschlacht-Entdeckungstrailer eingefügt
Update 8: Neue Infos bei Technik und Geschichte, sowie Komplettüberarbeitung von Gameplay; 2 neue Videos
Update 9: Unboxing Buccaneer-Edition eingefügt
Update 10: Stealth Gameplay Walkthrough-Video eingefügt
Update 11: Live Action-Trailer eingefügt
Update 12: Gamescom-Trailer eingefügt
Update 13: Die Darsteller von Black Flag-Video eingefügt
Update 14: Orte und Aktivitäten-Gameplay-Video eingefügt
Update 15: The Black Flag Diaries #2 eingefügt
Update 16: 3 neue Videos eingefügt
Update 17: Der Piratenraubzug Trailer eingefügt; Release-Daten für PC, XBox One und PS4 geändert
Update 18: Tattoo TV-Spot eingefügt
Update 19: Schrei nach Freiheit DLC-Trailer & Edward Kenway Story-Trailer eingefügt
Update 20: Official Launch-Trailer eingefügt
Update 21: Aktualisierung der Release-Daten​


----------



## Ion (10. März 2013)

> Assassins Creed IV soll erstmals komplett ohne Ladepausen auskommen.


Wie soll das gehen? Ich denke es wird nach wie vor Nachladeruckler geben. 

Ein Open World Assassin´s Creed wäre der Hammer, aber ich bleibe skeptisch


----------



## christian.pitt (10. März 2013)

wieso sollte das nicht gehen? das geht ja schon bei vielen anderen spielen auch, wie zB das neue farcry


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (10. März 2013)

Mir egal, Assassins Creed ist tot. Bis Revelations habe ich es geliebt, alleine die Atmosphäre war unglaublich. Und jetzt??


----------



## KaterTom (10. März 2013)

Also ich mag das neue Setting und freue mich auf das Spiel.


----------



## darthbomber (10. März 2013)

Das Setting klingt auf jeden Fall interessant. Beschweren kannsch mich nachm zocken immernoch.


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2013)

Freue mich auch riesig drauf.

Im Teaser Trailer wird am Ende geworben es erscheine auch für die Nextgen Konsolen. Ob da was dran ist?


----------



## MG42 (10. März 2013)

Das klingt zusehr nach einem großen Openworld Risen 2 , mit anderen Namen...


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon drauf! Auf die Umsetzung sowie die erzählte Geschichte bin ich vor allem gespannt. 
Und natürlich auf die CE´s!


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch schon drauf! Auf die Umsetzung sowie die erzählte Geschichte bin ich vor allem gespannt.
> Und natürlich auf die CE´s!



Ja, ich werde mich auch einige extras gönnen. Hoffe da gibts hübsche CE oder sonwelche guten Editions von. Ist was bekannt was man geplant hat?


----------



## batmaan (11. März 2013)

Die Kuh wird zu Tode gemolken. Und die Spoiler "Unabhängigkeitskrieg gewonnen" sollte man iwie in ner box packen, hab jetzt die Motivation verloren ac3 zu spielen...naja, auch gameplaytechnisch finde ich die ersten Stunden doch lahm. 

Zum neuen Produkt:
Wird bestimmt wie die anderen AC Teile, nichts neues. Ubi hat gesehen, dass die Schiffskämpfe gut ankam und machen darauf ein Spiel, ich werde aufjeden fall aufhören mit der AC Reihe, wo ist die Liebe hin


----------



## -angeldust- (11. März 2013)

Gefunden!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2013)

@angel: Hättest du mein Profil bestalkt, wäre es noch schneller gegangen! 
(Snipa sei dank!)

Spiel wird gekauft, egal wie ausgelutscht die Serie mitlerweile ist.
Alle Teile waren bisher toll und hatten ihre eigenen Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. März 2013)

warum sollte ich stalken? gibts da was interessantes? 

ich kaufe den teil auch. ich kann doch nicht anders. zu viele tolle spieleerinnerungen habe ich an die serie. 
aber grundsaetzlich sollze man sich mit vorfreude auf ein spiel etwas zurueckhalten. 
sonst wird man vielleicht enttaeuscht.
deshalb annehmen wie es kommt. 

ich bin dankbar fuer jeden ac teil...


----------



## Ion (12. März 2013)

Lieber einen weiteren AC Teil als einen weiteren CoD Teil 
Hauptsache man kann nach wie vor schleichen und seine Ziele auf verschiedene Arten und Weisen töten


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2013)

Und die Kämpfe werden auch immer schneller und brutaler... 
"Massengemetzel !!!" 
Klar, nehmen was kommt.


----------



## -angeldust- (12. März 2013)

Ion schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber einen weiteren AC Teil als einen weiteren CoD Teil
> Hauptsache man kann nach wie vor schleichen und seine Ziele auf verschiedene Arten und Weisen töten



hahahaha was fuer eine aussage. hauptsache.....
lass das mal nicht die verfechter der killerspiele debatte lesen xD

es geht doch um mehr als die verschiedenen toetungsarten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (12. März 2013)

Sondern?
Den neuen Meuchler? 
Diesmal sieht der blond aus... 

Na Spaß, die Storyaufmachung gelingt denen jedes mal. (naja außer vlt bei AC1)


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde mich auch einige extras gönnen. Hoffe da gibts hübsche CE oder sonwelche guten Editions von. Ist was bekannt was man geplant hat?


 
Leider nein, aber ich hoffe auf eine CE wo das Schiff als Modell dabei ist. 



> Und die Spoiler "Unabhängigkeitskrieg gewonnen" sollte man iwie in ner  box packen, hab jetzt die Motivation verloren ac3 zu spielen...


Na das ist ja mal ein Mega-Spoiler! xD Nur mal am Rand. Der Unabhängigkeitskrieg wäre so oder so gewonnen worden. Das haben die Entwickler damals schon gesagt. Man hat sich an den geschichtlichen Hintergrund gehalten. Von daher sehe ich hier keinen Spoiler.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. März 2013)

hahaha "unabhaengigkeitskrieg gewonnen". wo is da der spoiler? 

ich musste schmunzeln bei der boston tee party. das fand ich lustig. oder ganz am anfang die 10 gebote bezueglich dem umgang mit frauen von einem der gruendervaeter. das waren die highlights bei ac 3.

aber jetzt volle fahrt voraus. es gibt hoffentlich mehr see missis. und nich besser umgesetzt.


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2013)

Auf die See-Missionen bin ich gespannt. Wollte schon immer mal gegen einen Riesen-Kraken alá Fluch der Karibik kämpfen.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. März 2013)

ja!!! 
ehrlich gesagt fand ich die staedte in ac 3 mehr als langweilig. denke die werden in teil 4 nicht besser. in europa gab es ja massive stein gebauede. ist in amerika meist alles aus holz...

aber macht nix wenn die seekaempfe dementsprechend gut werden. und upgrades. ich will wieder upgrades!


----------



## christian.pitt (13. März 2013)

Interessant wäre es, wenn es die Wildnis wieder geben würde. Dann aber nicht als Wald, sondern mit Inseln und Meer


----------



## -angeldust- (13. März 2013)

sehr gute idee! ab aufs meer. und jede menge inseln erobern. die inseln ersetzen wildnis. auf den grossen inseln grosse staedte. joa das kljngt klasse. naja.
erwarten wir mal nicht zu viel, sonst werden wir enttauescht...


----------



## Painkiller (13. März 2013)

Ich will die Insel aus Far Cry 3 im neuen Assassins Creed haben.


----------



## orca113 (13. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Ich will die Insel aus Far Cry 3 im neuen Assassins Creed haben.



Naja, ist beides Ubisoft. eventuell gibts ja ein Joint Venture mit Crytek...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (13. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Auf die See-Missionen bin ich gespannt. Wollte schon immer mal gegen einen Riesen-Kraken alá Fluch der Karibik kämpfen.


Mal ehrlich: der ganze Trailer hat doch nen heftigen Fluch der Karibik Touch! 
Ach das wird bestimmt jut.


----------



## Cerberus01 (13. März 2013)

Nun, sagen wir mal, es riecht zumindest danach, als wenn mit AC 4 das erste richtige(!) Piratenspiel der Gaming-Geschichte erscheint. Ich hoffe nur, dass die daran denken, dass zu so einem Spiel noch andere Dinge gehören, als killen & rauben. Z.B. Seefahrten.... das haben die bei AC 3 total verpfuscht gehabt (n.m.E.). Einfach mal eben zum Zielort hinladen lassen, dann für 3 Minuten Ballerei wie im Irrenhaus mit duzenden "Raketenbooten" und Minenfeldern, mitten zwischen Riffe durch.... das hatte irgendwie mehr was von Tetris, ohne auch nur einen Funken von Abenteuerflair zur See (Sound und Graphik waren natürlich recht ordentlich). Auch dass man als Captain nur am Steuerrad festgeklebt war... und sonst nie mit dem Schiff was machen - z.B. frei rumsegeln - konnte... und alle anderen Schiffe... alle tot.... ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die Schiffe überhaupt nicht von innen zu betreten waren.

Was nicht fehlen sollte, für ein richtiges (so richtig, richtiges) Piratenspiel:

- Freiheit mit seinem Schiff umherzufahren - außerhalb der Hauptmissionen - wann und wohin es einem passt

- Das Ruder selbst führen, aber auch an Steuermann abgeben können (ich geh dann in meine Kajüte und lass mich volllaufen)

- Mit der Möglichkeit auf längere Fahrten
---- während derer man sich z.B. die Zeit in seiner Kajüte mit Kartenspielen oder ähnl. vertreiben kann
---- während derer man zufällig auf andere Schiffe stoßen kann (um dann zu entscheiden, ob man die nun angreifen will oder nicht)
---- wobei man den Kurs selbst auf der Karte absteckt
---- wobei man den Horizont mit dem Fernglas absuchen kann
---- bei welchen man ankern kann, wann und wo man will
---- bei welchen man an Häfen anlegen kann, wann und wo man will
---- wobei man Hafenstädte überfallen und brandschatzen kann, wann und wenn und wo man will
---- wobei das Wetter sich nicht binnen Sekunden ändert, sondern in Zeiträumen, die realistisch anmuten können

- Im Dschungel z.B. spanischen Gold- und Silbertransporten auflauern und überfallen

- Selbst auch Kanonen abfeuern können

- Dass man alles, was man braucht, entweder kaufen, oder stehlen, oder rauben (können) muss, sowie dass man sich (im Endeffekt) alles mögliche anschaffen kann (Schiffe, Boote, Häuser, Plantagen, Pferde....)

- Dass man den Proviant einkalkulieren muss (Nahrungsaufnahme!)

- Dass man in Gefangenschaft geraten kann... n' Tach Knast mit Kartenspiel mit Zellengenossen, dann Verhandlung, dann Galgen....

- Da das Spiel ohnehin nicht Jugendfrei ist, kann es in diversen Kaschemmen bzw. Bordellen ruhig ordentlich "schmutzig" werden

- Volllaufenlassen ist für einen Piraten ziemlich Pflicht (ala RDR, vielleicht mit bisschen längerem Torkeln)

- Wenn einem danach ist, muss man jedem eine in die Schnauze haun' können (auch ala RDR)

Also, so in etwa stelle ich mir das Grundgerüst für so ein Piratenspiel vor. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass die (für dieses Spiel) einen dabei haben, der weiß, wie "Pirat sein" geht.

Oder wie seht Ihr das so?


----------



## -angeldust- (13. März 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Coop? Einer lenkt, die anderen bedienen die Kanonen oder machen sich bereit zum Entern etc...


----------



## Cerberus01 (13. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Coop? Einer lenkt, die anderen bedienen die Kanonen oder machen sich bereit zum Entern etc...


Jau. Und nach geschlagener Schlacht einen Loser wählen, der das Schiffche in den Heimathafen schippert, während die anderen in der großen Kajüte ne feine Runde Poker dreschen


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Coop? Einer lenkt, die anderen bedienen die Kanonen oder machen sich bereit zum Entern etc...


 
Ein Coop ist für Assassins Creed sowieso schon lange überfällig. Der Multiplayer ist ganz nett, aber er reist keine Bäume aus. Man könnte Coop-Technisch eine Menge aus dem Spiel raus holen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. März 2013)

Anscheinend kommt das Spiel für den PC nicht am 31 Oktober, da erscheinen nur die Versionen für Xbox360/PS3/WiiU, während die "echte" Next Gen Variante für den PC, die PS4 und die neue Xbox erscheinen wird, wann ist noch nicht klar.
Außerdem setzt das Spiel anscheinend DX11 vor, denn laut Amazon ist daher unbedingt Windows 7 oder 8 nötig.
Sonst kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wieso nur die neuen Betriebssysteme vorausgesetzt werden.
Das gilt übrigens auch für Watch Dogs.


----------



## Painkiller (19. März 2013)

Auf Watch Dogs freu ich mich auch schon! Wenn AC und Watch Dogs jetzt auch noch gleichzeitig erscheinen, dann brauch ich Urlaub.


----------



## -angeldust- (23. März 2013)

was is watch dogs? genre?
bin am handy. werde ich spaeter vom pc mal aus googeln.


----------



## batmaan (23. März 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein Coop ist für Assassins Creed sowieso schon lange überfällig. Der Multiplayer ist ganz nett, aber er reist keine Bäume aus. Man könnte Coop-Technisch eine Menge aus dem Spiel raus holen.


 

Auf jeden Fall! Es gibt nichts schöners als Coop, aber leider zu wenig Spiele. Ein Gta, batman oder assassins coop wäre einfach traumhaft, war bei AC soar in Planung, Entwickler meinten aber es würde nicht passen..son Quark, bestimmt zu faul.


----------



## orca113 (23. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich zu faul. Oder der Publisher hat gesagt zu wenig Ertrag bei zu viel Aufwand....


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2013)

Die Versionen sind bekannt:

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Erster Ingame-Trailer, Release-Termin und EU-Editionen - News - GameStar.de

Hab mir gleich mal die Black Chest Edition vorbestellt.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. März 2013)

Und wirst die wiedermal nicht auspacken, nehme ich an? 
Mir reicht dann wieder eine digitale Standardversion zum suchten.

Wow schicke Screenshots....


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2013)

> Und wirst die wiedermal nicht auspacken, nehme ich an?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Völlig Korrekt! Ich  nun mal meine CEs. 

Die Die Buccaneer Edition will ich auch. 

Weist du was ich nicht verstehe? Der Preis der Skull-Edition liegt bei 75€.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

Bin ja mal gespannt was dann die Buccaneer Edition kostet. 



> Wow schicke Screenshots....


Dann gings nicht nur mir so.  Sieht mir iwie nach einer überarbeiteten Engine aus. Es wirkt auf jeden Fall detaillierter als Assassins Creed 3.


----------



## oldmanDF (26. März 2013)

89,99 € 

Assassins Creed 4 Black Flag Buccaneer Edition (GS Exklusiv) - GameStop.de: Power to the Players

Der Preis für die Black-Chest-Edition ist aber ganz schön happig. Trotzdem gerade vorbestellt.


----------



## -angeldust- (26. März 2013)

ui. die pics sehen vielversprechend aus. das gelaende die haeuser gefallen mir wieder mehr als in ac 3. 
dort war iwie alles so trisst.

denke es wird die normale amazon version werden. oder doch steam? ich warte ab. wenns gut ist gibts dlcs. bei ac 3 waren die zu vernachlaessigen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

In der neuen GameStar steht, das die Screens vom Entwickler stammen. De facto heißt das für uns: So was können wir (wahrscheinlich) im fertigen Spiel nicht erwarten. Die Hersteller tricksen da immer sehr gerne. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt schade. Ein bisschen Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit gegenüber den Fans und Kunden sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. März 2013)

Ah die Figur aus der Black Chest Edition finde ich nicht so hübsch... Die Figur aus der anderen AC4 Edition gefällt mir ein wenig besser, aber da gibt es kein Steelbook zu...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. März 2013)

Kam gestern per Mail von Ubi rein: Assassin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dBtlholeXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. März 2013)

Eigentlich schaut das richtig geil aus, aber zwischen den Piraten ein Typ mit einer weißten Robe... Mh


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

Die haben ja an der Optik ordentlich geschraubt! Zumindest wenn das alles wirklich Game-Play war.

Und man ist wieder auf Dächern unterwegs!  Das war ja leider in Assassins Creed 3 nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bei den Vorgängern. Die Straßen waren einfach zu breit.


----------



## Raz3r (27. März 2013)

Das Setting sieht einfach fantastisch aus.
Der Gameplay-Trailer hat mir auch sehr gefallen. 

Freue mich schon auf das Spiel. 

PS: Bei Amazon ist auch schon die Skull Edition vorbestellbar. Preise: PC 75€, PS3, Xbox360 und Wii U sind 80€.
http://www.amazon.de/Assassins-Cree...MI/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1364384024&sr=8-11

Bei Ubisoft gibts die Black Chest Edition. (Leider uplay exklusiv).
http://assassinscreed.ubi.com/ac3/de-DE/kaufen/index.aspx

*Physische Inhalte*



Ein 55 cm großes Diorama von Kapitän Edward Kenway, der am Bug seines Schiffes, der Jackdaw, den Angriff führt
Ein Steelbook in den Farben des Goldenen Zeitalters der Piraterie
Sammler-Box
Ein hochwertiges Artbook mit dem Spiel entlehnten Grafiken
Den offiziellen Soundtrack zum Spiel
Eine Weltkarte der Piraten, mit der sie durch die trügerischsten Gewässer der Erde navigieren
2 Lithographien im Schutzumschlag
Die Jackdaw-Piratenflagge, bestickt mit dem Assassinen-Wappen
2 Leinwanddrucke


Preise sind auch schon ne Hausnummer: 129,95€ für die PC Editionen, die anderen  PS3, Wii U und Xbox360 149,95€


----------



## Snipa (28. März 2013)

update 1: editionen und trailer eingefügt

zum spiel selber:

ich weiß ja nicht :/
es heißt ASSASSINS creed, und nicht pirates creed. wenn ich ac spiele möchte ich als guter assassine gegen böse templer kämpfen, möchte über dächer hüpfen, und nicht fast die hälfte der spielzeit auf oder im wasser verbringen. klar, das spiel wird gut, keine frage. aber wieso zum teufel als pirat? ich will kein pirat sein, ich will assassine sein. ich will eine mit der gegenwart und damit dem kampf gegen abstergo verknüpfte story. und auch wenn viele desmonds story als übeflüssig oder uninspiriert abstempeln, für mich war genau das, was ac besonders gemacht hat. mal abgesehen vom damals neuartigen gameplay.
aber selbst das wurde mM nach in ac3 schon arg vernachlässigt. in den städten war es fast schon umständlich, sich über die dächer zu bewegen, weil man meistens nur eine häuserzeile weit rennen konnte, bis die breiten straßen einen wieder auf den boden geholt haben. und im grenzland konnte ich zwar auf bäumen rennen, jedoch haben die mir meinen weg total linear vorgegeben. klar, es gab ab und an mal eine abzweigung, aber die meiste zeit war ich auf dem boden unterwegs, weil es so schneller ging.
und jetzt bin ich auf see unterwegs? ja, die seeschlachten in ac3 haben spaß gemacht, aber nur deswegen, weil sie optional, nicht allzulange und gut verteilt waren. ok, man kann jetzt tauchen und überhaupt wird wohl auf see mehr abwechslung geboten sein. trotzdem muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich dem neuen teil sehr skeptisch gegenüber stehe...
ein klassisches ac wirds wohl nicht mehr werden. schade.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2013)

Mir ist es egal obs kein klassisches wird. Wie schon öfter erwähnt habe ich erst mit Teil 3 zur Serie gefunden. Weil ich begeistert war dachte ich mir ich fange an alle zu zocken. Leider hat mir das erste sowas von gar nicht gefallen... Da ist es doch schon wenn durch sowas wie AC4 frischer Wind (in die Segel) in die Serie kommt.

@Kaki, danke für das Posten des Videos! Super, sieht alles super klasse aus und gefällt mir immer besser Und die es gibt Rochen,Wale und Fische zu sehen.Hoffe die Tierwelt wird auch so klasse wie in AC3


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2013)

@ Snipa

Wir müssten erst mal sehen was Ubisoft daraus macht. Vllt. bekommen sie es ja ganz gut hin. Schauen wir doch einfach mal was am Ende raus kommt, bevor wir vorschnell urteilen.


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> @ Snipa
> 
> Wir müssten erst mal sehen was Ubisoft daraus macht. Vllt. bekommen sie es ja ganz gut hin. Schauen wir doch einfach mal was am Ende raus kommt, bevor wir vorschnell urteilen.



Ja, gebt dem Spiel eine Chance. Der Kampf der Geheimbünde sollte auch mal ruhen. Lieber Zeit für eine gute Fortsetzung dieses Kampfes geben.


----------



## -angeldust- (30. März 2013)

ich freue mich auf das setting bjn sehr gespannt. on der pcg steht was von 50 locations  die man bereisen kann. ob damit 50 inseln gemeint sind???

ich freue mich drauf die inseln nach neuen crewmitgliedern abzuklappern...

uebrigens kann man mit der harpune auf walfang gehen. worauf hin es schon proteste von tierschutzorganisationen gab...


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> uebrigens kann man mit der harpune auf walfang gehen. worauf hin es schon proteste von tierschutzorganisationen gab...



Walfang!? Das geht auch gar nicht!


----------



## MistaKrizz (30. März 2013)

Am geilsten werde ich es sicher finden, wenn man einfach auf sein Schiff steigt... Ohne Ladesequenzen!
Und dass einfach so Handelsschiffe auftauchen können  *freu*
Das mit dem Walfang ist natürlich nicht das beste, was Ubisoft Montreal reinbringen könnte, aber anscheinend sitzt diese Idee bei denen fest im Kopf...




MFG


----------



## orca113 (30. März 2013)

Die "Idee" muß da raus. Das hat ja mit dem Kopf zu tun: Da kommt demnächst auch noch Stierkampf und Hundekampf dazu oder wie?


----------



## -angeldust- (1. April 2013)

handelsschiffe zum kaufeb oder zum entern? xD

ja thema walfang. ka was das soll...


----------



## Snipa (1. April 2013)

moment. nur, dass ich das jetzt richtig verstehe...

ihr metzelt reihenweise leute nieder, meuchelt ganze zehnschaften an gegner, habt in ac3 populationen an harmlosen waldbewohnern ausgerottet, aber zieht jetzt die grenze bei meeresbewohnern??
ist das eine logik, die ich in irgendeiner form verstehen muss?


----------



## christian.pitt (1. April 2013)

Früher war der Walfang auch essentiell:
Der Waltran wurde als Lampen- und Schmieröl eingesetzt und auch andere Erzeugnisse wurden umfangreich eingesetzt (Pharmaindustrie zB). Nach der Entdeckung des Petroleums kam der Walfang aber fast zum Erliegen.

(Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich verurteile den heutigen Walfang aufs Schärfste, da die Wale ohne Maß und Ziel und größtenteils zum Verzehr getötet werden.)


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> moment. nur, dass ich das jetzt richtig verstehe...
> 
> ihr metzelt reihenweise leute nieder, meuchelt ganze zehnschaften an gegner, habt in ac3 populationen an harmlosen waldbewohnern ausgerottet, aber zieht jetzt die grenze bei meeresbewohnern??
> ist das eine logik, die ich in irgendeiner form verstehen muss?


 
Also ich sage mal so, es ist eben ein Spiel Fantasie usw. Aber ich finde es halt ätzend das sowas in Games als Feature Einzug hält während ohne Ende Nationen,Organisationen, Gesetze,Abkommen usw diese Dinge wie Walfang und Stierkampf usw versuchen auszurotten.

Menschen töten/Mord ist eben schon Übel an sich ohne das erst verboten wird. Malum Prohibitum/Malum in se....

Also deshalb ärgere ich mich. Du hast schon recht. Im Prinzip spielen wir alle Killer spiele aber... Habe jetzt versucht es zu erklären.


----------



## Snipa (2. April 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich sage mal so, es ist eben ein Spiel Fantasie usw. Aber ich finde es halt ätzend das sowas in Games als Feature Einzug hält während ohne Ende Nationen,Organisationen, Gesetze,Abkommen usw diese Dinge wie Walfang und Stierkampf usw versuchen auszurotten.
> 
> Menschen töten/Mord ist eben schon Übel an sich ohne das erst verboten wird. Malum Prohibitum/Malum in se....
> 
> Also deshalb ärgere ich mich. Du hast schon recht. Im Prinzip spielen wir alle Killer spiele aber... Habe jetzt versucht es zu erklären.


 
also man sollte vorsichtig sein, wenn man walfang und stier-/hunde-/hahnenkämpfe etc. gleichsetzt. wie christian.pitt einen post über dir schon erläutert hat war im 18. Jhd. walfang wichtig, da der waltran der bis dato erste bekannte flüssige brennstoff war. ohne ihn konnte man zb. keine lampen befeuern. und gerade auf schiffen waren lampen notwendig, da man dort bei dunkelheit keine anderen lichtquellen hatten (offenes feuer wäre.. nun ja, "riskant" gewesen  ). tierkämpfe dagegen waren reiner selbstzweck und dienten lediglich der unterhaltung.

um ehrlich zu sein finde ich diese ganze walfang-debatte ein wenig scheinheilig.
zum einen ist es einfach fakt, dass der walfang eine große rolle spielte, und auch einfach in diese zeit passt. wenn ich schon lese dass ac 4 "vielleicht die piratensimualtion wird, auf die wir gewartet haben" (ausm kopf zitiert, quelle weiß ich auch nicht mehr), und dann etwas so essentielles wie eben der walfang weggelassen wird, dann muss ich mich doch schon wundern.
zum anderen hat es in ac3 auch niemanden gestört, dass man dort zwangsweise tiere jagen musste. ich versteh nicht, wieso jetzt genau beim walfang die grenze gezogen wird, während es ok ist, bären, luchse, biber, hasen, hirsche, etc. zu jagen. vom töten von hunderten menschen mal komplett abgesehen

und ja, viele nationen, organisationen, gesetze, abkommen sprechen gegen den walfang, aber bitte wieviele dergleichen verbieten es, menschen zu töten? und trotzdem gibt es kaum ein actiongame, in dem man keine hundertschaften an menschlichen widersachern niedermetzelt.

wie gesagt, in meinen augen ist diese ganze entrüstung und das rumgezeter zu undurchdacht und scheinheilig, um mich gegen den walfang in ac4 auszusprechen.
und bevor mir jetzt jemand nachsagt, ich wäre FÜR den walfang: nein, das bin ich definitiv NICHT. gerade in der heutigen zeit, in der es, wie christian.pitt es ebenso schon gesagt hat, nur noch rein um das fleisch und den verzehr desgleichen geht. zudem kommt noch erschwerend dazu, dass der wal inzwischen eine gefährdete spezies ist.
wenn man wirklich so sehr gegen den walfang ist, soll man doch bitte in der realen welt bekämpfen, und nicht in einem computerspiel. dafür ist die zeit dann wirklich nicht sinnvoll genutzt...

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (16. April 2013)

Assassins Creed 4 wird ein gewagtes Experiment von Ubisoft. Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt. 

Von daher gebe ich dem Spiel eine Chance. 

Zum Walfang-Thema:

Interessant das hier soviel Kritik ausgeübt wird. Bei Anno 1701 hat´s doch auch niemanden gestört.


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Assassins Creed 4 wird ein gewagtes Experiment von Ubisoft. Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
> 
> Von daher gebe ich dem Spiel eine Chance.
> 
> ...


 
Finde auch das das was Ubi da wagt aber ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist. Von mir kriegts auch ne Chance. Walfang bei Anno kann ich nix zu sagen. Kein anno gespielt


----------



## -angeldust- (25. April 2013)

richtig. no risk no fun. ac III war ja auch anders. 
komische staedte... da ging das experiment in die buxe finde ich. aber da ac IV ja wieder nen neues setting bekommt, bin ich sehr sehr gespannt!

hm. walfang thema. wollte da mal ne ernste antwort zu schreiben. aber iwie habe ich mir noch nicht die zeit dazu genommen.


----------



## Snipa (26. April 2013)

update 2 mit dem vorbesteller-trailer zu the watch ist nun eingebettet


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (29. April 2013)

ich denke es wird wieder ein gutes assassins creed werden meiner meinung nach war es bei jedem tei bisher so und ich denke ubisoft wird es auch diesmal wieder schaffen


----------



## oldmanDF (7. Mai 2013)

Die Vorfreude steigt:

Mein Pre-Order Pack ist heute angekommen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -angeldust- (10. Mai 2013)

HAHAHA! Nassau! Liegt quasi bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Snipa (14. Mai 2013)

Update 3: Das wahre goldene Zeitalter der Pirate-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (16. Mai 2013)

Update 4: Unter schwarzer Flagge-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2013)

Ich will´s endlich spielen! 

Ubisoft, gebt mal Gas! Und bitte bringt es nicht zur gleichen Zeit wie Watch Dogs, sonst versumpfe ich!


----------



## Snipa (30. Mai 2013)

Update 5: The Black Flag Diaries-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## -angeldust- (7. Juni 2013)

hatte die tage mal wieder acII durchgedaddelt.
ich bleibe dabei: brotherhood ist fuer mich der beste teil.

ich will endlich auf die meere auf die jagd gehen!
wie lange denn noch?


----------



## MistaKrizz (8. Juni 2013)

lohnt sich acb überhaupt, hab alle gespielt außer acb.



MFG


----------



## christian.pitt (8. Juni 2013)

im großen und ganzen überhaupt nicht. 

das einzige was interessant wäre, ist die story, aber die kann man sich auch im internet durchlesen


----------



## Snipa (11. Juni 2013)

Update 6: 3 E3-Videos eingefügt

also ich muss sagen, dass ich nach der gameplay demo nun doch noch die hoffnung hege, dass ac4 ein "echtes" ac wird. mal weiter abwarten...


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2013)

Immer diese Videos! 

Ich will es endlich spielen!!!


----------



## -angeldust- (12. Juni 2013)

ac 3 war auch kein echtes ac. aber  bin guten mutes, dass ac 4 bombe wird. 

@ pain: ist das pad schon geputzt ja?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2013)

> @ pain: ist das pad schon geputzt ja?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sauber ist es! Aber ein "technisches" Problem gibts noch. Der Keller stand unter Wasser. :/ Da muss jetzt erst mal die Luftfeuchtigkeit raus, bevor ich meinen PC da wieder aufbauen kann!


----------



## -angeldust- (18. Juni 2013)

oha!!! hochwasser in deinem reich?
dort wo die vielen tollen fotos enstanden sind?
wie aergerlich ist das denn!

konntest alles retten? 
und pass aus. feuchte keller schimmeln schnell...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juni 2013)

Konnte alles gerettet werden. Gab keine größeren Schäden. Von der Seite her hab ich nochmal Schwein gehabt!^^
Ich hab nur keine Lust, das das ganze nochmal passiert.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juni 2013)

Deine Schatzkammer war geflutet Pain? o.o
Wie hoch denn?

Wann ist nochmal Release für die PC Version?
November wieder?

Der beste Soundtrack kommt aber meinem Geschmack nach von AC3 und dann folgen AC 2 und Revelations....
Was für eine Atmosphäre...


----------



## turbosnake (21. Juni 2013)

Season Pass angekündigt, kostet 20€ und man 'spart' 20€.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Juni 2013)

Jetzt schon angekündigt... soso... VERBRECHER!
Ist doch kagge, dass sich so ein Mist durchsetzen konnte! 
Addon okay, aber so scheffelt sich wohl am meisten Kohle...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2013)

> Deine Schatzkammer war geflutet Pain? o.o
> Wie hoch denn?


Es hätte gereicht um in die Mehrfachsteckdosenleiste zu gelangen. :/


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Juli 2013)

ich sollte mir wohlbnal nen taplet kaufen. so wie ich das gelesen habe wird  es auch ne app geben, wo man seine routen im meer planen kann etc.

und nen companion hat man. welchen man mit nem 2.bildschirm auch selber steuern kann?
besser waere natuerlich coop!
junge junge also bei allem was die so vorhaben wird das nen super titel glaube ich!


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2013)

AC:BF werde ich mir nur für einen 25 Euro Key in Ebay besorgen, außer ich sehe eine viel bessere PC Portierung, denn AC3 war portierungstechnisch gesehen einfach nur schrecklich, es ruckelt einfach wie verrückt weil die Grafikkartenauslastung bei AMD grottenschlecht ist.
Desweiteren fand ich AC3 einfach sehr langweilig, habe es nichtmal zu Ende gespielt weil die Story mich einfach nicht motiviert hat.
Ich hoffe das bessert sich in diesem Teil.


----------



## happypcuser (4. Juli 2013)

Mal schauen ob es wirklich gut wird, weil der macher ya diesesmal nicht mitgemacht hat !


----------



## Snipa (10. Juli 2013)

Update 7: Piraten Gameplay Erlebnis- und Seeschlacht-Entdeckungstrailer eingefügt

nächste woche (wenn ich mal die muße dazu finde) werd ich auch noch ein paar neue infos einfügen.


----------



## Festplatte (13. Juli 2013)

AC3 war erstmals Müll, war richtig enttäuscht. Bis dahin habe ich es immer gerne gezockt, auch Revelations fand ich sehr gut. AC3 lief aber dermaßen rucklig auf meinem PC, trotz geringsten Einstellungen, dabei sah es da nur noch absolut sch**** aus und gezogen hat es sich wie ein Kaugummi. Allein nach den ersten Stunden mit dem Vater vom Hauptcharakter (dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe), hatte ich schon gar keine Lust mehr.


----------



## MistaKrizz (5. August 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag - Epic New Gameplay Demo - YouTube :O wie groß und geil  Wird mir auf jeden fall die Wartezeit auf GTA 5 verkürzen! 




MFG


----------



## Snipa (7. August 2013)

uff, bei gameplay den kompletten text überarbeitet und jeeeeede menge neue infos. und 2 neue videos

preiset mein werk!! 

Update 8: Neue Infos bei Technik und Geschichte, sowie Komplettüberarbeitung von Gameplay; 2 neue Videos


----------



## Snipa (13. August 2013)

Update 9: Unboxing Buccaneer-Edition eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (15. August 2013)

Update 10: Stealth Gameplay Walkthrough-Video eingefügt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (16. August 2013)

Ubi legt sich ja mal wieder mächtig ins Zeug und du natürlich auch Snips! 
Go on ! 
Wozu brauch man dann noch die Gamescom? 
Die Vorfreude steigt.


----------



## Painkiller (19. August 2013)

Ich kann´s kaum noch erwarten! Assassins Creed IV und Watch Dogs!


----------



## -angeldust- (20. August 2013)

und wieviele versionen hast du vorbestellt pain? solte mich auch mal langsam drum kuemmern und die extras checken.


----------



## Snipa (22. August 2013)

Update 11: Live Action-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Painkiller (22. August 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> und wieviele versionen hast du vorbestellt pain? solte mich auch mal langsam drum kuemmern und die extras checken.


 Lass mich mal sehen... 

Assassins Creed 4: 
- Black Chest Edition
- Buccaneer Edition
- Skull Edition (Mit Gutschein für 30€ abgeräumt!)

Watch Dogs:
- DEDSEC_EDITION
- Vigilante Edition

Ich denke, das wären dann alle^^


----------



## Snipa (22. August 2013)

und welche davon machst du auf, um das game zu zocken? 0o


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> und welche davon machst du auf, um das game zu zocken? 0o


 Dafuq! Ich wusste das iwas vergessen hab!


----------



## RavionHD (26. August 2013)

Der Hype um das Spiel liegt ja quasi bei 0, man sieht das Ubisoft versucht das zu ändern, aber bei der gewaltigen Konkurrenz im Herbst/Winter wird das extrem schwer.


----------



## bluschti (26. August 2013)

Freue mich schon riesig auf den nächsten teil :thumbup:


----------



## orca113 (26. August 2013)

Ist das eigentlich ein Titel der beim Release der PS4 zu haben ist?


----------



## Snipa (26. August 2013)

soweit ich weiß schon

Update 12: Gamescom-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (30. August 2013)

Update 13: Die Darsteller von Black Flag-Video eingefügt


----------



## -angeldust- (2. September 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der Hype um das Spiel liegt ja quasi bei 0, man sieht das Ubisoft versucht das zu ändern, aber bei der gewaltigen Konkurrenz im Herbst/Winter wird das extrem schwer.



welche konkurrenz meinst du genau?


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2013)

Ich denke er meint GTA 5.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. September 2013)

hahaha. in meinen augen keine konkurrenz, wie jeder ander gta teil auch nicht. :-p


----------



## RavionHD (3. September 2013)

Nein, die Spielekonkurrenz allgemein, sei es GTA5, Watch Dogs, Battlefield 4, Batman:Arkham Origins, Arma 3, FIFA/PES 2014 und einige mehr, diese Titel erscheinen alle im September/Oktober/November, die Konkurrenz ist riesig dieses Jahr.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2013)

Naja, das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 



> Battlefield 4, Batman:Arkham Origins, Arma 3, FIFA/PES 2014


Die interessieren mich persönlich gar nicht. Assassins Creed ist ein Open World Game. Daher vergleiche ich es auch nur mit Open World Games.  Das ist dann die direkte Konkurrenz. 
Assassins Creed als Konkurrenz von Fifa oder PES zu bezeichnen, ist naja sinnfei. Das Genre ist ein ganz anderes. Aber im direkten Vergleich hast du wohl recht. Der Markt ist etwas voll.
Trotzdem denke ich das AC erfolgreich sein wird.


----------



## Snipa (5. September 2013)

Update 14: Orte und Aktivitäten-Gameplay-Video eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (9. September 2013)

Update 15: The Black Flag Diaries #2 eingefügt


----------



## Snipa (27. September 2013)

update 16: 3 neue videos eingefügt

im übrigen soll die pc-version wohl nun doch später als die konsolenfassung kommen

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/assas...sassins_creed_4_black_flag,48993,3028230.html


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> im übrigen soll die pc-version wohl nun doch später als die konsolenfassung kommen
> 
> Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - PC-Version erscheint nun offenbar doch erst später - News - GameStar.de


 
So wie immer.
Aber das Arguemt da von ubisoft "PS4 und Xbox One spielen müssen auch warten" ist ja wohl mal ziemlich schlecht. Ist ja irgendwo klar, dass man auf das Spiel warten muss, wenn es die Konsole noch nicht gibt..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2013)

FkAh !?!? 
(wenn nein, Beitrag bitte löschen)

Gibts denn nun schon einen konkreten Erscheinungstermin?


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> FkAh !?!?
> (wenn nein, Beitrag bitte löschen)


 So sieht man sich wieder. 
Du hast aber auch nen Gedüchtnis wie nen Sieb, hast mich doch heir sogar in der Friendslist. 


Btt
Ich vermute mal es wird dann wieder wie letztes Jahr auf Ende November rauslaufen..


----------



## Snipa (27. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> FkAh !?!?
> 
> Gibts denn nun schon einen konkreten Erscheinungstermin?


 
soweit ich weiß leider nein :/

FkAh? was soll das sein? ^^


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> FkAh? was soll das sein? ^^


 WER!!! soll das sein, wäre richtig.
Weil ich das bin bzw. mein Name aus nem anderen Forum aus dem ich Kaki kenne.


----------



## Snipa (27. September 2013)

Wolker schrieb:


> WER!!! soll das sein, wäre richtig.
> Weil ich das bin bzw. mein Name aus nem anderen Forum aus dem ich Kaki kenne.


 
aha, muss einem doch mal jemand sagen 

manno, seit dem letzten trailer bin ich wieder richtig geil auf das spiel. die sollen hinne machen!!


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> aha, muss einem doch mal jemand sagen
> 
> manno, seit dem letzten trailer bin ich wieder richtig geil auf das spiel. die sollen hinne machen!!


 Hatte ich doch eigentlich auch in meinem Posting drüber?
Naja jetzt weißt du es. 


Ja ich freu mich auch schon richtig, hab es mir dann gestern auch vorbestellt. Hatte die Tage noch ein bisschen AC3 gespielt und das hat wieder Lust auf neues gemacht.
Aber wenn das erst Ende November kommen sollte, sind das noch zwei Monate warten.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. September 2013)

Man sieht sich im Leben immer zweimal.... aber oh wie peinlich...!?
Ich habe dich hier sogar in der Freundeliste? 

Wo habt ihr denn welche Edition vorbestellt?

@FkAh: hau mal den Pain hier an... der soll dich zu FkAh umbenennen. 
Wolker...


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr denn welche Edition vorbestellt?


 
Hab mir gestern in nem Keyshop für unter 30€ bestellt, gibt zwar keine Boni, aber die bekomm ich später mit dem Seasonpass wenn mir danach ist. 

Mod wurde schon gefragt, Antwort steht aus. Bild und Sig hab ich ja schonmal angepasst.


----------



## Snipa (27. September 2013)

@wolker/fkah
hatte ich wohl überlesen, sry ^^

bei mir liegts derzeit noch im amazon warenkorb, aber da ich immer noch student bin (ergo dauerpleite) wirds wohl die amazon special-edition


----------



## FkAh (27. September 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> bei mir liegts derzeit noch im amazon warenkorb, aber da ich immer noch student bin (ergo dauerpleite) wirds wohl die amazon special-edition


 Bei mir dasselbe und da auch noch BF4, NFS Rivals und irgendwann mal GTA V rauskommen, hab ich auch gehardert, aber mich halt dann für so nen Key entschieden.


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2013)

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag: Trailer und Releasetermin für PC, PS4, Xbox One & Wii U - 4Players

So 22. November für PC..


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. Oktober 2013)

Solang es kein direkter Komsolenimport auf den PC wird, sondern die Möglichkeiten am PC tatsächlich ausgeschöpft werden, tut so eine noch recht kurze Verschiebung des Releasetermins garnichtmal so weh. 
Erinnert ihr euch noch an AC2 und Brotherhood?
Die kamen erst im März im Jahr darauf raus und warum...? 

@FkAh: Gratulation zur Umbenennung. 
Dennoch wird hier keiner wissen, was das eigentlich ausgeschrieben heißen soll.


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2013)

Es geht ja ums Prinzip, weil sie es immer verschieben. Sollen sie es gleich auf später setzen und jut is. Aber dieses Verschieben scheint mit eingeplant zu sein und das stört. 

Muss ja nicht jeder meine wahre Identität kennen.


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Oktober 2013)

ich habe fast keine ahnung was ihr meint.
uebrigens hab ich nicht 30 sondern nur 29,99 euro fuer das game bezahlt. :-p


----------



## FkAh (1. Oktober 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> ich habe fast keine ahnung was ihr meint.
> uebrigens hab ich nicht 30 sondern nur 29,99 euro fuer das game bezahlt. :-p


 Hast du net den Code benutzt, den ich dir gesagt habe? 
Hab nämlich nur 27,61€ bezahlt. 

Naja AC3 kam ja auch später und war eigentlich Ootb sehr gut spielbar, ich hatte nie mit Bugs Problemen, wenn das auch aus dem späteren releasetermin hervorgeht, dann ist das warten auch okay.


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Oktober 2013)

stimmt ja. war ja noch weniger.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

> Wo habt ihr denn welche Edition vorbestellt?


Black Chest @ Ubisoft
Skull Edition @ Amazon.de
Buccaneer Edition @ Gamestop



> @FkAh: hau mal den Pain hier an... der soll dich zu FkAh umbenennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt bist du schon so lange hier im Forum dabei, und weißt immer noch nicht, das des nicht mein Job ist!


----------



## FkAh (2. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Black Chest @ Ubisoft
> Skull Edition @ Amazon.de
> Buccaneer Edition @ Gamestop


 Also wenn du dann eine Edition nicht brauchst, nehm ich gerne. 
Aber warum gleich 3 Stück? O.o


----------



## Painkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

> Also wenn du dann eine Edition nicht brauchst, nehm ich gerne.


Da kenne ich noch so ein paar Kandidaten die auch gerne eine haben wollen. 



> Aber warum gleich 3 Stück? O.o


Deshalb: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html


----------



## FkAh (2. Oktober 2013)

Haha Oh man und dann auch noch vieles eingeschweißt.. 
Kaufst du dir dann noch von den Spielen ne Standard, um es dann auch zu spielen? 

Habe mir vorhin nochmal so nen paar Videos von der ersten Seite angeguckt und hab jetzt richtig Vorfreude, wollte aber nicht alle gucken, weil man sonst ja schon afst wieder das ganez Spiel kennt.


----------



## Snipa (4. Oktober 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Da kenne ich noch so ein paar Kandidaten die auch gerne eine haben wollen.


 
*hust* wenn pain ganz plötzlich durch einen... 'tragischen unfall' sein leben verlieren sollte, weiß man, wo man sein zeug zu suchen hat 

@FkAh: 

kannst du mir vllt sagen, wo du den code her hast? 30€ ist schon ne hausnummer...
achja, und den letzten trailer MUSST du dir angucken, der ist einfach nur der hammer!!!


Update 17: Der Piratenraubzug Trailer eingefügt; Release-Daten für PC, XBox One und PS4 geändert


----------



## FkAh (6. Oktober 2013)

Werd ich mri gleich mal angucken.

Bzgl. des Preises hab ich dir gestern ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Snipa (7. Oktober 2013)

Update 18: Tattoo TV-Spot eingefügt


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

> Haha Oh man und dann auch noch vieles eingeschweißt..
> Kaufst du dir dann noch von den Spielen ne Standard, um es dann auch zu spielen?


Alle CEs und SEs sind eingeschweißt.  -> Sammelwut! 

Jep, meistens schon. Allerdings bestell ich immer relativ früh vor.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

Für all Jene die nicht viel zahlen wollen:
Assassin’s Creed 4 Black Flag kaufen, AC4 - MMOGA

Das wäre ein guter Preis.
Falls das Spiel diesmal besser optimiert ist als Assassins Creed 3 dann überlege ich mir auch die Vollversion zu kaufen, aber derzeit ist es mir keine 50 Euro Wert.


----------



## oldmanDF (11. Oktober 2013)

Die Black-Chest-Edition für den PC ist ja seit Längerem ausverkauft. Wer sie aber dennoch haben will, dem kann ich folgendes Angebot empfehlen :

Assassin's Creed IV 4 Black Flag The Black Chest Edition PC *NEW

MfG
Oldman


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

Selten so gelacht!  Der Preis ist ja wirklich mal bitter!


----------



## oldmanDF (11. Oktober 2013)

Aber immerhin schon 4 (vorhin warens noch 3) Stück verkauft!  Ich glaub, ich verkaufe meine auch.


----------



## Snipa (15. Oktober 2013)

Update 19: Schrei nach Freiheit DLC-Trailer & Edward Kenway Story-Trailer eingefügt


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich versteh ja schon dieses Jäger und Sammlerding aber sich alle verfügbaren CE's und SE's & co von einem einzigen Spiel deswegen zu kaufen?!
Vor allem sind die Beigaben heutzutage großteils ziemlich mickrig im Vergleich zu früher. So richtig geniale Editions sucht man ja oft vergebens.
Beispielsweise irgendwelche Limited Editions von EA die dann Jahre später noch in den Läden rumliegen...
Hab mich immer gefragt wozu es so viele Versionen braucht, jetzt weis ich es, damit solchen Sammlern dann noch mehr Kohle aus der Tasche gezogen wird 
Trotzdem, coole Sammlung Mr. Painkiller, gibts nix dran zu rütteln


----------



## Painkiller (15. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend! 

Ich versuch das ganze mal zu erklären. Es ist ja nicht das erste mal das diese Frage auftaucht:

Ein Computerspiel ist für mich nicht nur ein Programm was man sich schnell auf die HDD/SSD klatscht und durchspielt. Ein Computerspiel ist viel mehr. Für mich ist ein Spiel gleichzeitig ein kleines Kunstwerk. Auch wenn Spiele (leider) nur zögernd von der Gesellschaft als Kunst im eigentlichen Sinne betrachtet werden. So was finde ich persönlich sehr schade. Denn ein Spiel hat oftmals mehr zu sagen. Es ist kein reines Unterhaltungsmedium ohne Inhalt mehr. Ganz im Gegenteil! Die Spiele heutzutage sollen zwar weiterhin unterhalten, aber sie (einige) sollen auch wichtige Inhalte und gesellschaftliche Themen transportieren. Bestes Beispiel: BioShock Infinite, Spec Ops: The Line, Watch Dogs oder Deus Ex. Solche Spiele sorgen für Gesprächsstoff. Sie wollen das die Spieler Denken, und sich ihrer eigenen Gedanken und Vorstellungen über die Handlungen und Vorkommnisse machen. Ein Spiel läuft zudem nicht immer gleich ab. Jeder Spieler kann das Spiel auf seine Weise spielen. Alleine das ist streng genommen ja schon "Kunst". Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille. 

Die andere Seite ist, das hinter jedem Spiel Menschen und deren Familien stecken, die in so was viel Zeit und Herzblut gesteckt haben, und sicherlich Privat die einen oder anderen Abstriche machen mussten. Alles nur damit das Spiel rechtzeitig fertig wird, und qualitativ für einen selbst zufriedenstellend ist.  An so was denkt man nur beim durchspielen meistens nicht. Das muss jetzt nicht die "Mördergrafik" sein, sondern kann auch die Liebe zum Detail sein. Ein Spiel ist mehr als nur die pure Grafik. Ein Spiel beinhaltet stimmige Musik (was wäre Beispielsweise ein Command & Conquer: Red Alert ohne seinen _Hell March?_), Dialoge, Details, Story, Charaktere und nicht zu vergessen eine eigene Seele. Was also unterscheidet eine Spiel von einem Film künstlerisch? Nichts meiner Meinung nach. Die Entwickler können sich hier genau so austoben, und alle Welten erschaffen die sich sich vorstellen. Bestes Beispiel hier ist Star Citizen. 
Sie können sogar noch viel mehr tun! Sie können und lassen *uns* aktiv dran teilhaben . Ob als Spieler oder als Community. Das sollten wir nicht vergessen! 

Um auf deine Frage nach dem "_Warum?_" zurück zu kommen:

Ich sammle diese Editionen aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund. Ich bin ein großer Sammler wie sich unschwer erkennen lässt. Oftmals versuche ich mein Hobby mit dem späteren Wert dieser Editionen zu erklären oder zu rechtfertigen. Aber im Grunde ist das nur eine Ausrede. Warum ich sammle ist eigentlich nach meinem Text weiter oben relativ naheliegend. 

Das Sammeln dieser Editionen ist meine Art die Kunstform "Computerspiele" am Leben zu erhalten, und die Künstler die hinter diesen Werken stehen, zu ehren. Weder die erschaffenen Spiele noch die Menschen dahinter sollen je in Vergessenheit geraten. Auch wenn ich mit meiner bescheidenen Sammlung in der heutigen schnelllebigen Gesellschaft nur einen kleinen Teil dazu beitragen kann, so ist es mir dennoch wichtig das dieses Vermächtnis und die Kunstform auch in Zukunft gewahrt wird. Das und nichts anderes will ich mit meiner Sammlung bezwecken. Und wenn mich das den einen oder anderen Taler kostet, dann bin ich gerne dazu bereit diesen zu geben. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Snipa (16. Oktober 2013)

gute antwort pain.

ich darf da auch noch meine meinung zu ergänzen:

die frage sollte mM nach auch nicht lauten 'warum?', sondern eher 'warum nicht?'
wenn man sich mal so umschaut werden die absurdesten dinge gesammelt. briefmarken, wein, schmuck, kunst, seltene steine, etc. gehören da noch zu den normalen dingen. der mensch ist nunmal ein jäger und sammler. und wenn es jemandem eine befriedigung verschafft, ein besonders seltens oder wertvolles objekt seiner sammlung hinzuzufügen, warum nicht? jedem tierchen sein plaisierchen 
warum ist eine briefmarke einen 5-stelligen eurobetrag wert? ein spiel (oder eine ce) hat da weitaus mehr 'materiellen' wert. aber so ist es nunmal, jedes sammelobjekt hat meistens nur für sammler einen wert. deswegen, wenn man die frage nach dem 'warum' stellt, muss man sie an alle sammler stellen, unabhängig davon WAS sie sammeln.
und wenn man sich mal die preise von manchen ce's anschaut, die in pains schrank stehen, dann merkt man schnell, dass er garnicht so alleine damit ist


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Oktober 2013)

ich wuerde mir auch eine ce oder se holen, um gute spiele zu wuerdigen. problem hierbei ist nur, dass ich erst weiss ob das spiel ein gutes ist, wenn ich durch bin...

bei ac3 z.b. haette ich mich mega geaergert ueber das "rausgeschmissene geld" fuer eine se. 
das war einfach der schlechteste teil...

deshalb bin ich bei diesen editionen leider etwas skeptisch.


----------



## FkAh (16. Oktober 2013)

Jeder kann doch kaufen, was er mag. Der eine pumpt massig Geld in seinen Sportwagen, der nächste kauft sich Gartenzwerg und Pain hat halt ne Schrankwand voller Sammlereditionen. 

Wenn ich es mri leisten könnte, hätte ich auch deutlich mehr Sammlereditionen, insbesondere Steelbooks, ich liebe Steelbooks. 

Aber btt
Habe gestern gesehen, dass es ja auch schon nen Trailer zum ersten DLC für Ac4 gibt, find ich irgendwie ziemlich krass mittlerweile mit ihren ganzen DLCs..
Wenn mich das Spiel aber überzeugt, dann kauf ich mir da auch gerne noch den Seasonpass.


----------



## Snipa (16. Oktober 2013)

naja, ansich war ac3 eigentlich kein schlechtes spiel. es hatte das pech, dass es schlechter als seine vorgänger war ^^


----------



## uka (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf dieses Stück Unterhaltungssoftware  irgend so ne 120-140 Euro Version hab ich bei Ubi bestellt, keine Ahnung mehr welche .


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ohh, ich freue mich schon ganz arg auf das Game. Ich werde es mir für PC holen. Bin mal ganz gespannt.


----------



## Snipa (21. Oktober 2013)

ich hab ein kurzfilm zu ac4 gefunden, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. ist zwar nicht von ubi direkt, und das englisch ist auch nicht grad leicht zu verstehen, aber sehenswert allemal.
viel spaß

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iiyyp5sjLs


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## Snipa (22. Oktober 2013)

Update 20: Official Launch-Trailer eingefügt

@zeus
warum nicht?


----------



## Zeus18 (22. Oktober 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> Update 20: Official Launch-Trailer eingefügt
> 
> @zeus
> warum nicht?


 
Doch doch, das Spiel schon nur dieser kleine Kurzfilm halt nicht!


----------



## Snipa (22. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Doch doch, das Spiel schon nur dieser kleine Kurzfilm halt nicht!


 
is mir schon klar 

ich will auch wissen, warum dir der kurzfilm nicht taugt


----------



## Zeus18 (23. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe es mir bis zur  7 Minute angeschaut, aber wecke da trotzdem keinelei interesse zu. Ist mir auch etwas zu Subtil gewesen!




Zeus


----------



## Tymotee (27. Oktober 2013)

auf Youtube gibts schon die ersten Lets Play's zur PS3 version. Wehn es interessiert... Macht schon lust aber für PCs dauerts ja noch ne weile bis es raus kommt


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja leider, ja dann schaue ich die mir mal sofort an.


----------



## FkAh (27. Oktober 2013)

Nene, ich guck mir keine LPs an. Ist ja schließlich noch knapp nen Monat hin und ich will mich nicht noch ungeduldiger machen.


----------



## worco (27. Oktober 2013)

so gehts mir auch, ich habs dann lieber in der version die für mein "gerät" passt


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Oktober 2013)

Da ist es definitiv durchaus das selbe! Von daher macht das nichts aus!


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2013)

In der Gamestar 12/2013 ist schon ein Vorab-Test drin. 

Ich zitiere:

"Spannend von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute" 
"So muss eine gute Fortsetzung aussehen"
"Der spielerisch beste Teil der Serie" 
"Wenn Ubisoft bei der PC-Umsetzung nicht kolossal schlampt, dann räumt Assassins Creed mit dem vierten Teil seinen ersten 90er ab. Verdient hätte ihn sich Black Flag auf jeden Fall"

Wertung: 88-93 Punkte (noch offen: Grafik auf PC und Maus+Tastatursteuerung) 


Persönliche Meinung:

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Test durchgelesen, freu mich jetzt umso mehr auf das Spiel.


----------



## Snipa (29. Oktober 2013)

Update 21: Aktualisierung der Release-Daten


----------



## cherry_coke (3. November 2013)

Habe bisher jeden AC-Teil gespielt, aber irgendwie gefällt mir AC4 (bisher) garnicht. Ich bin eher so der Adventure-Typ und stehe nicht auf dieses "Rumgeballer" und Action am laufendem Band. Statdessen mag ich es vielmehr weitläufige Areale zu erkunden, die Aussichtstürme "zu machen" usw. . Was mich beeindruckt sind die gut nachgebildeten Städte, die Monumente und wie sich die Städte & Bewohner innerhalb eines Teils verändern - Explosionen lassen mich bei AC voll kalt. 

Und dann der WORST CASE: Gamestar sagt im Test, dass man zu 60% der Zeit auf dem Schiff verbringen wird! NEEEIN!!! Dieses Feature soll zwar wirklich gut gemacht sein, aber hat (für mich) in diesem Umfang nichts mehr mit AC zu tun. Ich meine: Das Rennen, Klettern, Springen ist doch DAS Markenzeichen von AC ...und nicht 60% der Zeit auf irgend einem Schiff zu stehen und Kanonen zu bedienen!??!

Naja, jedenfalls ist das mein erster Eindruck. Und hätte ich mir nicht gerade erst eine neue GTX770 gekauft (kostenloser Downloadcode von AC4 dabei), dann hätte ich mir diesen Teil garantiert nicht Day1 gekauft. Ich erwarte nicht viel und lass es einfach auf mich zukommen. 





> <<Painkiller>> 88-93 Punkte (noch offen: Grafik auf PC und Maus+Tastatursteuerung)



Meinst du wirklich dass die Maus+Tastatursteuerung einen Einfluss auf die Wertung hat? Wird wohl so sein wie in den bisherigen Teilen und da gab es egtl. nichts zu meckern. Btw. spielt sich AC mit einem Controller hervorragend!


----------



## -angeldust- (4. November 2013)

wow. den ersten 90er. das wuerde sogar mein erwartungen uebertreffen...

aber 60% auf dem schiff. das finde ich auch ziemlich viel. vielleicht zu viel.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass die schiffsmissis mir in ac 3 am besten gefallen haben.

wenn die mischung stimmt wird das nen bomben spiel. schiffe versenken und dazu noch in den staedten leise meucheln. klingt einfach zu gut....


----------



## Snipa (4. November 2013)

ich denke mal, dass die 60% nicht ganz stimmen werden. soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das über-die-see-schippern bis auf die missionen optional. es gibt ein schnellreisesystem, mit dem man bereits synchronisierte aussichtspunkte über die karte auswählen und anreisen kann, ohne aufs schiff zu müssen.


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2013)

UBIs DLC Politik verwirrt micht, wobei mir das egal sein kann da ich es wegen der DLCs erstmal wohl eh erstmal nicht kaufen werde.
Weil im Uplay Shop steht 
60 Minuten Gameplay mit Aveline
Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag Uplay Digital Deluxe Edition - Ubisoft Online-Shop

Das heißt doch das der Sony DLC doch nicht exklusiv für die PS ist, oder ?


----------



## FkAh (5. November 2013)

cherry_coke schrieb:


> Und dann der WORST CASE: Gamestar sagt im Test, dass man zu 60% der Zeit auf dem Schiff verbringen wird! NEEEIN!!! Dieses Feature soll zwar wirklich gut gemacht sein, aber hat (für mich) in diesem Umfang nichts mehr mit AC zu tun. Ich meine: Das Rennen, Klettern, Springen ist doch DAS Markenzeichen von AC ...und nicht 60% der Zeit auf irgend einem Schiff zu stehen und Kanonen zu bedienen!??!


 Da stimm ich dir zu. 
Hoffe das bewahrheitet sich nicht! Klar cooles Feature, aber es soll nen Featur bleiben und nicht der überwiegendste Spieleinhalt sein, ist ja schließlich Assassins und nicht Ships Creed. 

@turbosnake das eluksiv bezieht sich dann vllt. nur auf die Konsolen untereinander?


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2013)

> Meinst du wirklich dass die Maus+Tastatursteuerung einen Einfluss auf  die Wertung hat? Wird wohl so sein wie in den bisherigen Teilen und da  gab es egtl. nichts zu meckern. Btw. spielt sich AC mit einem Controller  hervorragend!


Laut der Testtabelle von Gamestar hat es Einfluss auf die Wertung. Iwie ist es aber ja auch klar. Wenn die Steuerung nicht ordentlich funktioniert dann bringt einem das beste Spiel nichts. Klar spielt es sich mit Controller hervorragend, aber es gibt eben auch noch einige die mit Maus und Tastatur spielen.


----------



## Tymotee (5. November 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir zu.
> Hoffe das bewahrheitet sich nicht! Klar cooles Feature, aber es soll nen Featur bleiben und nicht der überwiegendste Spieleinhalt sein, ist ja schließlich Assassins und nicht Ships Creed.
> 
> @turbosnake das eluksiv bezieht sich dann vllt. nur auf die Konsolen untereinander?


 
Also was ich bis jetzt bei den LetsPlays gesehn haben kann man viel Zeit auf See verbringen muss man aber nicht. Bis auf die Elemente die dir die Story vorschreibt bleibt es dir überlassen ob du zu einem Punkt segelst oder die Schnellreise benutzt. Allerdings glaube ich das wenn man den Seeteil vernachlässigt einem auch viel entgeht da es halt sehr viele Inseln mit Zeug gibt die man dann nicht besucht. Ist ja aber in AC3 auch so. Du kannst durchs Grenzland laufen und Aufträge annehmen musst aber nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (6. November 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich, außer den Szenen von nVidia, schon PC Videos in guter Qualität um ein bisschen in die Technik des Spieles reinzuschnuppern?

Ich hoffe diesmal auf eine bessere AMD Optimierung, aber da nVidia Partner ist habe ich keine großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## Tymotee (7. November 2013)

habe noch nichts gefunden, habe auch schon geschaut. Naja in 2 Wochen werd ich es sehen


----------



## red089 (9. November 2013)

Ich spiels auf PS3, es sieht erstaunlich gut aus für Playse.
Leider sind die Kämpfe wieder viel zu einfach, trotzdem ist das Spiel ein vielfaches besser als Assassins Creed 3.

Das Schifffahren hat was, muss ich zugeben. Was ein bisschen nervig ist, auf der Karte wird von Anfang an alles angezeigt, jede Schatztruhe jedes Animus Glitzerdings, es ist sehr langweilig dass alles einzusammeln. (Trotzdem hat man den Drang ) inzwischen lass ich es aber.

Im Großen und Ganzen ein gutes Spiel.

Bisher meine Favoriten Liste: AC2, AC Brotherhood, AC4


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2013)

red089 schrieb:


> Ich spiels auf PS3, es sieht erstaunlich gut aus für Playse.
> Leider sind die Kämpfe wieder viel zu einfach, trotzdem ist das Spiel ein vielfaches besser als Assassins Creed 3.
> 
> Das Schifffahren hat was, muss ich zugeben. Was ein bisschen nervig ist, auf der Karte wird von Anfang an alles angezeigt, jede Schatztruhe jedes Animus Glitzerdings, es ist sehr langweilig dass alles einzusammeln. (Trotzdem hat man den Drang ) inzwischen lass ich es aber.
> ...


 
Das hört sich ja gut an, ich freu mich schon auf die PC Version in 10 Tagen.


----------



## SamLombardo (11. November 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die PCGH Redakteure die die PS4 Version schon spielen konnten (gab ja sogar schon nen Test)...

Im August habt ihr folgendes geschrieben, aufgrund eurer Beobachtungen auf der gamescom:



> Die PC-Version ist der PS4-Fassung deutlich überlegen. Die Texturen sind höher aufgelöst, Rauch- und Partikel-Effekte sind auf einem ganz anderen Level und die Darstellung des Wassers ist wesentlich aufwendiger. Dazu sind Weitsicht und Level-of-Detail in der PC-Version höher.



Hat sich die PS4 Version technisch nochmal verbessert im Vergleich zu dieser Aussage? Sind die unterschiede zur PC Version immer noch so gewaltig? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

Und nach den Gerüchten ist die ONE Variante schlechte als die PS4 Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Hinkt der Titel auf der Xbox One technisch hinterher?


----------



## RavionHD (11. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und nach den Gerüchten ist die ONE Variante schlechte als die PS4 Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Hinkt der Titel auf der Xbox One technisch hinterher?


 
Gibt es außer dem neuen Forza überhaupt ein Spiel auf der Xbox One was in 1080p läuft?

Schlimm dass Xbox One User womöglich auch noch im Jahre 2018 noch in 720p oder maximal 900p spielen müssen!
Bis dahin ist womöglich schon 4K Standard.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

die P(enis) Zahl sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Spiels aus.


----------



## RavionHD (12. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> die P(enis) Zahl sagt nichts über die Qualität eines Spiels aus.


 
Nein, aber wir befinden uns mittlerweile fast im Jahr 2014, und 1080p ist schon seit sehr vielen Jahren Standard im TV Bereich.
Es ist daher sehr schwach noch eine Konsole rauszubringen und diese als "Next Gen" zu bezeichnen (mag sein dass sie in anderen Bereichen "Next Gen" ist) wenn sie nicht einmal die heute übliche Auflösung darstellen kann.
Man muss bedenken dass die Xbox One vermutlich 6-7 Jahre halten wird, und 2020 ist für den Nachfolger garnichtmal so unrealistisch, eventuell sogar etwas später, kommt natürlich auch auf den Verkaufserfolg an.
Aber allein der Gedanke dass Xbox One Spieler im Jahr 2019 noch in 720p oder maximal 900p spielen werden ist absurd, wenn man bedenkt dass bisdahin sehr wahrscheinlich schon 4K sehr weit verbreitet ist.


----------



## Tymotee (12. November 2013)

So wie ich das gelsen habe können Sie schon die Spiele auch in 1080 programmieren es ist aber anspruchsvoller weshalb es zum Start noch kaum oder keine gibt. Die Konsole gibt es aber her. Von daher denke das in Zukunft auch Spiele in FullHD für Sie Xbox One kommen werden


----------



## RavionHD (14. November 2013)

Noch gut eine Woche, dann ist es endlich soweit.
Ich bin echt gespannt, es soll ja das Beste Assassins Creed sein.

Hoffe trotz nVidia Optimierung auf @max FullHD ohne AA und 50fps und mehr (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram).


----------



## BabaYaga (16. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt, es soll ja das Beste Assassins Creed sein.



Wo hast du das denn aufgeschnappt?
Also wenn das so umgesetzt wurde wie man es in den Trailern gesehen hat, wird es das erste Assassins Creed sein, dass mit Assassinenvorgehen so viel zu tun hat wie mein Aussehen mit einem Traktor 
Naja ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Seit Brotherhood hat mich an der Serie nix mehr wirklich mitgerissen...


----------



## cherry_coke (16. November 2013)

Wie ich zwei Seiten zuvor (Post #165) schon geschrieben habe, habe ich bisher alle AC-Teile gespielt. Nach dem zweiten Teil ist die Serie (für mich pers.) immer mehr und mehr abgeflacht und ich hatte nicht allzu große Hoffnungen in AC4 gesetzt. 

Nun habe ich mir ja vor ca. zwei Wochen eine GTX770 gekauft, wo ein Nvidia Spiele-Bundle (inkl. AC4) enthalten ist. ICH BEKOMME DAS SPIEL ALSO ERST NOCH, konnte es aber heute schon einige Stunden bei einem Freund anspielen, der sich die Version aus dem Netz geladen hat (jedem das seine).


Jedenfalls möchte ich allen Leuten, die vorher genauso skeptisch wie ich waren, sagen: Lasst euch auf AC4 ein - Es ist einfach der pure Wahnsinn!!! 

Ich habe es etwa vier Stunden gespielt und bin absolut begeistert. Zwar habe ich von der Grafik etwas mehr erwartet, aber das ist auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Selbst das von mir vorher so verteufelte Segeln macht ziemlichen Spaß und dadurch dass die Map so riesig ist, gibt es mehr als genug zu erkundschaften. Und JA, es trotzdem noch ein AC. 


Als AC-Fan kann man hier ganz beruhigt zugreifen und wird nicht gelangweilt wie in Brotherhood, Revelations oder Teil 3. Ich freue mich schon wenn ich es bekomme. Zusätzlich kommt ja auch noch eine App für Android und iOS, mit der man die Map während des Spielens am PC im Blick hat, Wegpunkte setzt, seine Flotten steuert usw.  Wird bestimmt gut!


----------



## FkAh (17. November 2013)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Also wenn das so umgesetzt wurde wie man es in den Trailern gesehen hat, wird es das erste Assassins Creed sein, dass mit Assassinenvorgehen so viel zu tun hat wie mein Aussehen mit einem Traktor
> Naja ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Seit Brotherhood hat mich an der Serie nix mehr wirklich mitgerissen...



Das mti dem Traktor ist schon arg weit weg. Es ist sicherlich kein ursprüngliches AC mehr. 
Aber ich find das gar nicht mal so schlimm, dass sie das "Prinzip" mal ein bisschen ändern nach rund 5 Teilen.
Ich hab es noch nicht gespielt, bin aber auch noch etwas skeptisch, weil es halt was anderes ist. Bin da dennoch zuversichtlich, dass es eine gelungene Veränderung wird. 

Den Releases zu Folge im Internet werden es ja auch nur um die 10GB sein, die man runterladen muss. Da spare ich mir denke mal den "Preload" übers Internet. Sind dann rund 8 Stunden bei mir -> eine Nacht laden und es geht los. 
5 Tage nurnoch. 


@cherry_coke
Ich war weder in Brotherhood noch in AC3 gelangweilt, nur Revelations fand ich doof wegen der Bomben bspw. 
Naja jetzt ist es gekauft und wird gespielt. Entweder ich ärgere mich und bereue es oder freue mich, dass ich mich hab "überreden" lassen von den Trailern, anderen Usern etc. pp.


----------



## Low (17. November 2013)

Dann heißt es bald: Auf nach Havanna.


----------



## FkAh (18. November 2013)

Ich wundere mich grade, wieso im Origin Werbung für AC4 gemacht wird?


----------



## P0werp1ay (18. November 2013)

Wer eine Deutlich Realistischere Grafik bei Black Flag haben will sollte mal mein SweetFX testen 
P0werp1ay´s SweetFX für Black Flag.zip

Kann komischerweise keine Fotos mit den SweetFX machen.. ist aber nen enormer unterschied zu sehen und sieht am Besten in verbindung mit TXAA aus 

Gruß Powerplay


----------



## Low (18. November 2013)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man in die Sperrzonen geht?


----------



## P0werp1ay (18. November 2013)

man wird angegriffen


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. November 2013)

So habe nun Bilder zum SweetFX erstellen können 

Systemvoraussetzungen von Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag veröffentlicht


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2013)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> So habe nun Bilder zum SweetFX erstellen können
> 
> Systemvoraussetzungen von Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag veröffentlicht


 
Sieht sehr schick aus.
Was hast Du für ein System und wie läuft es?


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. November 2013)

Ich habe zwei GTX780 und Zocke es ohne OC auf 2560x1440 und alles max aber habe die FPS gefixt auf 40 weil es im SLI nicht so gut rennt --> man hat starke drop downs.
Mit einer GTX680/770/780@ FullHD sollte man mit sicherheit gut zocken können


----------



## RavionHD (19. November 2013)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei GTX780 und Zocke es ohne OC auf 2560x1440 und alles max aber habe die FPS gefixt auf 40 weil es im SLI nicht so gut rennt --> man hat starke drop downs.
> Mit einer GTX680/770/780@ FullHD sollte man mit sicherheit gut zocken können


 
Dann werd ich mit meiner ollen HD7870 OC und dem i5 3470 wohl nur auf zweithöchsten Grafikeinstellungen in FullHD ohne AA spielen könne, vielleicht ist der grafische Unterschied wie üblich eh kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Tymotee (19. November 2013)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei GTX780 und Zocke es ohne OC auf 2560x1440 und alles max aber habe die FPS gefixt auf 40 weil es im SLI nicht so gut rennt --> man hat starke drop downs.
> Mit einer GTX680/770/780@ FullHD sollte man mit sicherheit gut zocken können


 
Wie so kannst du schon spielen? Kommt doch erst am 21 für PC.
Hoffe das es mit meinem System auch auf Max laufen wird.


----------



## Shona (19. November 2013)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Wie so kannst du schon spielen? Kommt doch erst am 21 für PC.


Weil es heute schon auf Steam rauskam -> Assassin’s Creed® IV Black Flag™


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2013)

Nette Review. 

Bin seit heute Nacht nur am runterladen "uplay" das game hat 45% und es lädt nicht weiter, habt ihr auch so Probleme? Hab 1, 3mbits geladen gehabt, jetzt läuft nix mehr.


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2013)

Hallo,
per Steam könnte ich gleich anfangen zu spielen, oder?
LG,
Boby


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Solche Nachrichten liebe ich ja! 

Folgende Artikel wurden versandt: _Assassin’s Creed® IV Black Flag™ - The Black Chest Edition
_
Die Skull-Edition ist auch schon unterwegs. 



Gruß
Pain


----------



## KonterSchock (20. November 2013)

Bobi auch dort musst du es erst runter laden.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Oh. Bin gerade das erste mal aus dem Animus geklettert. 



Spoiler



Was zur Hölle, hat es denn wohl mit "Abstergo Entertainment" auf sich? Und wo haben die Desmonds DNA her? Mysteriös.....


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Wie groß ist das Spiel denn überhaupt?


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Also die Seekarte ist schon umfangreich, mit scheinbar vielen Orten, die man bereisen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Nein, ich meinte die Gb-Größe.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2013)

Ach so


----------



## mist3r89 (20. November 2013)

Hey Leute seit ihr auch auf 30FPS limitiert? iich flipp gleich aus... gerade die Hardware erneuert am PC und dann 30 FPS?? -.-

1920 x 1200 alles auf höchste Stufe... TXAA und God RAys auf High, sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem sein... Splinter Cell und Batman wegen Vsync konstant auf 60fps... Wie schaff ich es mit AC4 nicht? Manchmal klettert es auf 50 oder 55 aber nur paar Sekunden, danach wieder 30...

Den Rig seht ihr ja in der Signatur...


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Ich würde vermuten das der Grafiktreiber noch nicht für Assassins Creed 4 optimiert ist. Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia werden hier sicherlich noch nachbessern. Ubisoft wird sicher auch noch durch einen Patch die Performance erhöhen.  -> Man muss also wieder mal Geduld haben!


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oh. Bin gerade das erste mal aus dem Animus geklettert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Bin auch sehr gespannt. Aber die Abstergo Schnecke war doch ganz schick oder?  "Oui Oui"



Spoiler



HAb jetzt 4 Stunden gespielt und bin bei 10%. Hatte bisher sehr viel Fun und finde auch sieht schick aus. Da nehm ich auch die 30 FPS für Max Settings in Kauf 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte die Gb-Größe.


 
Also ich hab deen Nvidia Key gehabt, es waren 24 Gb


----------



## mist3r89 (20. November 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten das der Grafiktreiber noch nicht für Assassins Creed 4 optimiert ist. Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia werden hier sicherlich noch nachbessern. Ubisoft wird sicher auch noch durch einen Patch die Performance erhöhen.  -> Man muss also wieder mal Geduld haben!


 
Ich befürchte das ist nicht der Grund, gestern kam nämlich das Update raus:

_



			This 331.82 Game Ready WHQL driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience in Assassins Creed IV: Black Flag and Need for Speed: Rivals. These Game Ready drivers will also provide performance enhancements in a wide variety of different games. When running at 4K resolutions, SLI performance increases by as much as 50% in key titles like Metro: Last Light, Crysis 3, and Battlefield 4.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Anscheinend ein schon optimiertes Profil für AC4


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Dann wird Ubisoft wohl nochmals ran müssen via Patch.


----------



## fnord23 (20. November 2013)

Verdammt, ich habe den nVidia Code zusammen mit Arkham Origins Splinter Cell Blacklist beim Kauf meiner GTX780 bekommen. Alles registriert (Blacklist und AC4 zusammen in einem Schritt), alles korrekt bestätigt. Aber: AC4 tauchte nicht in der uPlay Library auf - da hab ich mir noch nichts bei gedacht, das Spiel war ja noch nicht released. Gestern Abend habe ich dann eine Mail von Ubisoft bekommen, dass das Spiel jetzt verfügbar sei. Uplay gestartet: Immer noch nichts. Naja, dachte ich, in der Mail stand ja "es kann einen Moment dauern bis das Spiel in der Library auftaucht" und bin ins Bett. Aber bis jetzt ist das Spiel immer noch nicht in meiner Library. Es wird im Menü unter "Meine Bestellungen" gelistet, genau wie Splinter Cell, mit Key und allem...taucht aber nicht unter "Meine Spiele" auf. 

Argh!


----------



## GoldenMic (20. November 2013)

Ich glaube du musst den Key, der in der Mail ist, noch extra bei uPlay aktivieren.


----------



## fnord23 (20. November 2013)

Danke für den Tipp, kommt aber nur "Invalid key". Ich werd mich an den Support wenden...


----------



## Tymotee (20. November 2013)

SO nach dem der erste Key kauf auf cdkeysdiscount.com für die Katz war weil sie wohl keine Keys für die Delux version bekommen haben, habe ich nun bei MMOGA bestellt. Key gleich bekommen und ab geht der Download. Leider habe ich nur ne 8Mbit Leitung also wirds erst morgen was mit zocken. Dauer noch 7 Stunden. Mal sehen wie schlimm die Grafik mit meinem setting nun wirklich ist.


----------



## fnord23 (20. November 2013)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, kommt aber nur "Invalid key". Ich werd mich an den Support wenden...


 
Der Support hat sich gerade zurück gemeldet... Ich bekomme als Entschuldigung für die Umstände ein Upgrade von der Special auf die Deluxe Edition... was auch immer das nun heisst 

Na, da sag ich artig danke, Ubisoft!


----------



## RavionHD (20. November 2013)

So, habe das Spiel auch jetzt ein wenig gespielt, bin mittlerweile in Havanna.
Bin wirklich sehr überrascht von der sehr gelungenen Grafik, es sieht einfach atemberaubend aus und läuft zudem auch noch sehr gut auf meinem ollen PC (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB Ram).
Läuft in @max (jedoch Soft Shadow Mittel) und FullHD mit SMAA in 35-45 fps, welches sich mit dem Xbox 360 Gamepad aber sehr flüssig spielt.
Perforemancemäßig also nichts zu meckern, da lief Assassins Creed 3 schlechter.


----------



## MistaKrizz (20. November 2013)

Jetzt will ich doch mal nachhaken und fragen, wie sich das spiel denn mit den 30-40 fps einer 7970 anfühlt. Braucht AC4BF die 60 fps eines shooters?




MFG


----------



## Hyco (20. November 2013)

Mir war die Wartezeit bei Gameladen jetzt zu blöd, ich hab nun einfach bei MMOGA die Deluxe Version bestellt und den Key nach Sofortüberweisung sofort erhalten 



MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich doch mal nachhaken und fragen,  wie sich das spiel denn mit den 30-40 fps einer 7970 anfühlt. Braucht  AC4BF die 60 fps eines shooters?



Ich hab zwar keine 7970, aber mit aktiviertem VSync und max. Details sind bei mir trotz i-Chill GTX770 HerculeZ auch nur 30fps drin.
Damit ist das Game auf jeden Fall relativ gut spielbar. Nur Enthusiasten stört das leichte Ruckeln, nach ner Zeit gewöhnt man sich aber dran..


----------



## RavionHD (21. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Mir war die Wartezeit bei Gameladen jetzt zu blöd, ich hab nun einfach bei MMOGA die Deluxe Version bestellt und den Key nach Sofortüberweisung sofort erhalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die "Soft Shadows" auf Mittel setzen, Unterschied zu "Hoch" nicht sichtbar, bringt aber spürbar mehr Leistung, mit "nur" SMAA habe ich zwischen 35-45 fps mit meinem System (HD7870 OC, i5 3470, 8GB RAM).


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2013)

Wie ich gestern bemerkt habe, tut das Vsync limitieren auf 30fps. Das abstellen und dann dümpletz zwischen 40 - 50 fps... Für mich immernoch zuwenig ehrlich gesagt...
60 sind einfach Pflicht bei dieser Hardware... Alles auf Max und 4x Txaa


----------



## uka (21. November 2013)

fnord23 schrieb:


> Der Support hat sich gerade zurück gemeldet... Ich bekomme als Entschuldigung für die Umstände ein Upgrade von der Special auf die Deluxe Edition... was auch immer das nun heisst
> 
> Na, da sag ich artig danke, Ubisoft!



Ich habe das Spiel bei Ubisoft direkt gekauft (irgend so ne "große" Version), habe gestern Abend ne Mail bekommen so nach dem Motto "Retail-Verpackung ist noch unterwegs, es muss noch viel Heruntergeladen werden nach der Installation, wir empfehlen den U-Play download". Und sie haben mir direkt so 3 Key geschickt für meine Edition+Bonus Codes, so das ich "Pünktlich" zocken konnte . Gefällt mir.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2013)

Jemand schon was von einem Patch seitens Ubisoft gehört?
Nvidia scheint ja daran zu arbeiten, bzw einen PhysX Patch, ob dabei auch was für die Performance gemacht wird , mal guggn...
Was mir z.B sehr fehlt jetzt bei AC4, was mich halt bei TombRaider super begeistert ist TressFX... finde das würde da schon passen^^ ansonsten finde ich doof, das beim rennen durch die Strassen
langsam figuren aufpoppen auf der Strasse^^ Klar das animus muss die ja neu berechnen  liegt nicht an Ubisoft oder an unsere Hardware, der Animus ist falsch kalibriert :-p


----------



## FkAh (21. November 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel bei Ubisoft direkt gekauft (irgend so ne "große" Version), habe gestern Abend ne Mail bekommen so nach dem Motto "Retail-Verpackung ist noch unterwegs, es muss noch viel Heruntergeladen werden nach der Installation, wir empfehlen den U-Play download". Und sie haben mir direkt so 3 Key geschickt für meine Edition+Bonus Codes, so das ich "Pünktlich" zocken konnte . Gefällt mir.


 Musst dann mal vergleichen, ob es dieselben keys sind, wie in der Retail-Verpackung


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2013)

Ich komm nich klar. Ich start nen Download bei Ushit und die ganze Internetverbindung bricht zusammen, nur der download bleibt aktiv sonst geht nix mehr


----------



## Hyco (21. November 2013)

Na ist doch logisch wenn du mit Fullspeed lädst


----------



## Auge (21. November 2013)

Bei mir hat der Download um ca. 17.00 Uhr keine Probleme bereitet.

Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem.
Im zweiten Level, wo ich den Kaufmann befreie und nach der Schatzhebung zum Schoner schwimmen muss...
Scheint ganz einfach, aber ich komme einfach nicht an Board.
Das Seil baumelt direkt vor der Nase aber er greift nicht zu.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Tymotee (21. November 2013)

Hat hier keiner Probleme mit abstürzen?
Bei mir ist alle paar Minuten Ende. Mache jetzt je Systemwiederherstellung. Nur muss ich dann AC4 wohl noch mal runterladen :-! 
Frage mich wo der die 23 gb hingeschoben hat wenn nicht auf meine HDD. 
Nächstes mal hole ich es wieder bei Amazon. Da läd man das Spiel runter unt aktiviert dann bei ubi.
Ach echt alles ein mist. Dad sind dann immer die Momente wo ich mir denke ich sollte es einfach lassen mit dem zocken und wennich ein Spiel interessiert einfach ein lets play schauen


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Na ist doch logisch wenn du mit Fullspeed lädst


 
Ich kann über Steam, Origin, Jdownloader, normale downloader, mitgelieferte downloader, downloader von whatever auch sonst ganz normal in Fullspeed runterladen und nebenbei im TS, Skype, Steam oder whatever bleiben ohne das die Verbindung abbricht oder sonstwas, selbst im Internetsurfen geht ganz normal.

NUR BEI UPLAY geht mein Ping bis zur unendlichkeit und noch weiter, geht die Verbindungsqualität runter auf 5% und der Paketloss auf 60% und mehr! Nur bei Uplay spackt mein ganzes Internet ab und ich kann nichtmal mehr Nachrichten bei Skype schreiben! Nur bei Uplay wird meine Leitung so krass vergewaltigt das nichtmal uplay selber eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellen kann und der Download deswegen alle paar Sekunden unterbricht. Selbst nach dem manuellen limitieren der Up und Downloadgeschwindigkeit (Uplay lädt btw im Hintergrund auch einiges an Dateien hoch wenn man etwas downloaded) passiert das ganze. Egal auf welche Geschwindigkeit ist limitiere, sobald der download startet geht nichts mehr. 

Und nun sag mir nochmal das das logisch sei.


Bin btw auch nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem. Im Forum haben sich weitere gemeldet die das selbe Problem haben und in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind auch einige davon betroffen.


----------



## Snipa (21. November 2013)

leuts, macht mir keine panik 
ich bins grad am saugen, und will jetzt noch ne runde zocken!!
da kommen mir abstürze und lags grad überhaupt nicht gelegen.. :/


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2013)

Hat übrigens geklappt bei mir. Habs mir auf "andere" Weise besorgt, ins Uplay Verzeichnis reininstalliert und es funzt. Zumindest wurd es erkannt, ich lass Uplay grad die Daten prüfen.


----------



## Tymotee (21. November 2013)

am besten eben doch ne gute alte dvd kaufen. ich werde es mir merken


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2013)

Ja danke, bei Uplayspielen werde ich nie wieder Digital kaufen. Mir wurd hier jetzt n Proxy vorgelegt den ich benutzen soll. Bei dem hab ich zwar keine massiven Internetprobleme mehr, allerdings bricht der Speed auch von 1.2Mb/s auf 0b/s ein und das ca alle 40sec.  Weder legal noch illegal komm ich an das Game ran. Darf ich nun etwa extra nochmal Geld ausgeben nur um das Game auch installieren zu können? Denn in meinem näheren Freundeskreis hat keiner die CD oder das Spiel überhaupt auf PC  Aber Hey, wozu kauf ich mir das überhaupt auf PC, wenn der PC doch sowieso nicht wichtig ist? Wenns nach der Logik von diesem Trottelproducer ginge dann müsste ich jetzt wohl meine Festplatte aufrüsten wa? Gott warum hab ich das Game überhaupt gekauft?


----------



## Hyco (22. November 2013)

Robonator, das Problem hatte ich beim Download auch. Sobald es auf 0 runtergeht einfach kurz auf pause und wieder auf Start klicken  
Dann muss man zwar alle 5-10min den Download überwachen, aber wenigstens geht's so überhaupt.


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2013)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage, wie installier ich diesen SweetFX?
Share-Online - dl/SOR4DGWMU7


----------



## FkAh (22. November 2013)

Bei mir klappt das mit Uplay ohne probleme. Hab jetzt heute Nacht auch schon 56% geladen, der Rest heuet Nacht und morgen kann ich dann spielen. 

@Robo du hast es dir gekauft, weil es klasse ist, du es spielen wolltest und vorher keinerlei Anzeichen für so einen Uplayfail gesehen hast.


----------



## uka (22. November 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Bei mir klappt das mit Uplay ohne probleme. Hab jetzt heute Nacht auch schon 56% geladen, der Rest heuet Nacht und morgen kann ich dann spielen.
> 
> @Robo du hast es dir gekauft, weil es klasse ist, du es spielen wolltest und vorher keinerlei Anzeichen für so einen Uplayfail gesehen hast.



Alterrrr Respeeekt 56% ...  Ich glaube wenn ich dir ne CD per Post geschickt hätte wäre es schneller gegangen .

Aber ich hoffe mal das Robo mit den DLC/Patches dann keine Probleme haben wird mit dem UPlay.


----------



## FkAh (22. November 2013)

uka schrieb:


> Alterrrr Respeeekt 56% ...  Ich glaube wenn ich dir ne CD per Post geschickt hätte wäre es schneller gegangen .
> 
> Aber ich hoffe mal das Robo mit den DLC/Patches dann keine Probleme haben wird mit dem UPlay.


 Wahrscheinlich aber nicht, weil Robo hat es jagestern auch probiert mit externen Sachen einfügen bei Uplay. Am Ende hätte dann deine CD auch nicht funktioniert und ich hätt erst jetzt mti dem Download begonne. 

Das wäre sonst Müll. Aber die sind ja dann kleiner und übern proxy ging es ja wohl einigermaßen. 
Bin jetzt sogar schon bei 59%, hab immer ein bisschen laden lassen. 

Mittlerweile auch ohne gespielt zu haben, bin ich sicher, dass das Spiel klasse ist und ich es nicht bereue!


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2013)

Ich kann mich im Spiel nicht mit Ubisoft verbinden, wer hat das Problem noch?
Da steht immer "Anmeldung beim Ubisoft Server, bitte warten...".


----------



## Tymotee (22. November 2013)

Sollte wieder alles laufen

+++ news +++ aktuelles +++ | Forums - Seite 3


----------



## -angeldust- (22. November 2013)

joa war heute nachmittag ein problem der ubi server.
ich fand den doenload relativ flott. 
hatt konstant 1,9mb/s bei ner 16000er leitung. 
unglaublich...


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2013)

> Aber ich hoffe mal das Robo mit den DLC/Patches dann keine Probleme haben wird mit dem UPlay.


Funzt bei mir nun bestens nachdem ichs halt über Nacht mit dem Proxy laden gelassen habe. Die DLC's hab ich bisher auch alle bekommen, auch wenn ich irgendwie noch nichts von meinen goldenen Schwertern sehe 
Hab von 12 bis ca 16 uhr auch durchgezockt


----------



## Framinator (23. November 2013)

Hoffe du kannst bald zocken. Das Spiel ist ein Erlebnis!


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2013)

Framinator schrieb:


> Hoffe du kannst bald zocken. Das Spiel ist ein Erlebnis!


 
Unfassbar gut das Spiel! Jeden Cent wert!
Für mich das mit Abstand beste Assassins Creed!


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

Oh ich hätte nie gedacht das die Seefahrten so viel Spaß machen, das ist soooo geil  
Schade nur das das eigene Schiff irgendwie immer so runzlig aussieht während man da die dicken Fregatten in die Flotte aufnimmt :/


Btw Wie heißt ihr bei Uplay? Man kann seine Freunde bei den Flottenmissionen unterstützen, unterstützt werden und dafür diese Fässer bekommen


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh ich hätte nie gedacht das die Seefahrten so viel Spaß machen, das ist soooo geil
> Schade nur das das eigene Schiff irgendwie immer so runzlig aussieht während man da die dicken Fregatten in die Flotte aufnimmt :/
> 
> 
> Btw Wie heißt ihr bei Uplay? Man kann seine Freunde bei den Flottenmissionen unterstützen, unterstützt werden und dafür diese Fässer bekommen


 
Man kann seine Schiffe noch aufpumpen, dann sehen sie ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Man kann seine Schiffe noch aufpumpen, dann sehen sie ganz ordentlich aus.


 
Schiffe? Man hat doch nur das eine?


Das ist doch eigentlich DIE Marktlücke irgendwie. Ein richtig gutes Spiel zur Zeit der Piraten etc. 
Es gibt F2P halt Pirates of the Burning Sea, aber das ist halt Directx 8 und das Studio hat nur 5 Mitarbeiter  
Ansonsten? AC IV nun halt. Das ist zwar mit dem Flotten und Schiffsystem auch noch sehr simpel gehalten, aber es macht Spaß und ich kenne nichts vergleichbares


----------



## Snipa (23. November 2013)

@ robo und rest
ich heiß bei uplay sssnipa

und das spiel ist geil!! ich werd mir die tage mal n paar shantys auf mein iphone ziehen 
und es sieht einfach traumhaft aus.. hab die letzten zwei nächte durchgezockt, jetzt muss ich schauen, wie ich meinen schlafrythmus wieder auf normalniveau bekomme 

achja, hat sich einer von euch die app geladen? ich find die im app store nicht...


----------



## FkAh (23. November 2013)

Man das Spiel macht derbe Laune!  

Also ich find die App bei mir mitem iPad, werd ich gleich dann auchmal ausprobieren. Bei iOS scheint sie aber nur für iPads verfügbar zu sein.

Hab dich btw im Uplay geaddet.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. November 2013)

Hat man denn nen paar mehr Multiplayer Events im Sp wenn man mehr Freunde hat?
Wenn ja könnte ich auch noch nen paar gebrauchen.


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

Was genau sind diese Events und kann man die auch mit anderen zusammen machen oder wie funzen die? Hab davon noch nie welche gesehen nur diesen "Hinweis" gelesen.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. November 2013)

Naja zum Beispiel Schatztruhen oder Schiffe die auftauchen. Die Ereignisse werden mit den Freunden geteilt.
Und so 10k von nem Schiff sind doch schick oder?

Wer mich adden mag: 



Spoiler



MicGold bei Uplay


----------



## RavionHD (23. November 2013)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur richtig geil!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:  

-) Das wohl schönste Wasser in einem Videospiel:
Bild: 1166bsc.png - abload.de

-) Umwerfende Beleuchtung:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2243zw3.png

-) Und wunderschöne detailreiche Vegetation:
Bild: 33jdyr4.png - abload.de

-) Hier noch mit Wasserfall:
Bild: 4414ayg2.png - abload.de


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja zum Beispiel Schatztruhen oder Schiffe die auftauchen. Die Ereignisse werden mit den Freunden geteilt.
> Und so 10k von nem Schiff sind doch schick oder?
> 
> Wer mich adden mag:
> ...


 
Wie bemerkt man das genau? Ich glaub ich hab noch nie sowas gesehen


----------



## GoldenMic (23. November 2013)

Die Kisten sind blau, die R-Schiffe sind Blau.
Man bekommt es glaub sogar angesagt.


----------



## Robonator (23. November 2013)

Hmm komisch, dann hab ich noch nie sowas entdeckt. Das einzigst blaue Schiff waren bisher auch nur die verbündeten Piratenschiffe.


----------



## Tymotee (24. November 2013)

könnt mich auch adden heiße Theus_24
ich will auch so blaues Zeug


----------



## Snipa (24. November 2013)

gibts denn in ac4 auch wieder nen koop? wenn ich schon so viele uplay-freunde hab, würde sich das doch glatt anbieten ^^


----------



## christian.pitt (24. November 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> gibts denn in ac4 auch *wieder* nen koop? wenn ich schon so viele uplay-freunde hab, würde sich das doch glatt anbieten ^^


 
wieder? den gab es noch nie  es sei denn du meinst den multiplayer
edit: ok, gibt es anscheinend doch... hab bisher den multiplayer gegenüber dem singleplayer vernachlässigt 


btw: 
ich hab das spiel heute durchgespielt (grippe haben, hat schon seine vorteile )
das spiel war meiner meinung nach eins der besten assassins creeds, wenn nicht sogar das beste: die story (selbst die rahmenhandlung war durch die vielen anspielungen auch ohne desmond klasse), das gameplay (endlich wieder mehr geschleiche, und den ausbau der seeschlachten als neue säule im spiel, war das beste was sie machen konnten) und natürlich die vielen nebengeschichten, die ich zwar nur zum teil gespielt hab, um bei der story voranzukommen, sind so abwechslungsreich wie noch nie!
man merkt wirklich, dass die entwickler rechtzeitig fertig wurden und alles "nach plan lief" (und sie deshalb nicht, wie bei fast jedem spiel heutzutage, wochenlang überstunden schieben mussten) -> bei reddit haben mehrere entwickler bei einem Q&A gesagt, dass ac4 einer der "smoothesten" spielentwicklungen war, bei denen sie mitgewirkt haben

ich freu mich jetzt schon ungeheurlich auf assassins creed 5, und werd noch einigen spaß mit ac4 haben


----------



## Andrej (24. November 2013)

Das Spiel ist gut,aber ich finde es sehr schade,dass mann immer mit dem selben Schiff unterwegs ist und sich kein neues karpern kann.Ich fand Fluch der Karibik aus dem Jahre 2003 einfach genial.Dort konnte man seine Schiffe zwar nicht ausbauen,aber mann konnte sich eine Flotte zusammen stellen,Mitglieder der Manschaft aufleveln und auch sich selbst und auch die Black Pearl karpern zum schluss und es gab mehr Gegenstände,die man klauen konnte wie z.B. Gold,Diamanten,Gewürze,Rum usw.Schade,dass es sowas im Spiel nicht gibt.
Aber sonnst ist das Spiel sehr gut.


----------



## Robonator (24. November 2013)

Schade das Tortuga so ein lächerlicher Witz ist. Klar die Blütezeit ist vorbei aber in dem spiel ist dort ja gar nichts ausser zwei drei kleine Feldchen und n paar Holzhütten. 
Wo ist das Fort hin? Wo ist die Stadt hin? 
Irgendwie teilweise schon merkwürdig meiner Meinung nach. Auch in Kingston was vorher Port Royal war, sieht man irgendwie keinerlei spuren oder sonstiges, besonders wenn man bedenkt das kurz vor der Zeit in der AC4 spielt, dort ein großes Feuer gewütet haben soll welches die Stadt zerstörte. Ich bin da irgendwie nicht so ganz zufrieden mit ^^


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Kisten sind blau, die R-Schiffe sind Blau.
> Man bekommt es glaub sogar angesagt.


 
Also habe jetzt schon so einige Stunden AC4 hinter mir aber noch nichts Blaues.
BIn bei 48%. Komme die erst später im Spiel?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. November 2013)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Also habe jetzt schon so einige Stunden AC4 hinter mir aber noch nichts Blaues.
> BIn bei 48%. Komme die erst später im Spiel?


 
Die Teile die ich meine nennen sich "Royal Convoy", hatte aber bisher auch nur eins.


----------



## Andrej (25. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Teile die ich meine nennen sich "Royal Convoy", hatte aber bisher auch nur eins.


 
Um diese "Royal Convoy" zu sehen,musst du in eine Taverne gehen und mit dem Barkeeper sprechen.Dann sieht man sie auf der Karte.


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

naja hab mir mal mit dem Convoi angelegt^^ aber das eine grosse schiff, dass es beschützt schiesst 2x auf dich und dein Schiff ist am Meeresgrund^^

Also find das Spiel auch genial!! Bin einfach an einer Mission steckengeblieben, wo ich die Piratin treffen soll und ich mich durch Assassinen schleichen muss ohne gefundne zu werden....
Habe es gestern 10x probiert, aber keine chance-.-


----------



## Snipa (25. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> naja hab mir mal mit dem Convoi angelegt^^ aber das eine grosse schiff, dass es beschützt schiesst 2x auf dich und dein Schiff ist am Meeresgrund^^
> 
> Also find das Spiel auch genial!! Bin einfach an einer Mission steckengeblieben, wo ich die Piratin treffen soll und ich mich durch Assassinen schleichen muss ohne gefundne zu werden....
> Habe es gestern 10x probiert, aber keine chance-.-


 
knock die assassinen aus. fäuste auswählen und dann gewohnt von hinten anschleichen und k.o.-würgen


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

ja probiere ich, aber irgendwann muss ich über paar steine springen, und auf der anderen Seite ist ein Scharfschütze, der kriegt mich jedesmal-.-


----------



## Snipa (25. November 2013)

ich glaube, ich weiß was du meinst... schau dir ganz genau sein bewegungsmuster an, der dreht sich iwann von dir aus gesehen nach rechts. sobald seine bewegung anfängt, spring auf die steine, die auf den säulen liegen, lauf rüber und häng dich an die kante. jetzt wartest du, bis er sich wieder wegdreht.
weils mir grad kommt, du weißt, dass man auf den steinen auch laufen kann, oder? also die auffälligkeitstaste gedrückt halten, damit man sich schneller fortbewegen kann.

@alle
könnt ihr euch hier einloggen?: https://acinitiates.com/#!/login
ich versuchs, bekomm auch ne meldung, dass ich mich eingeloggt hätte, und das dass ne alpha ist. aber wenn ich das fenster wegklicken will, geht das nicht. weder über close, noch über das x rechts oben...


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich weiß was du meinst... schau dir ganz genau sein bewegungsmuster an, der dreht sich iwann von dir aus gesehen nach rechts. sobald seine bewegung anfängt, spring auf die steine, die auf den säulen liegen, lauf rüber und häng dich an die kante. jetzt wartest du, bis er sich wieder wegdreht.
> weils mir grad kommt, du weißt, dass man auf den steinen auch laufen kann, oder? also die auffälligkeitstaste gedrückt halten, damit man sich schneller fortbewegen kann.
> 
> @alle
> ...



okey probiere ich wieder aus, ja das mit dem rennen ist mir bewusst, vermutlich renne ich einfach immer zu langsam 

Frechheit, die supporten nicht iexplorer^^ versuchs gleich auf dem Firefox


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

Ne geht wirklich nicht^^ nur full list anzeigen reagiert
Für was ist die Seite denn gut?


----------



## Snipa (25. November 2013)

tja, so ganz bin ich mir da jetzt auch nicht sicher. ich hab nur gesehen, dass man, wenn man sich da einloggt, bonusgegenstände ingame freischalten kann 
und ich will die haben!!


----------



## Tymotee (25. November 2013)

Andrej schrieb:


> Um diese "Royal Convoy" zu sehen,musst du in eine Taverne gehen und mit dem Barkeeper sprechen.Dann sieht man sie auf der Karte.



Also die Convoys kenne ich schon wenn ich mit dem Barkeeper rede aber die sind immer weiß bis jetzt. Habe glaube 5 Aufgedekt bis jetzt.

@ mist3r89: Am einfachsten du schaust dir einfach ein Lets Play auf Youtube an und schaust wie die das machen. Da gibt es eh schon einen Haufen weils ja für die PS3 schon länger draußen ist

@Snipa: Also kannst Missionen Abschließen und steigst im Rang Z.B. Kletter auf 3 Aussichtspunkte oder sammel 3 Chanty usw.

Ob das aber ingame was bringt z.b. Ausrüstung oder so weiß ich nicht.
Was dumm ist, ist das man immer erst die Mission starten muss um den Erfolg zu bekommen. Wenn du 2 Stunden spielst hast du bestimmt 5 Missionen erfüllt aber weil du sie nicht aktiviert hast musst es trotzdem noch mal machen.


----------



## Robonator (25. November 2013)

> @alle
> könnt ihr euch hier einloggen?: https://acinitiates.com/#!/login
> ich versuchs, bekomm auch ne meldung, dass ich mich eingeloggt hätte, und das dass ne alpha ist. aber wenn ich das fenster wegklicken will, geht das nicht. weder über close, noch über das x rechts oben...


Die Seite hat viele Probleme. Mal funzt sie, mal wieder nicht. 


> tja, so ganz bin ich mir da jetzt auch nicht sicher. ich hab nur gesehen, dass man, wenn man sich da einloggt, bonusgegenstände ingame freischalten kann
> und ich will die haben!!


Mann kann sich dort einloggen und Missionen machen. Einige Missionen sind mit dem Spiel verknüpft, andere sind nur auf der Website (z.B. Fragen beantworten)
Wenn man diese Missionen abshließt, dann bekommt man EP durch die man Level aufsteigt, für die Levels gibt es dann Belohnungen. Mit Level 3 z.B. gibt es zwei neue Segel.


> Was dumm ist, ist das man immer erst die Mission starten muss um den Erfolg zu bekommen. Wenn du 2 Stunden spielst hast du bestimmt 5 Missionen erfüllt aber weil du sie nicht aktiviert hast musst es trotzdem noch mal machen.


Stimmt eig nicht so wirklich. Mission 1 & 2 konnt ich direkt wieder abgeben weil ich sowas schon getan habe. Mission 3 ging nicht weil die auch verlangt das du etwas auf der Website tust


----------



## GoldenMic (25. November 2013)

Yay, habe jetzt mein erstes Eliteupgrade. Ich brauche mehr davon


----------



## mist3r89 (25. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Yay, habe jetzt mein erstes Eliteupgrade. Ich brauche mehr davon


 
habe irgendwie den Faden verloren... Was für ein Elite Upgrade?


----------



## Robonator (25. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> habe irgendwie den Faden verloren... Was für ein Elite Upgrade?


 
Bei Rumpf, Kanonen, Kugeln etc ist das letzte Upgrade das Elite-Upgrade für das man die Pläne beschaffen muss.


----------



## Antiker242 (25. November 2013)

Ich hab folgendes Problem mit AC Blackflag: 

Ich habe einen 27 Zoll Monitor im 2560x1440 Format, was das Spiel ja auch unterstützt. Nur wenn ich diese 
Einstellung im Grafikmenu nehme, wird das Spiel zwar auf der vollen breite des monitor, aber nicht auf der vollen höhe
des monitors angezeigt. 
Foto: http://imageshack.us/a/img819/6366/07g9.jpg

Weiß jemand Abhilfe wie ich nun in Vollbild auf 2560x1440 spielen kann ?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> habe irgendwie den Faden verloren... Was für ein Elite Upgrade?


 
Mittlerweile hab ich Mörser, Rundkugeln und Drehbassen. Als nächstes Rumpf. 
Will mich langsam mal mit den 4 legendären Schiffen anlegen. 

Wüsste ja gern mal wie groß die Regionen sind:

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## FkAh (26. November 2013)

Hab mich da auch mal auf dieser Website angemeldet mal schauen.

Beim rumsegeln hab ich eben nen Cummunity Weißwal gefunden auf ner Insel so ne Truhe, aber die hätten das farblich noch besser kennzeichnen können, finde das Blau auf der Minimap doch recht schwer zu unterschieden vom weiß der normalen Dinge.


----------



## Tymotee (26. November 2013)

Ah ok, vielleicht finde ich deswegen nichts. Bin Farbenblind, also nicht das ich nur schwarz weiss sehe aber farbtöhne kann ich nur sehr schwar unterscheiden.
Steht was wenn man drüber geht diese wie "Community schatz" oder so?


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2013)

Argh! Die Black Chest Edition und die Buccaneer Edition passen nicht mehr in den Schrank. 

Ich werde das Spiel jetzt auch mal installieren. Freu mich schon voll drauf!


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2013)

Ich habs vorhin durch, also was die Story angeht.
Bin jetzt bei 62% Sync und werde mich erstmal um die anderen interessanten Sachen kümmern. Beim Hacken bin ich gestern fast ausfällig geworden. 

@painkiller:
Add mich doch mal bei uPlay:


Spoiler



MicGold


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2013)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Argh! Die Black Chest Edition und die Buccaneer Edition passen nicht mehr in den Schrank.
> 
> Ich werde das Spiel jetzt auch mal installieren. Freu mich schon voll drauf!


 
Sobald du die Flotte hast, musst du mal ein paar von uns zu uplay hinzufügen, wegen gegenseitig unterstützen und so


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich habs vorhin durch, also was die Story angeht.
> Bin jetzt bei 62% Sync und werde mich erstmal um die anderen interessanten Sachen kümmern. Beim Hacken bin ich gestern fast ausfällig geworden.



Und wie lang schafft es AC4 zu unterhalten?

Ätzend, seit letzter Woche liegt das Spiel hier rum und ich kann's nicht zocken.
Naja, bald geht's los.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wie lang schafft es AC4 zu unterhalten?
> 
> Ätzend, seit letzter Woche liegt das Spiel hier rum und ich kann's nicht zocken.
> Naja, bald geht's los.


 
Mal eine Frage interessenshalber:

Wieso holt man sich das Spiel für die Playstation 4 wenn es auf Deinem System besser läuft und besser aussieht?
Interessiert mich gerade nur.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und wie lang schafft es AC4 zu unterhalten?
> 
> Ätzend, seit letzter Woche liegt das Spiel hier rum und ich kann's nicht zocken.
> Naja, bald geht's los.


 
Schwer zu sagen, da ich nicht weiß wieviele Spielstunden ich habe.
Für rein Story, wenn man nicht alles husch husch macht, sicherlich 30 Stunden.
Allerdings denke ich, dass ich mehr Stunden habe. Habe einige Zeit in Seeschlachten investiert und auch jetzt hab ich noch nen paar Ziele z.B.:


Spoiler



-3 von 4 legendären Schiffen muss ich noch machen
-2 Templerschlüssel fehlen mir noch
-einige Assassinenaufträge stehen noch aus, genauso wie etwa die Hälfte der Marinen Missionen
-Maye Steine fehlen noch einige
-Schätze(Truhen sowie Schatzkarten) und Abstergo Fragmente suchen
-Ein paar wenige Unterwassermissionen sind noch offen
-Ein paar Orte absuchen
-Ein paar Pcs hacken



Aber da hab ich bestimmt nochwas vergessen.
Also ich würde schon sagen, das man einige Zeit mit zubringen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2013)

@Bobi:
Weil ich einfach gerne auf der Couch zocke (mein schwerer Kasten bleibt im anderen Raum).


Hauptsache es fesselt länger als der dritte Teil. Da war bei mir nach 10-12h die Luft raus.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2013)

Also ich bin in der Story nun bei Kapitel 8 und hab erst ein paar Nebenmissionen gemacht. Bin bei ca 50% und 22 Spielstunden  Die kann man übrigens im ESC-Menü unter Abstergo-Datenbank und "Statistik" sehen.


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2013)

Wobei die % Angabe nichts heißen muss.
Als ich bei Arkham Origins durch war, hatte ich ca 35%.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> @Bobi:
> Weil ich einfach gerne auf der Couch zocke (mein schwerer Kasten bleibt im anderen Raum).
> 
> 
> Hauptsache es fesselt länger als der dritte Teil. Da war bei mir nach 10-12h die Luft raus.


 
Schonmal daran gedacht den PC per HDMI an den TV anzuschließen? 
Oder sind die Zimmer so weit entfernt?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also ich bin in der Story nun bei Kapitel 8 und hab erst ein paar Nebenmissionen gemacht. Bin bei ca 50% und 22 Spielstunden  Die kann man übrigens im ESC-Menü unter Abstergo-Datenbank und "Statistik" sehen.


 
Ah Danke.
In dem Fall:


----------



## Tymotee (26. November 2013)

Muss man das Gebiet entdeckt haben um eine Blaue Truhe zu sehen oder sieht man die auch im "Nebel"
bzw. wenn du Truhe in einer Statd ist muss ich dann in die Satdt zoomen oder sehe ich das auch auf der Weltkarte?


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2013)

Nach 24 Stunden Spielzeit meine ich das ist das mit Abstand beste Assassins Creed, in allen Punkten, sei es Technik, Story, die Welt usw. usf.

Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## FkAh (27. November 2013)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Muss man das Gebiet entdeckt haben um eine Blaue Truhe zu sehen oder sieht man die auch im "Nebel"


 Ich war direkt auf der Insel mit der blauen Truhe und am Wal bin ich vorbeigesegelt, aber da war schon das entsprechende Fort eingenommen.


Ja das ist es. Ich war ja anfangs etwas skeptisch, aber bin jetzt vollstens von diesem Spiel ergriffen. Es macht einfach Mordsspaß und irgendwie mache ich grade alles außer der Hauptmission, also in erster Linie Inseln ansteuern rumkraxeln, Sachen sammeln und sowas und es langweilt rein gar nicht, weil die Landschaften irgendwie so abwechslungsreich gestaltet sind. Bei AC3 hatte ich immer das Gefühl, das biste doch shconmal geklettert. Kommt aber vielleicht auch daher, dass es eben niht mehr überwiegend Häuser sind. 
Einfach klasse dieses Spiel! 
Season Pass wird sich dann auch zugelegt, finde ich sehr sinnvoll angelegtes Geld.

habe eben Sequenz 4 gespielt und die fand ich mal wieder richtig klasse. So etwas hab ich in keinem AC vorher gesehen, entweder war das dann deutlich kürzer ->, derbe schwer -> lame.
Das beste an der Mission war das zusätzliche Rätsel für mich. Mir kam nämlich die Stimme von der einen Person so verdammt bekannt vor. Kurz vor Ende ist es mir dann eingefallen. Sahid aus Lost.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2013)

Ich lauf jetzt auch mittlerweile mit den Schwertern von Ezio herum  Haben wohl den höchsten Damage im Spiel, zumindest von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe. 
Man merkt aber wie viel verschenktes Potenzial das Game hat und wie krass sie sich wirklich auf das Segeln konzentriert haben, denn die Städte fallen nun eher mau aus. Macht mir schon gar kein Spaß mehr in einer Stadt herumzulaufen. Auch finde ich es schade das es gar keinen Nutzen hat die eigene Insel überhaupt auszubauen. In AC2 z.B. haste ja noch Geld bekommen. Hier in IV frag ich mich wozu ich diese Mordssummen ausgeben soll, ich hab ja eh nix davon und das Geld ist dann doch besser in Upgrades und Munition gesteckt. 

Die Assassinenmissionen finde ich aber auch ziemlich lieblos gestaltet. Bei jeder Mission soll man irgendeinen Typen töten der plötzlich in einem kleinen roten Gebiet steht, in das man sowieso viel zu leicht reinkommt. Teilweise muss man das Gebiet nichtmal betreten, du jagst ihm nen Berserkerpfeil rein und fertig is. Das hat bei mir bisher bei JEDER Mission geklappt und ich brauch, erst mal angekommen, maximal 10 Sekunden dafür. 
Auch verstehe ich diese ganzen Monturen nicht. Klar es ist nett das man mal Abwechslung hat aber ein System wie in AC2 wo die Rüstung nach und nach Form annimmt hätt mir besser gefallen. Jetzt merkste von den Upgrades ja nix mehr und der Großteil der Monturen ist eh hässlich. 
Wovon ich aber beeindruckt bin, ist wie krass sich die Story drumherum auch zu unserer Zeit nun entwickelt hat. Die AC-Wiki und auch die ACInitiates-Seite ist sehr umfangreich geworden und man kann dort wirklich viel um die Story drumherum lernen. Auch die ganzen Dinge die man findet wenn man die PC's hackt... 

Naja alles in allem ist es ein wirklich spaßiges Spiel das viel mehr Potenzial hätte haben können, als den besten Teil sehe ich es nicht an aber auf jeden Fall besser als Revelations und AC3


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2013)

Ich finde das Spiel super, aber was mich im Allgemeinen bei Assassin's Creed mittlerweile nervt, ist die Steuerung. Manchmal, obwohl man von Gegnern umzingelt ist und man auf die Schlagtaste hämmert, greift die Spielfigur einfach nicht an.
Und das man nicht selber per Tastendruck entscheiden kann, wann die Spielfigur irgendwo hoch springt, hat mich echt schon einige Nerven gekostet. Er hüpft manchmal unkontrolliert rum wie ein Spinner und jumpt die eigene Crew über den Haufen. Diese Automatik hat AC schon von Anfang an, und ich finde, es wäre endlich mal an der Zeit, dass Ubi die Steuerung mal grundlegend überarbeitet.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2013)

> Diese Automatik hat AC schon von Anfang an, und ich finde, es wäre endlich mal an der Zeit, dass Ubi die Steuerung mal grundlegend überarbeitet.


Nein das ist eigentlich noch schlimmer geworden. Nun muss man ja nur noch Shift drücken um zu sprinten UND um zu klettern. Beim ersten und zweiten wars glaub ich noch so das man Shift UND die rechte Maustaste drücken musste um zu klettern, sonst ist er einfach nur gelaufen. 
Hat nun natürlich die Auswirkung das man manchmal auf Dinge klettert wo man gar nicht rauf will, obwohl man doch nur laufen wollte  



> Manchmal, obwohl man von Gegnern umzingelt ist und man auf die Schlagtaste hämmert, greift die Spielfigur einfach nicht an.


Das fällt mir hier in IV wirklich extremst auf. Der zuckt dann nur so blöd mit den Händen, greift aber nicht an oder hört mittendrin auf anzugreifen, oder wechselt den Gegner obwohl man das nicht will


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. November 2013)

Ich spiele das Spiel jetzschon seit knapp 24h und bin erst bei 30%  allerdings finde ich es saumäsig schwer teilweise die missionen auf 100% zu Synchronisiren 
Aber dennoch empfinde ich das das eines der besten AC Spiele ist bisher


----------



## Cook2211 (27. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das fällt mir hier in IV wirklich extremst auf. Der zuckt dann nur so blöd mit den Händen, greift aber nicht an oder hört mittendrin auf anzugreifen, oder wechselt den Gegner obwohl man das nicht will


 
Ja, genau. Gerade beim Erobern von Schiffen, wenn das Getümmel groß ist, hat man kein Chance kontrolliert zu kämpfen. Da macht der gute Kenway, was er will


----------



## FkAh (27. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Nein das ist eigentlich noch schlimmer geworden. Nun muss man ja nur noch Shift drücken um zu sprinten UND um zu klettern. Beim ersten und zweiten wars glaub ich noch so das man Shift UND die rechte Maustaste drücken musste um zu klettern, sonst ist er einfach nur gelaufen.
> Hat nun natürlich die Auswirkung das man manchmal auf Dinge klettert wo man gar nicht rauf will, obwohl man doch nur laufen wollte


 
Ja das fand ich ziemlich kacke, weil ich nämlich anfangs ständig und mittlerweile auch noch häufig, immer die rechte Maustaste drücke, um zu sprinten nur doof dass er dann meist mit der Pistole aimt oder ne Rauchbombe wirft, grade wnen man jemnaden verfolgen soll nervt das. 
Gibt ja auch nurnoch Sprint oder normales laufen, früher gab es ja normal, schnell, sprint und auch noch dieses Personen anrempeln oder nicht. 

Naj mir gefällts trotzdem. Aber aktuell gefällt mir Brotherhood noch besser, habs ACIV aber auch noch nicht durch.


Them Seasonpass: Irgendwie find ich überall wo man den kaufen kann nru die Infos, dass da dieses Paket mit dem Quartiermeister drin ist, aber nirgends, dass noch DLCs und so kommen.. weil 14€ will ich jetzt für eine kleine popelige Missi auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2013)

Dat isn bissel mehr als nur eine Mission. Du bekommt mit dem Teil auch alle weiteren erscheinenden DLC's bis März 2014. 


> -      „Schrei nach Freiheit“-DLC: Als Sklave geboren, gewann  Adewale seine Freiheit als Pirat und erstem Maat unter Edward Kenway an Bord der Jackdaw. Fünfzehn Jahre später strandet Adewale, mittlerweile ein ausgebildeter Assassine, in Saint-Domingue und muss sich ohne Waffen und Crew seinem ganz eigenen Abenteuer stellen.
> -      Das exklusive Krakenschiff-Paket: Dieses Paket ist nur für Season-Pass-Besitzer verfügbar und beinhaltet Elemente zum Personalisieren der Jackdaw.
> -      Neue Wege das Piratenerlebnis anzupassen: Zusätzliche Singleplayer-Missionen, Waffen, Skins und Sammelgegenstände.
> -      Mehr Multiplayer-Chaos: Neue freischaltbare Charaktere für noch mehr Multiplayer-Spaß.


^^


----------



## GoldenMic (27. November 2013)

Was hier gibts tatsächlich Leute, die AC mit Maus und Tasta spielen? Was ein graus.
Da lob ich mir doch meinen Xbox Controller


----------



## Robonator (27. November 2013)

Da mein PS3-Controller nicht mehr will: Ja und mittlerweile finde ich es sogar angenehmer als mit dem Controller. Kann mir Steuerungen an der Tasta deutlich besser merken als an nem Controller


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. November 2013)

@ Robenator

Ich stimme dir zu mit Tatatur ist angenehmer


----------



## GoldenMic (27. November 2013)

Also ich hab seit gestern 2 legendäre Schiffe versenkt, hake aber grade an dem oben rechts auf der Map. Das oben links hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen. Vllt mach ich erst noch die restlichen Elite Upgrades fertig.


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. November 2013)

Oben Links hake ich sehr stark dran egal was ich versuche   das teil ist zu monströs und schnell 
was bringt es mir eig wenn ich die Schiffe in meine Flotte aufnehme wenn ich sie gekarpert habe?


----------



## GoldenMic (27. November 2013)

Ja das ist wirklich sehr schnell. Vllt brauche ich erst noch das Rammbockupgrade, k.a.

Die Schiffe kannst du auf Missionen schicken und schlachten mit schlagen. Geh einfach mal in deine Captainskajüte und sieh dir "Meine Flotte" an.


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. November 2013)

a ok also online^^ 
hast du das oben links auch noch nicht?????     krige ich im Spielverlauf auch noch ein anderes Schiff? ich hätte interesse an dem von Blackbeard


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2013)

Blackbeard, das ist doch der mit der Stimme von Dr.House^^ der nervt mich gewaltig^^ Nach 8 Saisons mit House, gehört diese Stimme nur noch ihm^^ es iritiert mich 

Was sind diese legendäre Schiffe? hab noch nie was davon gehört... durfte bisher auch noch nicht in wracks tauchen gehen... was mich momentan noch stört ist, das beim rum segeln, unweigerlich immer in einer roten Zone kommst mit einem Fort... und obwohl ich schon ziemlich fleissig ausgebaut habe, werde ich immer untergetaucht.... das macht das Segeln zu schwer und läuft dazu hinaus, dass ich öfter Schnellreisen benutze, obwohl ich das nicht möchte...


----------



## FkAh (27. November 2013)

Oh man geil.
War grade mal wieder dabei ne neue Insel zu erkeunden und dann steht davor so nen Kriegsschiff, Fernrorh drau fudn zeigt mir rot an. Denek ach komm passt schon, haue nen Mörser (Stufe 3) einmal drauf und es ist fertig zum entern, war wohl irgendwie am Kämpfen vorhe rmti nem anderen Schiff?
Naja hab ich jetzt auch sehr einfach nen kriegsschiff für meine Flotte bekommen. 

Jetzt probier ich mich mal an so nem schweren Fort, hoffe dadurch denke ich irgendwie noch ne Insel auf. Weil aktuell habe ich eine Schatzkarte für eine Insel, die nicht existiert.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2013)

das mit den schatzkarten ist auch sowas^^ habe 2 Karten, aber keine Ahnung wo die hingehören-.-
Man sieht ja nur einen Teil der Inseln, aber keine Ahnung wie ich die Schätze dazu finden soll.....


----------



## FkAh (27. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> das mit den schatzkarten ist auch sowas^^ habe 2 Karten, aber keine Ahnung wo die hingehören-.-
> Man sieht ja nur einen Teil der Inseln, aber keine Ahnung wie ich die Schätze dazu finden soll.....


 Mal so als Tipp, die Karten haben immer noch Koordinaten drauf und auf Karten findet sich zu jeder Insel auch immer die entsprecvhenden Koordinaten. 


Also die schweren Forts sind doch nen Witz? Hab eben gegen Navassa gekämpft, das war mittel, fand ich irgendwie schwere als jetzt gegen Charlotte, was schwer ist. Ausrüstung ist unverändert geblieben.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2013)

ah okey, muss ich mir wieder anschauen, ansonsten, habe mega freude am Spiel ich liebe es! Ferienstimmung vor dem PC :-p


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2013)

Hab nen kleinen Bug entdeckt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv60aDX7lIg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hyco (28. November 2013)

Viel interessanter ist doch, dass man Leute bestehlen kann ohne dass die sich umdrehen. Ist bei mir zumindest noch nie passiert, dass sich mal einer umgedreht hat.


----------



## sedeko (28. November 2013)

Geht bei euch Uplay kann mich nicht mehr einloggen kommt immer nur Uplay einloggen... und dieses Ladesymbol

EDIT: Geht wieder


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. November 2013)

könnte mir mal jemand vielleicht erklären wieso das spiel meine gpu nicht komplett nutzt ?
ich hab immer nur eine  80 % auslastung mit und ohne downsampling 

gpu = gtx 670


----------



## Ion (28. November 2013)

schlumpi, dann rennst du wohl ins CPU Limit


----------



## Hyco (28. November 2013)

Teste mal auf Inseln mit viel Vegetation, kommst du da auch nicht über 80% ? )


----------



## schlumpi13 (28. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> schlumpi, dann rennst du wohl ins CPU Limit


mein system : x4 965 / 8gb ram / gtx 670 

ich hatte es am anfang auch gedacht aber es trifft irgendwie nicht zu 
ob 2 oder 4 txaa die auslastung bleibt gleich aber mit 4 txaa ist es unspielbar 

edit. v-sync ist immer abgeschaltet


----------



## FkAh (28. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Viel interessanter ist doch, dass man Leute bestehlen kann ohne dass die sich umdrehen. Ist bei mir zumindest noch nie passiert, dass sich mal einer umgedreht hat.


 Das ist der Sinn darin? 
Nen Taschendieb, der entdeckt wird, weil man ihn bemerkt und sich in Folge dessen umdreht, ist nicht lange auf der Straße unterwegs.. 


Abgesehen vom Fort unten links auf der Map, weiß grade den Namen nicht, waren die schweren Forts auch höchstens mittel.

Hab jetzt eben auch die Tauchglocke bekommen, ist schon cool. Aber die Aale nerven derbe, man sieht die ja erst wenn es zuspät ist. Warum hat man denn auch kein Messer dabei? Einfach einmal zustehen und weg wär das Ding..


----------



## Ion (28. November 2013)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> mein system : x4 965 / 8gb ram / gtx 670
> 
> ich hatte es am anfang auch gedacht aber es trifft irgendwie nicht zu


 Naja, die CPU ist aber nicht mehr die neueste und limitiert bereits eine GTX460 
Und ist doch nun egal ob die Karte mit 80% oder 100% Auslastung läuft, wenn das Spiel flüssig genug für dich wirkt.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Naja, die CPU ist aber nicht mehr die neueste und limitiert bereits eine GTX460
> Und ist doch nun egal ob die Karte mit 80% oder 100% Auslastung läuft, wenn das Spiel flüssig genug für dich wirkt.


 
Was? Nen x4 965 limitiert schon ne 460?
Mein i7-870 schaut mich grade traurig von der Seite an


----------



## Hyco (28. November 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Das ist der Sinn darin?
> Nen Taschendieb, der entdeckt wird, weil man ihn bemerkt und sich in Folge dessen umdreht, ist nicht lange auf der Straße unterwegs..


 
Nein, das ist nicht der Sinn darin 
Ich vermute du hast AC3 nicht gespielt?

Wenn man da jemandem etwas gestohlen hat, musste man sich danach schleunigst verdrücken, denn in 80% aller Fälle drehte sich die Person um und rufte die Wachen.

Ist also definitiv ein Bug in AC4.


----------



## Ion (28. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was? Nen x4 965 limitiert schon ne 460?
> Mein i7-870 schaut mich grade traurig von der Seite an


 Ich bin damals von einem übertakteten 955 auf den i5-2400 umgestiegen.
Eine übertaktung der 460 hat vorher kaum FPS gebracht, mit neuer CPU lief einfach alles viel besser.


----------



## schlumpi13 (29. November 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich bin damals von einem übertakteten 955 auf den i5-2400 umgestiegen.
> Eine übertaktung der 460 hat vorher kaum FPS gebracht, mit neuer CPU lief einfach alles viel besser.



wtf 
ich hatte immer das problem das meine 480 limitiert hat
hast du immer ohne aa gespielt oder was ?
naja egal im januar kommt eh ne neue cpu


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2013)

ich werfe auch mal ein paar fragen in den raum? 

-kann man die shanty runterladen oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

-gibt es ne ac4 android app oder was? was bewirkt die?

-was ist jetzt genau dieser sinn von snipa's erwaehnter inet seite. bekommt man dort gegenstaende, die man sonst nicht bekommen kann???

moin erstma!


----------



## mist3r89 (29. November 2013)

Hab gestern was erlebt was cool war und doch traurig....
Ein echt mieser Bug, der aber lustig war... leider habe ich es verpennt mit shadowplay das nachzuweisen...
Und zwar auf der eigene Base, wenn man vom Schiff absteigt, dann verschwindet das SChiff!!! AUf der Karte ist das Schiff da, es muss dort sein, aber statt des Schiffs klafft dort ein riesiges Loch im Meer!
Das Wasser fliesst runter, und man kann der Sand sehen! Wenn man reinschwimmt, dann fällt man runter ins loch als würde man springen, und danach füllt sich das Loch mit Wasser^^ wenn du wieder an Land gehst ist das Loch wieder da^^

Ich musste ein neues Gebäude bauen, damit die Karte neu gerendert wurde, und erst danach tauchte mein schönes Schiff wieder auf^^ boah war geschockt davon...


----------



## Robonator (29. November 2013)

> was ist jetzt genau dieser sinn von snipa's erwaehnter inet seite. bekommt man dort gegenstaende, die man sonst nicht bekommen kann???


Du meinst ACinitiates oder wie? Dort machst du Missionen die mit deinem Spiel verknüpft sind, beantwortest Fragen und Rätsel und erhältst so EP. Wenn du Level aufsteigst auf der Website dann gibt es Belohnungen. Mit Level 3 bekommst du z.B. zwei neue Segel die man sonst nicht bekommen kann. 

Netter Nebeneffekt: Man lernt eine Menge Geschichte und Spielstory und man bemerkt erst dann wie krass sie die Story weiter entwickelt haben. Alleine diese ganzen Aufzeichnungen etc die man sonst nirgends sieht 
Ist allerdings halt Englisch und einiges zum lesen aber mich stört das nicht im geringsten


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2013)

ich danke dir robo!
wenn ich zeit hab schau ich mal rein. 
und wie war das mit ner app? gibts da was?


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2013)

Hi Jungs ich bin auch wieder im AC Einsatz  bin allerdings auf der Xbox One unterwegs. Vielleicht kann ich ja trotzdem meinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab gestern was erlebt was cool war und doch traurig....
> Ein echt mieser Bug, der aber lustig war... leider habe ich es verpennt mit shadowplay das nachzuweisen...
> Und zwar auf der eigene Base, wenn man vom Schiff absteigt, dann verschwindet das SChiff!!! AUf der Karte ist das Schiff da, es muss dort sein, aber statt des Schiffs klafft dort ein riesiges Loch im Meer!
> Das Wasser fliesst runter, und man kann der Sand sehen! Wenn man reinschwimmt, dann fällt man runter ins loch als würde man springen, und danach füllt sich das Loch mit Wasser^^ wenn du wieder an Land gehst ist das Loch wieder da^^
> ...


 
So etwas?


----------



## mist3r89 (29. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> So etwas?


 
Und zwar genau am selben ORT!è!!!!!! Dachte schion meine Graka macht Faxen£! Also wirklich ein Bug war lustig^^


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2013)

Wozu sind eigentlich die Kunstgegenstände gut?


----------



## Robonator (29. November 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wozu sind eigentlich die Kunstgegenstände gut?


 
Ich glaube die zieren irgendwie mal dein Haus wenn es ausgebaut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2013)

Ausgebaut ist es. Nur bekommt man was für wenn man alle gesammelt hat?


----------



## FkAh (29. November 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Und zwar genau am selben ORT!è!!!!!! Dachte schion meine Graka macht Faxen£! Also wirklich ein Bug war lustig^^


 
Och hatte ich auch.
Bei mir kam dann noch meien Boardcrew arausgeschwebt und nach so 30 sekunden des Wunders, tauchte auch die Jackdaw wieder auf, sah aber eher aus wie die Black pearl beim auftauchen.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. November 2013)

ja das mit der Black Pearl hatte ich auch das Gefühl, aber die crew kam nicht, nur wenn ich dadurch schwomm füllte sich das Loch langsam mit Wasser, und die Crew jubelte wie wenn du aufs schiff kommst, aber die waren nirgends^^

COole story auf jedem Fall


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2013)

Bei mir wars viel lustiger. Um den Ort freizuschalten muss man doch das große Kriegsschiff im Hafen infiltrieren.
Das ganze Schiff war bei mir verbuggt, ich musst das Spiel neustarten. Danach kam einfach nur die Szene wo ich den Typen getötet habe.


----------



## Robonator (29. November 2013)

Wusstet ihr schon, wenn ihr auf ein Schiff springt, die Crew umbringt, dann wieder auf euer Schiff geht und da Schiff angreift, das ihr es dann sofort und ohne weiteren Kampf entern könnt? Ist besonders bei Kriegsschiffen spaßig, dann muss man nicht mehr diese nervigen "Missionen" (wie Flagge abschneiden) erledigen


----------



## Hyco (29. November 2013)

Geiler Tipp, danke


----------



## Tymotee (29. November 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr schon, wenn ihr auf ein Schiff springt, die Crew umbringt, dann wieder auf euer Schiff geht und da Schiff angreift, das ihr es dann sofort und ohne weiteren Kampf entern könnt? Ist besonders bei Kriegsschiffen spaßig, dann muss man nicht mehr diese nervigen "Missionen" (wie Flagge abschneiden) erledigen


 
Ist die crew nicht endlos? Da kommen doch immer wieder neue oder nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. November 2013)

Wuhu, nur noch ein Templerschlüssel!


----------



## Robonator (29. November 2013)

Tymotee schrieb:


> Ist die crew nicht endlos? Da kommen doch immer wieder neue oder nicht?


 
Wenn du es ganz normal angreifst und enterst dann ja.


----------



## Beam39 (29. November 2013)

Also so wie ich das hier so mitbekommen habe ist die Resonanz zum Spiel durchgehen positiv. Ist es von nöten alle anderen Teile von AC gespielt zu haben, zwecks Story? Ich hab AC2 gespielt und war auch echt angetan von dem Spiel und habs bis zur letzten Mission gespielt und genau bei der letzten aufgehört  Mir war das dann irgendwann zu blöd weil es zum Ende hin das x-te mal hintereinander hieß "töte den und den und dann den und den".

Stellenweise war die Steuerung ziemlich nervig aber das ist auch nicht nennenswert.

Wie verhält es sich nun bei diesem Teil? Kann da jemand vergleiche zu AC2 ziehen?


----------



## Robonator (29. November 2013)

Für die "Reallife-Story" sollte man schon die Vorgänger kennen. Ansonsten isses Ingame wieder eine neue ^^


----------



## orca113 (29. November 2013)

@Beam, von wegen alle anderen Teile kennen:

Bin mit AC3 dazu gekommen und es hat mich umgehauen. Bei AC 3 fehlte mir nichts.

Aber Edward Kenway ist speziell. Weiß nicht. Solltest mal in so einem piggyback lösungsbuch lesen. Da wird so die Story erzählt der AC Teile.


----------



## FkAh (30. November 2013)

So. Ich hab jetzt 29:40:55 Spielstunden aufem Konto und 68% Gesamtsynchro. Hauptmissionen habe ich heute die 6te Erinnerung beendet, natürlich alle auf 100%  Alle restlichen Aktivitäten, ala Marine Aufträge, Truhen etc. pp. habe ich jetzt ausgeführt sofern möglich, weil ja 3 Inseln erst im späteren Verlauf freigeschaltet werden, deswegen fehlt mir auch als letztes Upgrade noch das Lager der Feuerfässer. Eingesammelt hab ich die unkartierten Fragmente und Truhen eben auch, gehört ja dazu.  Die legendären Schiffe habe ich auch noch nicht versenkt, da muss ich mir mal mehr Zeit nehmen, weil grade mal so eben beim probieren bin ich kläglichst gescheitert, hatte aber auch kein volles Mörserlager. 

Vor dem ersten Patch werde ich aber sowieso keinerlei Aussicht auf 100% haben, da durch einen verbuggten Assassinen Auftrag, den ersten auf Salt Bank (heißt glaube so), der Auftrag nicht beendet werden kann, entsprechend der zweite nicht angefangen und so in Summe zwei Assassinenaufträge fehlen. 

Aber bisher war ich von den Nebenmissionen bei noch keinem Assassins Creed so gefesselt wie hier, weiß auch nicht was jetzt so anders ist, aber es macht einfach Spaß. Selbst dieses "langweiliige" rumgesegel für dei Kisten eben hat mich in keinster Weise gelangweilt.


----------



## -angeldust- (30. November 2013)

du hast einfach zu viel zeit fkah.


----------



## FkAh (30. November 2013)

Oder du einfach nur zu wenig. 

Hatte gestern irgendwie doch noch nicht Mission 6 abgeschlossen? Hab da wohl was falsch verstanden. Wurde nämlich eben erst bei mri nach ein bisschen spielen als abgeschlossen abgetan. 
Naja jetzt erstmal schön Hauptstory, die mri bisher auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## -angeldust- (30. November 2013)

du moechtegern student. :-p
nee im ernst ich goen. dir ja die freizeit. 
daddeln is bei mir max 2-3 stunden pro tag oder besser nacht drin.


----------



## Hyco (30. November 2013)

Student und Freizeit?
Dann nehm ich wohl an, ich studier das Falsche


----------



## Robonator (30. November 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> Student und Freizeit?
> Dann nehm ich wohl an, ich studier das Falsche


 
Heh ich hab auch jede Menge Freizeit als Student


----------



## -angeldust- (30. November 2013)

falsch verstanden. soweit ich weiss moechte fkah ja studieren. betonung auf moechte. aktuell macht er nich weniger. 
ich find diese lebensphase nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hyco (30. November 2013)

Nun, ich finde diese Lebensphase ja auch nicht schlecht ;o

Aber nicht alle Studenten können oder dürfen faul auf der Haut liegen, das hängt meistens sehr stark vom Studiengang und der Uni ab.

Ich persönlich wäre zum Beispiel viel lieber schon in einem festen 40-50Std./Woche-Jobverhältnis, anstatt noch zu studieren. Und das nicht aus finanziellen Gründen, sondern eher wegen der enormen Forderung im Studium.

Aber im Studium gilt ja bekanntlich meistens: Wer sich jetzt den A**** aufreißt, der hat's später schön.

Und da ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass es Wirtschaftsingenieure an einer rennomierten Uni später sehr wahrscheinlich einfacher haben werden als bspw. BWL-Studenten von einer FH, die im Studium sehr viel Freizeit genießen können.


----------



## Laggy.NET (30. November 2013)

Hab ihr schonmal die Mini Spiele wie Mühle oder Dame ausprobiert? WTF!!!! soll das denn?

Ich versuch nun seit ner Stunde so ein dämliches Spiel zu gewinnen. Die KI schlägt sogar die Dame Apps auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad, die ich bisher auf meinem iPad gegen ACIV antreten ließ, indem ich die Züge der KI nachspielte. Was soll diese ******* bitte? Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe letztens mein erstes Fort erobert, nach der Erorberung erscheinen dann ja alle Objekte auf der Karte - auch ein "legendäres Schiff".
Kann mir jemand sagen, *ohne* zu spoilern, was es mit den Legendären Schiffen auf sich hat?


----------



## Robonator (1. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens mein erstes Fort erobert, nach der Erorberung erscheinen dann ja alle Objekte auf der Karte - auch ein "legendäres Schiff".
> Kann mir jemand sagen, *ohne* zu spoilern, was es mit den Legendären Schiffen auf sich hat?


 
4 große und starke Linienschiffe die es teilweise auch wirklich mal gab. Wenn du sie zerstörst dann sind sie weg, was es dir bringt weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann diese aber nicht finden. Wenn ich zu den Positionen fahre ist da nichts.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand wie ich SweetFX installiere?
PCGH ist anscheinend unfähig, ich betone hier nochmal unfähig ein Tutorial zu erstellen welches auf für normalsterbliche Menschen geeignet ist:
SweetFX | Battlefield 4 & Assassin's Creed 4 | How to & Vergleich - YouTube

Diese Seite ist verlinkt:
SweetFX Configurator

Was zur Hölle soll ich da wo runterladen?

Was könnt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## inzpekta (1. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich ganz einfach:
Du holst dir dieses SweetFX 1.5.1 über den Guru3D mirror:
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/sweetfx_shader_suite_download.html

Dann kannst du dir aus der Database entsprechende Settings nach Geschmack runterladen.
Das sind diese Textfiles:
SweetFX Settings Database

Beides dann wie im Video ins Spieleverzeichnis kopieren...
Das man vorher sichern sollte brauch ich wohl nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Für AC4 empfehle ich dieses Preset:
K-putt'e Config 1.1 - Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag

Oben in der Beschreibung findest du 3 Links, einen davon kopieren und dann die SweetFX-Dateien runterladen. Hier ein Link davon: Boulotaur2024 1.4 Injector with CeeJay.dk's 1.5.1 Shader's +Chromatic Aberration Shader
Diese Dateien entpacken und in das Verzeichnis des Spiels kopieren - dort wo sich die .exe befindet!

Wieder zurück zur Hauptseite findest du unten "Download Preset" - klicken und du lädst eine Textdatei herunter. Den *Inhalt* dieser Textdatei kopierst du nun. Gehe nun in dein Spielordner und suche die Datei: "SweetFX_settings" - öffnen - den eben kopierten Inhalt da rein (*alles* überschreiben), speichern, schließen und spielen


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich kann diese aber nicht finden. Wenn ich zu den Positionen fahre ist da nichts.



das ist komisch. normalerweise sind die da und es kimmt direkt zu einem gefecht wenn du zu nahe dran bist.

aber bevor du gegen die kaempfst warte lieber und rueste dein schiff aus. die dinger sjnd nicht nur monstermaessig bewaffnet, sondern auch mega schnell. 

habs mit moersern versucht und wollte auf absstand halten. aber ich wurde ruckzuck eingeholt und gerammt und bin direkt baden gegangen. 

ohne upgrades hast du nicht den hauch einer chance...


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (1. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Anleitung @Ion


----------



## Typhoon007 (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mal eine frage. Gibt es überhaupt Performance unterschiede zwischen Windows 8 und Windows 8.1? Und ist dafür schon ein Patch in aussicht? Soweit ich weiss läuft das Spiel sehr bescheiden und ein Patch ist auch noch garnicht erschienen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Ion (1. Dezember 2013)

Was heißt für dich bescheiden? Ich hab unter max. Details + Tweaks ordentlich FPS, über Ruckler etc. oder eine Einbrüche der FPS kann ich mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Du hast ja auch ein GTX780 und ich ein Radeon 7950. Oder meinst du das ich nur wegen Assassins Creed IV aufrüsten sollte? Andere Spiele laufen ja sehe also kein Grund aufzurüsten. Wenn andere Spiele es schaffen besser zu laufen dann müsste es doch hier auch gehen. Sehe es doch nicht ein das AC IV auf das Höchste in Full HD bei mir gerade mal mit 20-30 FPS läuft. Mein System übertrifft das Empfohlene doch längst also muss wohl doch ein Patch her oder nicht?

Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag - Finale Systemanforderungen und PC-exklusive Grafikeffekte - News - GameStar.de

Empfohlene Anforderungen (mindestens 30fps bei 1080p)

    Windows XP SP2, Windows 7, Windows 8

    Intel Core i5 2400S @ 2.5 GHz / AMD Phenom II x4 940 @ 3.0 GHz

    4 GByte Arbeitsspeicher

    Nvidia GeForce GTX470 or AMD Radeon HD5850 (1 GByte VRAM)

PS. Dort steht bei Full HD mindestens 30 FPS und ich habe Maximum 30 FPS. Das kann doch nicht alles sein. LOL
Und das obwohl mein 7950 übertaktet und auf ein 7970 Ghz Edition Niveue ist.


----------



## FkAh (2. Dezember 2013)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> aber bevor du gegen die kaempfst warte lieber und rueste dein schiff aus. die dinger sjnd nicht nur monstermaessig bewaffnet, sondern auch mega schnell.


 
Definitiv, mal so eben gegen die Kämpfen ist nicht, hatte es mit meinem Eliteschiff, alles außer Feuerfässerlager fertig ausgerüstet, und bin kläglichst gecheitert, anaj gut das Shciff hatte noch 50%. 


So nochmal ne kleine Bilanz. 
Hab jetzt eben die letzte Truhe, das letzet Fragment und den letzten Turm besucht. 
Mir fehlen jetzt noch zwei Assassinen Aufträge, die ich ja wegen eines Busg nicht machen kann, eine Schatzkarte, die ich noch über die Flotte bekomme und die restliche Hauptmission, bin jetzt Ende Erinnerung 11.
Es macht immer mehr Spaß. Wobei das letzte Sammeln jetzt Horror für mich war, bin ja sehr schreckhaft und wer dann mal auf Long Bay war, weiß was mich da wrtwörtlich vom "hocker" gehauen hat.. 4 mal. 

Merkwürdig ist nur, dass ich immer noch keine Wurfpfeile zugesicht bekommen habe.


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2013)

@*Typhoon007*
Die offiziellen Systemanforderungen spiegeln nur eines wider:
Die Fähigkeiten, anderen etwas gut zu verkaufen, obwohl es Quatsch ist. Oder anders gesagt: Marketing
Wenn man danach gehen könnte, bräuchten wir seit Jahren nicht aufrüsten. 

Du solltest dir das mal anschauen:
Assassins Creed: Black Flag im Technik-Test - Grafikkarten- und CPU-Benchmarks, Tuning-Tipps [Benchmarks der Woche]

Genauer gesagt den Teil: Tuningtipps:


> Viele Spieler, die sich gleich zu Beginn auf Beutezug in Ubisofts  neuem Meuchelmörder-Ableger begeben wollen, werden wohl Einschränkungen  in der Grafikqualität zugunsten eines flüssigeren Spielablaufs in Kauf  nehmen müssen. Wie Sie mit verhältnismäßig kleinen optischen Einbußen  das beste Erlebnis aus der Freibeuterei erzielen, möchten wir Ihnen hier  verraten:
> 
> 
> Verzichten Sie auf die Hardware-Kantenglättung:  Wählen Sie stattdessen ein ressourcensparendes Post-FX-AA, wir  bevorzugen wegen der weniger stark ausgeprägten Unschärfe SMAA. So  können Sie rund 30% Leistung freimachen.
> ...


Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass AC4, wie AC3, für Nvidia optimiert ist. Ein Treiber seitens AMD kann da vielleicht etwas helfen, aber den erwarteten Schub wird es leider nicht bringen.
Du musst also die Details reduzieren. 

(Übrigens, für 7970GHz Niveau müssen es schon mindestens 1150MHz sein )
Dazu ist das Spiel ziemlich fordernd was die CPU anbelangt, etwas OC könnte vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Trolli91 (2. Dezember 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Definitiv, mal so eben gegen die Kämpfen ist nicht, hatte es mit meinem Eliteschiff, alles außer Feuerfässerlager fertig ausgerüstet, und bin kläglichst gecheitert, anaj gut das Shciff hatte noch 50%.
> ...
> Merkwürdig ist nur, dass ich immer noch keine Wurfpfeile zugesicht bekommen habe.


Die halten ordentlich was aus, bisher habe ich nur die HMS Prince kaltstellen können, wobei ich den Rest auch noch nicht im Vollausbau versucht habe. Gerade oben links das haut ja ordentlich drauf... 

Die Wurfpfeile kommen noch, sehr weit am Ende der Story  Die fetzen dieses mal richtig, aber du wirst ja sehen warum... 

@Ion: Gegen die Schiffe kann man erst ab Sequenz 4 (oder Ende 4?) kämpfen, liegt es vielleicht daran?


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab das Spiel an sich durch und hab mit meiner GTX 770 immer alle Regler auf max gestellt.
War meistens so bei 25-40 FPS, das fand ich ok, da es für das Spiel reicht.

Legendäre Schiffe habe ich auch nur unten rechts und unten links geschafft. Die oberen 2 waren mir bisher zu hart, dabei fehlt mir nur noch ein sinnvolles Upgrade und das sind die schweren Kugeln in der Eliteversion.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

@Ion
Meine CPU ist schon auf 3,9 Ghz übertaktet.
Dann werde ich wohl mit FXAA oder SMAA spielen. So läuft es ganz flüssig. Zum glück muss ich nicht noch mehr runterschrauben.
Mir ist heute aufgefallen das Fraps egal wie niedrig ich die Grafikeinstellungen einstelle maximum nur 30 FPS anzeigt. Ist das Spiel auf 30 FPS gelockt oder woran liegt das?


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Dezember 2013)

Das mit dem übertakten hatte ich mir auch gedacht, ist leider in die Hose gegangen.... Nach eine weile stürzte das Spiel ab, oder der ganze PC freezte ein usw. unspielbar all 2 min musste der PC neu gestartet werden^^...

Die übertaktung raus genommen, und alles läuft wie am schnürchen... nur eben leider mit weniger FPS...


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du deine Grafikkarte oder die CPU? Wie und womit hast du denn übertaktet? Du musst einfach die Mhz schritt für schritt etwas runtergehen bis es nicht mehr abstürzt.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Dezember 2013)

Das war die CPU. Bei der Graka kann ich i-wie nicht mehr viel raus holen da schon übertaktet...

Die CPU lief auf 4.3 von der MB selbst übertaktet. Andere Programme/ Spiele haben kein Problem... Ein Prime95 bringt nach 30 min einen bluescreen, ist also effektiv nicht sehr stabil...
Das Problem ist das AC4 halt wirklich statt den CPU zu 40% auf allen Cores zu verbrauchen 100 auf ein core schmeisst, und der stürzt halt irgendwann ab...

Aber ganz ehrlich klappt so trotzdem ganz gut Durch das runtertakten, habe ich gefühlt öfter die 60fps Vsync aktiv als die 30. Nur sind die Drops mieser als mit der Übertaktung, aber die gibts glücklicherweise nicht oft...

Gibts eigentlich später irgend eine möglichkeit die doofen Haien die mich fressen wollen zu erschiessen unter wasser? Komme da nicht an die Truhen^^


----------



## FkAh (2. Dezember 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Die halten ordentlich was aus, bisher habe ich nur die HMS Prince kaltstellen können, wobei ich den Rest auch noch nicht im Vollausbau versucht habe. Gerade oben links das haut ja ordentlich drauf...
> 
> Die Wurfpfeile kommen noch, sehr weit am Ende der Story  Die fetzen dieses mal richtig, aber du wirst ja sehen warum...


 
Ja das hatte ich probiert, weil ich dachte es ist das erste was man aufdeckt, also ist es am leichtesten. 

Finde es nru merkwürdig, dass sie so spät kommen. Ich meien seit Sequenz 4 schlepp ich den Pelz mit mir rum für die beiden Beutel.


----------



## Trolli91 (2. Dezember 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Mir ist heute aufgefallen das Fraps egal wie niedrig ich die Grafikeinstellungen einstelle maximum nur 30 FPS anzeigt. Ist das Spiel auf 30 FPS gelockt oder woran liegt das?


 
Mach mal VSync aus, dann sollten sich deine FPS zwischen 30 und 60 konzentrieren. Erst wenn deine GK mehr als 60 schafft, werden mit VSync dauerhafte 60 Bilder pro Sekunde erzeugt. Mit VSync regelt er auf 30, bzw 60 Bilder pro Sekunde.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ohne VSYNC spiele ich aber nicht so gerne. Das Flimmern stört mich immer. Oder ist es bei AC IV nicht so schlimm? Werde ich mal schauen danke.


----------



## Fexzz (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss sagen, so sehr mich die letzen Assassins Creeds auch angeödet und gelangweilt haben: Black Flag ist eine sehr schöne Erfrischung, mir machts richtig Spaß mit meinem Schiffchen durch die Gegend zu schippern und das Gameplay fühlt sich auch ganz nett an!

Nun mal eine Frage an die, die schon länger spielen: Kriegt man noch größere Schiffe? Oder bleibts bei dem doch recht kleinen Anfangsschiff? Ich hätt' schon Lust mit so einer Galleone rumzuheizen


----------



## Daskfall (2. Dezember 2013)

Ein kleiner Tipp wegen dem VSync,
Das Spiel mit VSync starten dann kurz mit strg + alt + entf den taskmanager aufrufen und dann einfach wieder ins Spiel klicken. Dann bricht die Fps nicht mehr auf 30 ein .


----------



## Trolli91 (2. Dezember 2013)

@ Fexzz: Es bleibt bei deinem Schiff. Du hast zwar zwischendurch 2(?) mal ein größere Schiff, dass aber auch nur mal für ein Gefecht. Das stößt mir allerdings auch böse auf, wenn man ein Kriegsschiff entern will, bringen einem die Drehbasen gar nichts, da diese nicht hoch genug liegen um auf das feindliche Schiff zu schießen  
@VSync: Mir fällt da ehrlich gesagt kein flimmern auf, bin da aber auch sehr unempfindlich. Einfach mal testen, genau wie den Tipp von Daskfall


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Daskfall schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp wegen dem VSync,
> Das Spiel mit VSync starten dann kurz mit strg + alt + entf den taskmanager aufrufen und dann einfach wieder ins Spiel klicken. Dann bricht die Fps nicht mehr auf 30 ein .


Also einfach den Task Manager öffnen aber dort nichts machen und dann wieder das Spiel anklicken wo es schon gestartet ist? Was macht das denn genau wenn ich das so wie du es beschreibst mache? Was verursacht das denn? Werde ich mal ausprobieren?


----------



## FkAh (2. Dezember 2013)

So Hauptmissi ist durch.
Noch zwei rinnerungen neu spielen für 100%.
Fehlern nurnoch die zwei Assassinen Aufträge und 1 Schatzkarte, die ich wohl morgen bekommen dürfte durch die Flotte.

Alles in allem nen klasse Spiel mit in meinen Augen auch einer klasse Handlung. 

Er hat mich die ganze Zeit eben immer genervt vonw egens Community Venets nru begrenzte Zeit blabla.. aber auf der Map hatte ich keins angezeiogt bekommen.


----------



## Daskfall (2. Dezember 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Also einfach den Task Manager öffnen aber dort nichts machen und dann wieder das Spiel anklicken wo es schon gestartet ist? Was macht das denn genau wenn ich das so wie du es beschreibst mache? Was verursacht das denn? Werde ich mal ausprobieren?



Das Macht glaube Ich den Framebuffer an oder wie das heißt ^^ auf jeden Fall ist dann Vsync aktiv aber die Fps können auch zwischen 30 und 60 sein ohne das es auf 30 gelockt wird.
Am besten mal testen , Spiele nur noch so.


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2013)

Könntest auch einfach Triple-Buffering im Treibermenü anschalten


----------



## Daskfall (2. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Könntest auch einfach Triple-Buffering im Treibermenü anschalten


 Das funktioniert wohl nicht habe Ich gelesen. Gibt auch ein YouTube Video drüber.


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2013)

YT Videos kann jeder Heini hochladen - selbst testen!
Oder einfach adaptives Vsync nutzen.


----------



## Hyco (2. Dezember 2013)

Triple Buffering funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Daskfall (2. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> YT Videos kann jeder Heini hochladen - selbst testen! Oder einfach adaptives Vsync nutzen.


Adaptives Vsync gibt Verzerrungen. Mein Tipp ist ja außerdem auch getestet ^^ Spiele so doch selbst.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Könntest auch einfach Triple-Buffering im Treibermenü anschalten


Es gibt glaube ich auch eine Option im Spielemenü das Dreifachpufferung heisst. Ist es das gleiche oder muss ich es im Catalyst Control Center aktivieren?


----------



## Daskfall (2. Dezember 2013)

Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Es gibt glaube ich auch eine Option im Spielemenü das Dreifachpufferung heisst. Ist es das gleiche oder muss ich es im Catalyst Control Center aktivieren?


 Bevor du da jetzt überall rumstellst probier doch mal meinen Tipp aus  ist doch ganz einfach und schnell gemacht. Das wird funktionieren.


----------



## Typhoon007 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja danke werde ich ausprobieren.

Edit: 
Hast recht. Wenn ich im Spiel den Taskmanager öffne und wieder zurück ins Spiel kehre wird mir mehr als die 30 Fps angezeigt mit Fraps. Woran das liegt und ob es mir dadurch mehr Fps bringt habe ich aber leider immer noch nicht verstanden. Bringt es mehr Fps oder wird es nur angezeigt? Vorher wurde ja nur exact bis 30 Fps angezeigt.


----------



## FkAh (3. Dezember 2013)

Eben ist der Patch rausgekommen, finde im Inetrnet aber noch keine Patchnotes.

Zumindest ist der einen Bug jetzt behoben, wodurch ich mal grade flott die letzten Assassinen Aufträge gemacht habe und wenn man jetzt die Waffen wechselt, bekommt man ein kleines Pop-Up Anzeigefeld,w as anzeigt wo welche Waffe ist. Anfangs hätte ich es noch gebraucht, aber mittlerweile hatte ich mich ans druchscrollen gewöhnt und weiß die Positionen bzw. bei den Hauptwaffen benutz ich eh die Nummern.


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Dezember 2013)

cool, was entdeckt was die Performance angeht, oder nichts gefühlt verbessert?


----------



## Typhoon007 (3. Dezember 2013)

Super. Bin mal auf die Patchnotes gespannt. Mal sehen ob sich die Performance verbessert hat.

Warum gibt es nirgends ein Patchnote dazu? Oder ist das Update noch garnicht draussen?


----------



## Ralf345 (4. Dezember 2013)

Die gibt es hier: Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag Title Update #2 is LIVE! | Forums


Performance ist bei mir in Havanna leicht gestiegen. Um genau zu sein von 35 auf 36 fps, also nicht zu viel erwarten.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr eigentlich den Multiplayer probiert? Was musst man da so tun, habe mich noch nicht damit befasst, würds aber gerne probieren 
Kann man da Co-Op Missionen machen? Finde das viel cooler als sich nur gegenseitig abzuschlachten habe eben nirgends Berichte über den MP gesehen...


----------



## Tymotee (4. Dezember 2013)

Benutzt jemand von euch die App? Ich komme seit gestern Abend nicht mehr zu der Flottensteuerung. Kommt immer der Fehler das die Verbindung zu Ubisoft Servern zur Zeit nicht möglich ist?
ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich den Multiplayer probiert? Was musst man da so tun, habe mich noch nicht damit befasst, würds aber gerne probieren
> Kann man da Co-Op Missionen machen? Finde das viel cooler als sich nur gegenseitig abzuschlachten habe eben nirgends Berichte über den MP gesehen...


 
Der Coop Modus besteht darin gemeinsam NPC's zu schlachten und im MP schlachtet man sich gegenseitig. Genauso wie in den anderen Teilen und ich finde ihn nun nicht sonderlich reizend.


----------



## FkAh (4. Dezember 2013)

Die legendären Schiffe sieht schon cool irgendwie, aber merkwürdig, dass die Schiffe, die man später aufdeckt im Süden irgendwie leichter sidn als die beiden im Norden. 
Naja für 100% brauch ich jetzt noch 2 Leghendäre und dann bin ich förtig. Wobei ich glaueb noch alle Abstergo herausforderungen machen werde, außer diese mit den komischen Spielen.


----------



## OnkelBenn (5. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich das Spiel heute auch beginnen, aber seht selbst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

OnkelBenn schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich das Spiel heute auch beginnen, aber seht selbst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein ultra winziges Bildchen ist auf deinem Monitor erschienen? *scnr*


----------



## OnkelBenn (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

OnkelBenn schrieb:


> Wie meinen?


 Eben hattest du nur das Thumbnail verlinkt.


----------



## OnkelBenn (5. Dezember 2013)

Ah ok, ja hatte das noch einmal editiert.


----------



## lorsch00 (5. Dezember 2013)

sagt mal,  

kann man die Combos... und finishmoves   irgendwie beeinflussen...?

z.B.    Konter...genger erledigen und im gleichen zug mit der pistole nen anderen noch richten..?!?!

SIEHE VIEDO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PjoQxNsaDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snipa (5. Dezember 2013)

mein beileid, onkelbenn :/


----------



## Robonator (5. Dezember 2013)

lorsch00 schrieb:


> sagt mal,
> 
> kann man die Combos... und finishmoves   irgendwie beeinflussen...?
> 
> ...


 
Na klar, anstatt weiter die Maustaste zu hämmern, hämmerste halt F


----------



## lorsch00 (6. Dezember 2013)

das schon klar... 

was mich etwas nervt das er immer und immer den selben move macht--->

typ in schwitzkasten nehmen und pistole an Kopf... ergebniss is ja dann bekannt


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab letztens Aveline gespielt und nen Move entdeckt den ich vorher glaub nicht nicht gesehen habe, aber warscheinlich nur weil die Situation nicht so oft vorkommt.

Ich lief auf 2 Soldaten zu, einer stand dabei hinter dem anderen, beide schauten in meine Richtung. Ich hab erst den einen erstochen, bin quasi über ihn gesprungen(er ging ja dabei zu Boden) und stach dem zweiten direkt die andere Klinge in den Körper.
Sah schon ziemlich awesome aus. Ich schenke den Killing Moves meist viel zu wenig Beachtung obwohl man sich da echt "Mühe" gegeben hat.


----------



## Trolli91 (6. Dezember 2013)

Das macht er immer wenn du auf 2 hintereinander stehende Soldaten rennst und die linke Maustaste drückst.
Manche Moves sind echt nett, ich bekomm jedenfalls nicht genug davon - arme Spanier...  
Vor allem das Aufhängen der Leute sieht gut aus. Frage: Hab ich mir das bisher nur eingebildet, oder können die auch schnell von ihren Kollegen wieder runtergeholt werden indem man das Seil durchschneidet?  Wäre ja arg realistisch


----------



## OnkelBenn (6. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt auch mal zwei Stunden gespielt, das Kampfsystem könnte etwas dynamischer sein (siehe Batman), ich muss leider mit Balken spielen (19:10 Monitor) aber ansonsten macht das Spiel schon Spass. Werde gleich noch eine Runde drehen.

Ist es bei euch auch so das ein Core bei knapp 100% hängt und die anderen irgendwas bei 20%?


----------



## FkAh (6. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens Aveline gespielt


 Aveline in AC4?

So endlich mal wieder Zeit jetzt die legendären Schiffe weiter zu versenken, die im Norden fehlen ja noch.


----------



## Ion (6. Dezember 2013)

Wo du gerade legendäres Schiff sagst. 
Ich bin jetzt mal feucht fröhlich zu dem Schiff in Nordosten gefahren.

Da stehten zwei (2!) Schiffe, wo bereits eines etwa 3x so groß ist wie meine kleine Jackdaw. 
Bin sofort umgekehrt


----------



## Hyco (6. Dezember 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Aveline in AC4?


 
DLC - nur bei der Deluxe Edition.


----------



## FkAh (6. Dezember 2013)

Hyco schrieb:


> DLC - nur bei der Deluxe Edition.


 Udn auf PS3 und PS4. Hatte es eben nochmal nachgeguckt. 

@Ion ja das sind zwei. Auch so ne Cheaterschiffe. Wenn du eins kaputt hast fängt das andere auf einmal an schneller zu fahrne und stärker zu schießen. -.-


So die El Impoluto, das Schiff im Nordwesten, hab ich nun endlich mal geschafft, weil es hat mich di beisherigen rund 10? Versuche immer als erstes versenkt. 
Ich habs jetzt geschafft indem ich den Ramangriffen immer versucht habe im letzetn Moemnt auszuweichen und ihm dann Feuerfässer in die Seite zu werfen, hat ganz gut geklappt. Zum Ende hatte das dann das Glück gehabt mich hinter Sie gebracht zu haben und dann war es recht simpel, weil ich dank kettengeshcosse die Geschwidnigkeit von dem Schiff recht neirig halten konnte und dann mit dem Mörser die finalen Schüsse gemacht habe. 


Ich habe fertig. Die beiden Doppelschiffe waren ja auch nochmal richtgi nervig, war dann aber zum Schluss recht easy. Wenn man sich auf ein Schiff konzentriert und das angreift, dann lässt eienn das andere irgendwie "in Ruhe". Dann nurnoch aufpassen, dass man nicht zu oft ne Breitseite kassiert und eben dem Rammen immer schön ausweichen.


Das Spiel zeigt mir jetzt ~40 Stunden Spielzeit an, das ist ja aber nur das was man dann für das gewertete gebraucht hat, oder? Weil sonst kommen mir 40h recht wenig vor für das was ich alles gespielt habe.

Wobei ich finde, dass für die 100% auch die Ereignisse aus den Missionen im hier und jetzt übernommen werden würden, sprich das HAcken udn einsammeln der Notizen.
Mir feheln noch 15 Abstergo-herausforderungen, da hab ich aber kein Bock mehr drauf und noch 2-3 Scherter/ Pistolen, die man aber nur iwi über Events bekommt. 

Klasse Spiel!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (6. Dezember 2013)

Bin gerade am Runterladen, etwa die hälfte soll noch eine halbe Stunde dauern. 

Spielt sich das Spiel denn besser per Tastatur/Maus oder sollte ich lieber mit Controller (Dualshock 3@Xbox Controller) spielen?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2013)

Muss auch noch 2 Schiffe machen. Werd jetzt aber nicht mehr spielen, hab auch nur 70% Sync.
Werde warten bis der Physx patch da ist.
Und ja, hab die digital deluxe


----------



## Snipa (7. Dezember 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Runterladen, etwa die hälfte soll noch eine halbe Stunde dauern.
> 
> Spielt sich das Spiel denn besser per Tastatur/Maus oder sollte ich lieber mit Controller (Dualshock 3@Xbox Controller) spielen?


 
also ich muss sagen, dass es sich mit controller wesentlich angenehmer spielt, als mit der tasta

aber just my 2 cents


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2013)

Hab den Kill übrigens mit Shadow Play aufgenommen und mal hochgeladen:
AC IV Black Flag - Killing Move at the End - YouTube

Einfach ab 2:00 schauen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2013)

Joa den hab ich schon öfters abgezogen. Fand ich eigentlich ganz nett ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

So, ich habe es dann auch mal durch. Das Game hat mir zweieinhalb Wochen besten Spielspaß beschert. Das Piratensetting ist prima umgesetzt worden. Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte gab es dennoch. Zum Beispiel die zu automatisierte Steuerung. Aber ansonsten fand ich AC IV rundum gelungen.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich so langsam genug habe, vom Bötchen fahren in Assassin's Creed. Es wäre schön, wenn man beim nächsten Teil wieder etwas mehr zum "klassischen" AC zurückkehrt. So was, wie London mit Haythem fände ich zum Beispiel nicht schlecht.

Jetzt werde ich mir noch den DLC vornehmen!


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2013)

Das ist kein Boot, das ist ein Schiff. Du kleines Mädchen


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ups, stimmt. Ich fange schon an wie die kleine Tochter.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2013)

Haste denn 100% Synchro voll gemacht?


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Nein, nur 85%. Die Tauchmissionen waren mir zu nervig. Die habe ich ausgelassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Dezember 2013)

Grade die fand ich ziemlich einfach :o
Braucht man ja auch für die meisten Elite Pläne.


----------



## Hyco (7. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Grade die fand ich ziemlich einfach :o
> Braucht man ja auch für die meisten Elite Pläne.


 
Die Haie nerven mich immer total.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Genau. Die Haie und die anderen Viecher, die im Seegras auf einen warten. Da stand ich immer kurz vor einem Herzinfarkt, wenn die mich angefallen haben


----------



## FkAh (7. Dezember 2013)

Die anderen Viecher sind Muränen, die hört man aber auch vorher, musste mal drauf achten. Wenn man sei hört, sieht man sie und weicht einfach aus.
Bei den Haien sieht man die ja eh und kann da uhc entsprechend ausweichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ok. Aber nervig finde ich die Taucherei trotzdem


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2013)

Jap deswegen tauche ich auch nur solange bis ich den Plan habe. Meistens sind die Pläne in der Kiste die etwas abseits steht


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2013)

Guter Tip  Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Dezember 2013)

Was hat den Ubisoft mit Uplay gemacht, aktuell ist es grad so richtig *******.

Damals bei Far Cry 3, Blood Dragon... funktionierte es bestens ohne irgend ein Problem. 

Jetzt hat sich Uplay während des Spiel rausgeworfen (quasi ausgeloggt aus dem Uplay Acc.), ich konnte ganz normal weiter spielen. Dann kam ich an eine Stelle wo irgendwann mit meiner Flotte war, wenn ich die Karte angeklickt habe gabs immer den Fehler keine Verbindung zu den Uplay Servern (Wofür Bitte? ). Hab also das Spiel beendet und wieder gestartet. 

Allerdings kam ich dann eine Stelle die ich vor ca. 4h! hatte, dieses scheiß Uplay hat einfach meinen Spielstand gelöscht und einen aus der nicht funktionierenden Cloud genommen, er hat beim beenden gespeichert. 

Außerdem funktioniert das mit den "Uplay Actions" nicht, mindestens den 1. "Helden werden nicht geboren" hätte ich kriegen müssen. Dafür muss ich Sequenz 1 beenden , habe sogar den Erfolg Sequenz 1&2 beendet. 


Nervt mich total das der einfach meinen Spielstand mit meinen alten überschrieben hat. Jetzt darf ich nochmal ca. 4h alles wiederholen


----------



## Aradisa (8. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So, ich habe es dann auch mal durch. Das Game hat mir zweieinhalb Wochen besten Spielspaß beschert. Das Piratensetting ist prima umgesetzt worden. Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte gab es dennoch. Zum Beispiel die zu automatisierte Steuerung. Aber ansonsten fand ich AC IV rundum gelungen.
> 
> Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich so langsam genug habe, vom Bötchen fahren in Assassin's Creed. Es wäre schön, wenn man beim nächsten Teil wieder etwas mehr zum "klassischen" AC zurückkehrt. So was, wie London mit Haythem fände ich zum Beispiel nicht schlecht.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich mir noch den DLC vornehmen!



Nur zweieinhalb Wochen  ,dann scheinst du ja alles im Turbomodus erledigt zu haben,und hast vermutlich abseits der Hauptstory nicht viel erlebt.
Dabei gibt es doch so viel mehr.Ich bin bei ca.70 Spielstunden =2Wochen=ca.5 Stunden am Tag und bin in der Hauptstory bei 41% da wo man die Taucherglocke bekommt,und habe bis jetzt vielleicht 25% der Inseln erforscht.
Wenn man z.b.einen Bekanntheitsgrad von Stufe 4 hat,tauchen ca.alle 10 Minuten Piratenjäger auf,mit den man auch erstmal fertigwerden muß,und das Game erstmal ordentlich in die Länge ziehen.
Oder man schaut sich einfach mal ein paar Seeschlachten der KI an,ich habe schon Seeeschlachten mit 10 Schiffen gesehen,man muß sich natürlich darauf einlassen und einfach mal zuschauen.
Ich finde das Piraten und Karibiksetting richtig gut 
Aber jetzt muß ich wieder die Segel setzen,die Karibik wartet.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Dezember 2013)

Also das mit Stufe 4 hab ich auch ne Weile gemacht, aber sobald man zu weit südlich unterwegs war hatte man kaum noch ne Chance.
Ist aber ne schöne Möglichkeit sich gute Schiffe mit viel Platz für die Flotte klar zu machen. Aber rumzergen wollte ich dann auch nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2013)

Mir gefällts bisher auch ganz gut. Hab ca 15h gezockt (Story ~30%).
Hab vorhin eine Attentatsmission angenommen, bei der ich mich mit 5 gegnerischen Schiffen (alle auf einem Haufen) anlegen muss. Habe kläglich versagt. Werde mich der Mission wohl erst später nochmal widmen.

Es gibt wirklich sehr viel zu entdecken. Ob mich das aber die ganze Zeit bei Stange halten wird muss sich zeigen.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Nur zweieinhalb Wochen  ,dann scheinst du ja alles im Turbomodus erledigt zu haben,und hast vermutlich abseits der Hauptstory nicht viel erlebt.


 
Wie kommst du darauf? Ich habe alle Hauptschauplätze zu 100% erledigt, die Nebenschauplätze bis auf ein paar Tauchmissionen, habe aber alle Orte der Map besucht, und bei allen, außer denen Unterwasser, alle Kisten, Animus Fragmente usw. eingesammelt, alle Aussichtspunkte synchronisiert. Ich habe alle Maya Stelen und das Maya Outfit. Ich habe alle Missionen der Templerjagd erledigt und dementsprechend das Templer Outfit. Ich habe alle Attentats- und Marineaufträge erledigt. Alle Lagerhäuser habe ich mindestens einmal "silent" ausgeraubt. Last but not least habe ich alle Seefestungen erobert. Und da ich gestern noch ein wenig weitergespielt habe, um noch ein paar fehlende Sachen zu machen, bin ich mittlerweile bei 89%. Das schafft man nicht, wenn man nur die Hauptmissionen spielt.
Ich werde jetzt noch schauen, dass ich die restlichen Elitpläne finde (weswegen ich die blöden Tauchgänge machen muss), um mein Schiff maximal aufzurüsten und die Spezialschiffe zu erobern, und dann habe ich über 90% absolviert. Das reicht mir dann vollkommen.


EDIT:

Gerade nachgeschaut: Spielzeit 40 Stunden 56 Minuten.


----------



## Ion (8. Dezember 2013)

Wo siehst du bitte deine Spielzeit?


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2013)

Unter Statistik.


----------



## FkAh (9. Dezember 2013)

Aradisa schrieb:


> ...


ich hab auch ungefähr 40h Spielzeit und wirklich alles gemacht, was ging. Sowohl im Animus als auch außerhalb. 

Versteh die Frage nicht als Angriff, aber was machst du denn die ganze Zeit? Ich mein ich hab mir auch mal nen KI Kampf angeguckt oder einfach ausem Busch immer wieder Berserkerpfeile auf die Gegner geschossen und mir nen Ast abgefreut, wie sie sich gegenseitig niedermetzeln, aber das mach ich nun auch nicht 10h am Stück. 

Gut Bekanntheitsgrad Stufe 4 hatte ich nie, weil es ja nicht "sinnvoll" für das Weiterkommen ist. Stufe 1 bin ich noch rumgeschippert aber alles drüber, hab ich entwder mti Schiffen gesenkt oder grade 200R bezahlt.


----------



## Ralf345 (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich die Hauptmissionen alle fertig habe, kann ich danach noch alle Nebenmissionen beenden oder ist das Spiel beendet?


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, du kannst dann die Nebenmissionen usw. noch weiterspielen.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich blick das mit dem Mörser nicht. Hatte am WE eine Mission, bei der ich ein Fort einnehmen sollte.
Da wurde mir gesagt ich solle die Geschütztürme mit Mörser bekämpfen.
Muss man die Mörser erst kaufen?

Hab die Geschütze dann ganz normal mit den seitlichen Kanonen zerstört.


----------



## Ion (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte den Mörser schon lange vorher. Aber ja, musst den natürlich erstmal kaufen, ist optional 
Stufe 1 ist ja günstig, erst die Upgrades kosten richtig Asche (wegen der zusätzlichen Metalle)


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2013)

Auf jeden Fall richtet der Mörser ordentlich Schaden an


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok dann muss ich mal beim Händler meines Vertrauen schauen. Ich wüsste zumindest nicht das ich einen Mörser habe. Zumindest wird mir oben rechts kein Button angezeigt bei dem ich mit einem (oder mehreren) Mörser schießen könnte.

Das Jagen geht mir jetzt schon auf den Senkel. War Anfangs zwar ganz spaßig, aber stumpft doch sehr schnell ab (ähnlich wie bei FC3). Werd mir künftig die Tier-Materialien einfach kaufen.
Bis auf die Haijagd mit Harpune. Das hat noch Style.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das Jagen geht mir auch auf den Geist. Das habe ich mir weitestgehend gespart.


----------



## Robonator (9. Dezember 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ok dann muss ich mal beim Händler meines Vertrauen schauen. Ich wüsste zumindest nicht das ich einen Mörser habe. Zumindest wird mir oben rechts kein Button angezeigt bei dem ich mit einem (oder mehreren) Mörser schießen könnte.
> 
> Das Jagen geht mir jetzt schon auf den Senkel. War Anfangs zwar ganz spaßig, aber stumpft doch sehr schnell ab (ähnlich wie bei FC3). Werd mir künftig die Tier-Materialien einfach kaufen.
> Bis auf die Haijagd mit Harpune. Das hat noch Style.


 
Später hat man eh so viel Geld das man gar nicht weiß wohin damit. Ein paar Kriegsschiffe hochjagen und schon hat man wieder 10-20k ^^


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab´s am WE auch mal angespielt.  

Das Spiel macht mir bis jetzt viel Spaß! Wirklich weit bin ich noch nicht. ^^
Hab gerade die spanische Galeone aus der Bucht gestohlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2013)

Hat zufälligerweise mal irgendjemand etwas darüber gehört oder gelesen, ob der Aveline DLC noch mit neuen Teilen weitergeführt wird?
Denn er endet doch sehr abrupt. Wenn noch neue Teile kommen, ok, aber in der jetzigen Form ist er ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe den Aveline DLC letzte Woche einmal gespielt und auf mich machen die drei Sequenzen den Eindruck, dass Ubi damit ein wenig für die kommenden DLCs anfüttert wollte.
Der Trailer des ersten DLCs jetzt im Dezember dreht sich zumindest auch um das Thema.


----------



## Cook2211 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das kann natürlich sein. Also mal abwarten, was da noch so kommt.
Ich war nur etwas enttäuscht, als ich dachte, dass der DLC nach der Rettung erst richtig los geht, aber schwupp war ich wieder im Hauptmenü


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sobald du die Flotte hast, musst du mal ein paar von uns zu uplay hinzufügen, wegen gegenseitig unterstützen und so


 Bis jetzt hab ich nur meinen eigenen Kahn. Ich sag bescheid, wenn´s soweit ist.


----------



## FkAh (9. Dezember 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hab ich nur meinen eigenen Kahn. Ich sag bescheid, wenn´s soweit ist.


 
Solltest natürlich nicht zu lange warten sonst spielt keiner mehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Dezember 2013)

Heute scheint wohl der erste größere Patch erschienen zu sein. Bei mir wurde eben ein 700MB großes Update installiert.


----------



## Ralf345 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich musste mehr als 1 GB runterladen. Wenn die changelog stimmt, sehen die Änderungen für die runtergeladene Größe klein aus. Es stehen mehrere angekündigte Verbesserungen noch aus. Verbesserte Performance für god rays und weiche Schatten sowie das APEX Turbulence System. Hoffentlich wird das noch dieses Jahr was.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Dezember 2013)

Klingt super mit dem update^^

Also ich bin jetzt auch schon einwenig weiter gekommen, lass mich aber auch wirklich zeit ich sprenge die Schiffe in die Luft die mir den Weg kreuzen und bin momentan eher am erledigen der Inseln usw.
Das tauchen macht mir momentan auch Mühe... Hasse die Haie... aber kommt sicher noch... 

Habe den Season Pass gemacht und alle andere DLC's dazu gekauft. Mit dem Season Pass sollten doch noch paar Missionen sein mit dem Stv. auf dem Schiff(weiss den Namen nicht mehr) aber wo kann ich die Missionen starten? Finde im Hauptmenu nur die Libertine Story... Die muss ich auch noch durchzocken


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Dezember 2013)

Der große Single-Player DLC "Freedom Cry" ist noch nicht erschienen.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Dezember 2013)

DAs würde es allerdings erklären wieso ich es nicht finden kann


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Dezember 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Heute scheint wohl der erste größere Patch erschienen zu sein. Bei mir wurde eben ein 700MB großes Update installiert.


 
Hoffe Kenways Flotte funktioniert nun, bekam immer den Error das die Ubisoft Server nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Dezember 2013)

mhm bei mir gings immer eigentlich... Habe seit gestern der 1080p gewechselt, und tatsächlich scheinen die Verhältnisse schöner zu sein auch wenn nicht mehr so scharf...

Hab aber gestern paar Kriegsschiffe versenkt muahahaha. Die Godrays stechen jetzt viel mehr raus wie es mir vorkommt... Kann das sein? Finde es mühsam das man bei uplay nicht gleich sieht was der neue update alles gutes mit sich bringt-.-


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2013)

Kann man eigentlich bei Uplay (PC) Trophäen ergattern?


----------



## Snipa (12. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich bei Uplay (PC) Trophäen ergattern?


 
kommt darauf an, was du als trophähen definierst. es gibt achievements, genau wie in steam.
allerdings hat uplay auch noch etwas (mM nach) sehr cooles, die sog. actions und rewards. actions sind quasi nichts anderes als achievements, über die du punkte freischaltest (10,20,30,40). mit diesen punkten kannst du dir rewards kaufen, die dir spezielle gegenstände für das game freischalten. (für 10 bekommst du zb. bei den meisten games wallpaper. bei ac4 kannst du noch skins für den mp, ne neue montur, neue schwerter und optische gegenstände für die jackdaw freischalten)


----------



## Zeus18 (12. Dezember 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> kommt darauf an, was du als trophähen definierst. es gibt achievements, genau wie in steam.
> allerdings hat uplay auch noch etwas (mM nach) sehr cooles, die sog. actions und rewards. actions sind quasi nichts anderes als achievements, über die du punkte freischaltest (10,20,30,40). mit diesen punkten kannst du dir rewards kaufen, die dir spezielle gegenstände für das game freischalten. (für 10 bekommst du zb. bei den meisten games wallpaper. bei ac4 kannst du noch skins für den mp, ne neue montur, neue schwerter und optische gegenstände für die jackdaw freischalten)


 
Ahh achso alles klar ok. Danke.


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab alle legendären Schiffe geplättet 
Bin dennoch erst bei 75% Synchro


----------



## Robonator (13. Dezember 2013)

Boaah ich muss auch mal weiterzocken  Der ganze Bereich unten links ist noch nicht erkundet und Story ist auch noch bei Kapitel 8 oder so


----------



## FkAh (13. Dezember 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> kommt darauf an, was du als trophähen definierst. es gibt achievements, genau wie in steam.
> allerdings hat uplay auch noch etwas (mM nach) sehr cooles, die sog. actions und rewards. actions sind quasi nichts anderes als achievements, über die du punkte freischaltest (10,20,30,40). mit diesen punkten kannst du dir rewards kaufen, die dir spezielle gegenstände für das game freischalten. (für 10 bekommst du zb. bei den meisten games wallpaper. bei ac4 kannst du noch skins für den mp, ne neue montur, neue schwerter und optische gegenstände für die jackdaw freischalten)


 
Was ich aber doof finde ist, dass man bei den Actions bei AC immer zum Multiplayer gewzungen wird. Die 40 Puntke ist ja irgendwie alles im MP zu machen, würde da eine für 100% Synchro deutlich besser finden.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hole ich mir direkt im Neujahr.


----------



## -angeldust- (15. Dezember 2013)

FkAh schrieb:


> Was ich aber doof finde ist, dass man bei den Actions bei AC immer zum Multiplayer gewzungen wird. Die 40 Puntke ist ja irgendwie alles im MP zu machen, würde da eine für 100% Synchro deutlich besser finden.



war bei den vorgaenger teilen auch so.
die 40 punkte hatten immer mit dem multi zu tun. aber egal. hab noch so viele punkte uebrig durch andere spiele. und punkte loese ich eh nur bei ac ein...


----------



## Scalon (15. Dezember 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Hole ich mir direkt im Neujahr.


 An Neujahr haben alle Geschäfte geschlossen 

Ein kleines Fail-/Bug-Video von Machinima will ich euch nicht vorenthalten, sind einige lustige Sachen dabei:
Space Ships, Suicide Guards - Assassins Creed 4 Bloopers - YouTube


----------



## Zeus18 (15. Dezember 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> An Neujahr haben alle Geschäfte geschlossen
> 
> Ein kleines Fail-/Bug-Video von Machinima will ich euch nicht vorenthalten, sind einige lustige Sachen dabei:
> Space Ships, Suicide Guards - Assassins Creed 4 Bloopers - YouTube


 
Witzig witzig ich meinte eigentlich den Januar!


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2013)

Ist meiner Meinung nach das mit Abstand beste Assassins Creed bis jetzt! Habe nach 36 Stunden erst 60& Synchro und es gibt noch eine Menge zu tun.

Ubisoft hat es echt drauf in letzter Zeit, erst der Hit mit Far Cry 3, jetzt Assassins Creed 4 und mit Watch Dogs und The Division hat man auch noch große Knaller im Hut.

Einzig Assassins Creed 3 hat mich etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Ion (17. Dezember 2013)

Leider ist das Spiel ein wenig anspruchslos. Ich habe wenig Lust, zu all den kleinen Inseln zu fahren um alle Schatztruhen zu finden. Spaß macht es, es ähnelt aber zu sehr FC3 und dessen Vorposten die man einnehmen konnte. Danach passiert nämlich so gut wie nichts mehr in diesen Gebieten.

Was mich auch stört:
Direkt zum Start, in der 2. Spielstunde(!) konnte ich mir das beste Schwert und die beste Pistole kaufen - seitdem habe ich nirgends was besseres gefunden.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel ein wenig anspruchslos. Ich habe wenig Lust, zu all den kleinen Inseln zu fahren um alle Schatztruhen zu finden. Spaß macht es, es ähnelt aber zu sehr FC3 und dessen Vorposten die man einnehmen konnte. Danach passiert nämlich so gut wie nichts mehr in diesen Gebieten.
> 
> Was mich auch stört:
> Direkt zum Start, in der 2. Spielstunde(!) konnte ich mir das beste Schwert und die beste Pistole kaufen - seitdem habe ich nirgends was besseres gefunden.


 
Hallo,
ja, die Schwerter und Pistolen sind schon etwas nutzlos, rein theoretisch kann man auch ohne Waffen spielen, da man meistens eh kontert.
Aber das Spiel ist sowieso eher auf Stealth ausgelegt, da will man lieber schleichen und töten (gerade die Berserker- und Schlafpfeile machen da immens Spaß!).


----------



## Snipa (17. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel ein wenig anspruchslos. Ich habe wenig Lust, zu all den kleinen Inseln zu fahren um alle Schatztruhen zu finden. Spaß macht es, es ähnelt aber zu sehr FC3 und dessen Vorposten die man einnehmen konnte. Danach passiert nämlich so gut wie nichts mehr in diesen Gebieten.
> 
> Was mich auch stört:
> Direkt zum Start, in der 2. Spielstunde(!) konnte ich mir das beste Schwert und die beste Pistole kaufen - seitdem habe ich nirgends was besseres gefunden.


 
sry, jetzt muss ich mal kurz klugscheißen 
das system mit den vorposten hat ubi von den vorherigen ac-teilen übernommen. bereits im ersten assassins creed musste man aussichtspunkte synchronisieren, um die karte aufzudecken. später (ich glaube in ac2) konnte man dann bestimmte gebiete erobern, in dem man ein lager (turm, etc.) von templern befreit hat. fc3 hat das prinzip einfach nur übernommen


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Leider ist das Spiel ein wenig anspruchslos. Ich habe wenig Lust, zu all den kleinen Inseln zu fahren um alle Schatztruhen zu finden. Spaß macht es, es ähnelt aber zu sehr FC3 und dessen Vorposten die man einnehmen konnte. Danach passiert nämlich so gut wie nichts mehr in diesen Gebieten.
> 
> Was mich auch stört:
> Direkt zum Start, in der 2. Spielstunde(!) konnte ich mir das beste Schwert und die beste Pistole kaufen - seitdem habe ich nirgends was besseres gefunden.


 Das ist jetzt aber wirklich jammern auf hohen Niveau. Die Türme/Aussichtspunkte gehören zu Assassins Creed wie der Knödel zum Schweinebraten. Ich finde man hat bei Black Flag gut was zu tun! Die Welt ist riesig und frei erkundbar. Was will man denn noch mehr? Seeschlachten, Schleichmissionen, Mordmissionen, Flotte, Multiplayer, Schatzjagd, Schmugglerhöhlen, dynamisches Wetter, Atmosphäre usw usw usw... Ich finde das es Ubisoft entgegen aller Zweifel(er) wirklich super gelungen ist die Welt zu füllen und das Spiel auch abwechslungsreich zu gestalten.  
Was mich iwie verwundert, ist das es auf meiner alten HD5870 ohne Probleme @ Max läuft.


----------



## Scalon (17. Dezember 2013)

also so wie ich Ion verstanden habe, ist es eher Kritik in Richtung des Grundgameplays, dass es nicht schafft ihn zu motivieren die Kisten (oder was man hier auch immer sammeln mögen kann) zu finden. Im dritten Teil konnte man dort wenigstens Pläne für Erfindungen und Spezialgegenstände finden die u.U. das Kämpfen erleichtert haben, oder Federn für die Indianer Montur. Somit würde ich deinem "Meckern auf hohem Niveau" nicht zustimmen und ich denke Ion auch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> also so wie ich Ion verstanden habe, ist es eher Kritik in Richtung des Grundgameplays, dass es nicht schafft ihn zu motivieren die Kisten (oder was man hier auch immer sammeln mögen kann) zu finden. Im dritten Teil konnte man dort wenigstens Pläne für Erfindungen und Spezialgegenstände finden die u.U. das Kämpfen erleichtert haben, oder Federn für die Indianer Montur. Somit würde ich deinem "Meckern auf hohem Niveau" nicht zustimmen und ich denke Ion auch nicht.


 Das Grundgameplay? Das ist ein Assassins Creed! Was soll man denn da noch groß ändern?! Auch bei Black Flag kann man Schätze finden, Monturen freischalten und viele Dinge sammeln. Dann gibt es noch die Maya-Steine, Elite Pläne, Animus Fragmente, Schatzkarten und die Flaschenpost-Briefe.

Mehr Inhalt bietet kein Assassins Creed meiner Meinung nach. Nur Skyrim ist noch umfangreicher.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Dezember 2013)

Mir fehlen noch 5% Sync. Dazu muss ich nur noch alle Missionen auf 100% machen, den Rest hab ich alles schon zusammengesammelt.
Wenn ich mich nur dazu aufraffen könnte. 

Du musst doch jetzt genauso alle Assa/Marinen Missionen machen um das beste Schwert/die beste Pistole zu bekommen. Templerschlüssel für nen Templerrüssi, Maya Steine für ne May Rüssi(Kugelsicher!, sehr imba).
Natürlich kannst du auch Schätze ausgraben gehen und findest auch diesmal Pläne um dein Schiff upzugraden. Mach doch mal die 4 Kriegsschiffe, dann bekommst du noch nen Upgrade 
Ich finde in dem Punkt steht der Teil den anderen in nichts nach. Nur schade ist, das man nicht so viel auf der eigenen Insel upgraden kann.


----------



## Beam39 (17. Dezember 2013)

Heyho Jungs,

hab mir jetzt auch Black Flag geholt. Konnte es zwar nur kurz anspielen bis jetzt aber ich bin von der Steuerung auf jedenfall angetan, eine deutliche Verbesserung.

Ich hab jetzt aber ne Frage. Bei jedem spielstart "installiert" Uplay immer DirectX und son Kram, das heißt bis das Spiel startet vergehen Jahre, ist das nen bekanntes Problem oder woran liegt das??


----------



## cherry_coke (18. Dezember 2013)

Ansich ist das Spiel super, aber ich habe trotz Updates + neusten Nvidia-Treiber nur 30Fps (beim Klettern und im Menü 60Fps). Auch wenn ich die Settings runter schraube wird es nicht wirklich mehr.

Ich nutze zwar Vsync (+ Tripple Buffering, D3D Override usw. ausgetestet), aber selbst wenn ich Vsync aus habe komme ich nicht höher. Bei anderen Spielen bekomme ich ja auch locker mehr Fps.

Bei Skyrim (+Mods) oder Grid 3 habe beispielsweise 60+ Fps (selbst mit Downsampling).

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Mit 30Fps spielen zu müssen ist echt eine Zumutung wenn man besseres gewönt ist. :|


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Welche Graka haste denn?
Bei mir siehts mit der GTx 770 ähnlich aus. Finde aber man kann damit spielen.


----------



## cherry_coke (18. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Welche Graka haste denn?
> Bei mir siehts mit der GTx 770 ähnlich aus. Finde aber man kann damit spielen.


 
Habe auch eine GTX 770 mit 4GB GPU. Klar ist es spielbar, aber wenn die Framerate auf 60Fps geht (zB. Beim klettern) und man direkt sieht, wie schön flüssig das gesamte Spiel aussehen könnte ...dann ist das schon ärgerlich.

Habe gerade nochmal etwas gesucht und einen Fix für das Problem gefunden. Werde ich morgen aber erst ausprobieren:



> The only fix I found to work and give me constant 60fps with almost maxed out settings, Is to enable Adaptive Vsync in Nvidia Control Panel (Only GTX 6 series or later support adaptive vsync) Then I launch D3Doverrider and add AC4SP.exe to the game list and enable Triple Buffering but leave vsync off, then leave vsync off in game. Im getting amazing FPS with no tearing now and the game looks incredible with textures, shadows, and reflections on "Very high"
> 
> Again this fix worked for me, I used to get drops down to 30 but now I stay at 60 even in high action scenarios and in the middle of the larger cities, it stays flawless. but again this will only work if your card supports adaptive vsync


----------



## Painkiller (18. Dezember 2013)

> Ich hab jetzt aber ne Frage. Bei jedem spielstart "installiert" Uplay  immer DirectX und son Kram, das heißt bis das Spiel startet vergehen  Jahre, ist das nen bekanntes Problem oder woran liegt das??


Bei jedem Spielstart? Das ist komisch. Denn eigentlich patcht Uplay doch nur das Spiel dachte ich. Und DirectX wird beim ersten installieren von Assassins Creed gleich mit installiert. Ich hab mich mal im Ubi-Forum umgeschaut, aber da hab ich leider nichts entdeckt. Technik Labor / Fehlerberichte | Forums

Hast du mal versucht, das DirectX manuell zu installieren? -> DirectX - Download - CHIP
Und lass dein Windows Update mal nach neuen Updates suchen. Manchmal hängt es auch daran.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Dezember 2013)

Oh man, wenn bei einem Kriegschiff mit viel Rauch und tote rum liegen habe, dann sinnken die fps schnell mal im tiiiiiefen 20er Bereich... Das sollte nun wirklich nicht sein imho...


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Mann oh Mann. Mit den schönen neuen PhysX Partikel Effekten (die ich bisher noch nicht erkannt habe  ), ist das Game erst recht ein Mega-Performance-Killer

Da reichen nicht mal mehr 2 GTX 780 Ti für konstante 60 Fps 


EDIT:

Ich habe die PhysX Effekte erwischt.

Es qualmt jetzt an jeder Ecke und der Qualm wirft auch noch Schatten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Dezember 2013)

wann ist denn der update raus gekommen, hatte den noch letzte woche und diese Woche hab ich noch nid gespielt, vermutlich erst heute Abend^^


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Wo schalte ich denn Physx ein?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> wann ist denn der update raus gekommen, hatte den noch letzte woche und diese Woche hab ich noch nid gespielt, vermutlich erst heute Abend^^


 
Heute.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo schalte ich denn Physx ein?



Im Grafikmenü ganz unten (sofern du das Update von heute geladen hast).


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Und wie schalt ich das Update an? Der macht das doch automatisch.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Dezember 2013)

Oh man... Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du denn?

Sorry ich will auf Ultra und mit PhysX spielen können... aber wenn der Rauch auf dem Schiff mir jetzt schon 20fps beschert... was muss ich dann nehmen-.- das mach mich wahnsinnig....
Hab extra aufgerüstet um vollgas geben zu können, und genau das wollte ich dabei verhindern....


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und wie schalt ich das Update an? Der macht das doch automatisch.



Also bei mir wurde über Steam ein ~600MB großes Update geladen und dann war der Menüpunkt in den Grafikeinstellungen da.



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Oh man... Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Sorry ich will auf Ultra und mit PhysX spielen können... aber wenn der Rauch auf dem Schiff mir jetzt schon 20fps beschert... was muss ich dann nehmen-.- das mach mich wahnsinnig....
> Hab extra aufgerüstet um vollgas geben zu können, und genau das wollte ich dabei verhindern....



Ich habe "nur" einen Full-HD Monitor, hatte aber AC4 mit Downsampling 2880x1620 +2xMSAA  gespielt und das lief flüssig bei 60 Fps. Jetzt läuft es in Full-HD mit 4xTXAA und PhysX hoch mit ~50 Fps, aber mit Drops auf bis zu 30 Fps (in den Städten). Echt Mist.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Achso über Steam.
Naja ich hab direkt per uplay, da von der Nvidia Aktion.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ach so. Ist aber schon ungewöhnlich, dass der Patch über Steam scheinbar eher geladen werden kann, als über Uplay.


----------



## Trolli91 (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habs auch über UPlay und habe gerade ein sehr großes Update (zwischen 1,5 GB und 2 GB) reingewürgt bekommen  Wird wohl das sein, aber wer weiß warum es so viel ist? (man muss noch sagen: Ich hab AC4 tatsächlich schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr gestartet o.O )



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Was mich iwie verwundert, ist das es auf meiner alten HD5870 ohne Probleme @ Max läuft.


Wie auch immer du es machst, du machst es richtig 

edit: Die physx Partikel haben meine FPS Zahl halbiert o.O


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> aber wer weiß warum es so viel ist? (man muss noch sagen: Ich hab AC4 tatsächlich schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr gestartet o.O


 
Das mit der Patchgröße kommt hin. Vor kurzem wurde schon mal ein größeres Update veröffentlicht.



> Die physx Partikel haben meine FPS Zahl halbiert o.O



Allerdings


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir kommts imernoch nichts.
Halbierte Fps?
Ein Bild alle 2 sekunden oder wie?


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Dezember 2013)

Quasi Daumenkino.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich habs immernoch net. Hab mir aber eben erstmal den Season pass für 13€ geholt


----------



## Beam39 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bräucht mal wieder Abhilfe.. 

Das Spiel stürzt jetzt in der Mission "el arca del maestro " jedesmal ab, entweder unmittelbar bevor der Sturm eintritt oder danach. Hat jemand nen Tip?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2013)

@ Cook

Die Schatten vom Rauch wirken iwie extrem dunkel.  Mordor-Style^^



> Wie auch immer du es machst, du machst es richtig


Frag mich nicht, ich kapier es auch nicht! Ist eine Asus Matrix HD5870 2GB + AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 3,2 Ghz
Im direkten Vergleich skaliert Black Flag um Längen besser als Assassins Creed III. 
Bei AC III war damals der FPS-Drop extrem als man das erste mal mit Haytham in eine Stadt kam.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Dezember 2013)

Also hatte dasselbe Problem, ich hatte ein OC Prozessor. Hab den OC rausgenommen, und dann liefs durch...
Ist halt nid ganz stabil, da das Spiel den 1. Kern zu 100% auslastet, stürzte bei mir das Spiel auch ab, oder der ganze PC^^

Das Update ist bei mir über Uplay auch noch nicht raus-.-


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Oh man dieses Physx-Update ist ja mal der letzte scheiss ^^ 
Pistolen produzieren mehr Rauch als ne Rauchbombe und dazu sinken die FPS noch extremer. Nichtmal im Nvidia-Video dazu lief es flüssig  
Dazu sieht man einfach gar nix mehr bei all dem Rauch den die Waffen machen


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Dezember 2013)

oh man... muss ich mir wirklich eine zweite GTx 780 holen?? nervt mich schon einwenig ehrlichgesagt-.-


----------



## Trolli91 (19. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch einfach darauf verzichten... AC4 ist mit Arma 3 das erste Game wo ich auf Details verzichten muss und ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht das Gefühl, dass mir da großartig was entgeht


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> oh man... muss ich mir wirklich eine zweite GTx 780 holen??



Das ist ja das blöde. Selbst ein SLI System bricht bei den Raucheffekten extrem ein.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Schatten vom Rauch wirken iwie extrem dunkel.  Mordor-Style



Ja, mir ist es auch etwas zu viel, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ubisoft hat wohl scheinbar Patch-Week. Gerade wird bei mir ein 2,8GB großes Update geladen.


EDIT:

Es war wohl der Freedom Cry DLC


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Dezember 2013)

nix von all dem bekommen


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2013)

Also bei mir ist Freedom Cry nach dem Update drin. Allerdings, etwas blöd zu finden, unter dem Aveline Menüpunkt.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Dezember 2013)

Das ist es ja.... Das Update ist bei mir gar nicht draussen immernoch 1.03...

Finds irgendwie bedenklich das Steam das Update raus bringt vor Uplay... Die Logik sagt mir es müsste höchstens umgekehrt sein?!


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Dezember 2013)

Immernoch kein patch und kein Freedom City. Laut Uplay Forum bin ich zumindest nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Dezember 2013)

Echt eigenartig.

Hier, nach dem ersten Spielen wird der DLC auch im Hauptmenü angezeigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich würde da mal den Ubi Support anschreiben.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Dezember 2013)

Na endlich ist es raus aber der Server überfordert .-.- wird aber sicher noch irgendwie klappen...


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mittlerweile DLC und Patch 

Physx unspielbar 
Dlc, mal gucken


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Dezember 2013)

unspielbar wegen dem aussehen oder Performance? spielst du es mit der 770 aus der signatur?


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Dezember 2013)

Ja mit dem System aus der Signatur.
Wegen der Performance, aber besonders geil siehts nun auch nicht aus.
Hätte mir eher irgendwas mit Rain oder Clothing gewünscht wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## Beam39 (20. Dezember 2013)

Also falls jemand noch mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen haben sollte: Ich hab des Rätsels Lösung gefunden.

Nachdem ich gestern das Spiel komplett deinstalliert und nochmal installiert hab konnt ichs ne Weile zocken bis es wieder einfach hängenblieb. Nach langem hin und hersuchen war es ein ziemlich simpler Fehler.

Wenn man in Uplay Black Flag auswählt kann man links neben dem "Singleplayer-Button" auf nen kleinen Pfeil rechts klicken. Dann einfach auf Dateien überprüfen klicken und dann kontrolliert der rum und installiert fehlenden Inhalt. Am Ende hab ich dann gesehen dass das Game komischerweise nur zu 99% runtergeladen war. Das wurde dann noch geladen, Spiel gestartet und siehe da, es funktioniert.

Lag also nicht wie so oft an übertakteten Komponenten.


----------



## schlumpi13 (21. Dezember 2013)

ich hab auch physx clothing schon entdeckt aber nur bei flagen


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Dezember 2013)

Kurze Frage. Ich habe bisher noch nie einen AC-Teil gespielt. Habe jetzt mal einen Test von Back Flag gesehen und fand es nicht schlecht.

Kann man Black Flag spielen, ohne die anderen Teile gespielt zu haben, oder hat man dann keinen Durchblick?


----------



## Snipa (22. Dezember 2013)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Ich habe bisher noch nie einen AC-Teil gespielt. Habe jetzt mal einen Test von Back Flag gesehen und fand es nicht schlecht.
> 
> Kann man Black Flag spielen, ohne die anderen Teile gespielt zu haben, oder hat man dann keinen Durchblick?


 
also für die story um edward kenway brauchst du keinen der vorherigen teile gespielt zu haben. die ist (fast) komplett losgelöst. für die rahmenhandlung (also die storyline in der gegenwart) ist etwas hintergrundwissen schon von vorteil. vieles wird zwar angerissen und rudimentär erklärt, aber so 100% durchblicken glaube ich wird dir schwer fallen. die rahmenhandlung ist aber auch mehr ein goodie für "serienfans".


----------



## inzpekta (22. Dezember 2013)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kurze Frage. Ich habe bisher noch nie einen AC-Teil gespielt. Habe jetzt mal einen Test von Back Flag gesehen und fand es nicht schlecht.
> 
> Kann man Black Flag spielen, ohne die anderen Teile gespielt zu haben, oder hat man dann keinen Durchblick?


 
Ich find die Rahmenhandlung schon sehr gelungen.
Und die nachfolgenden Teile habe ich auch gespielt um zu erfahren wie es damit weitergeht.
Aber es stimmt schon was mein Vorredner sagte. Die Kenway Story hat nicht sooo viel mit den anderen
Teilen zu tun. Es kann aber sicher nicht schaden sich mal kundig darüber zu machen.

Spätestens wenn du Black Flag durch hast, willst du die anderen auch spielen.
Und dann kannst du ja von vorne anfangen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Dezember 2013)

Snipa schrieb:


> also für die story um edward kenway brauchst du keinen der vorherigen teile gespielt zu haben. die ist (fast) komplett losgelöst. für die rahmenhandlung (also die storyline in der gegenwart) ist etwas hintergrundwissen schon von vorteil. vieles wird zwar angerissen und rudimentär erklärt, aber so 100% durchblicken glaube ich wird dir schwer fallen. die rahmenhandlung ist aber auch mehr ein goodie für "serienfans".



Sprich ich könnte es mir holen und trotzem meinen Spaß haben?


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. AC 4 ist sehr eigenständig.
Aber danach solltest du auch die alten Teile mal spielen. Es lohnt sich.
Speziell die Ezio Trilogie (AC II, Brotherhood, Revelations) fand ich persönlich spitze


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Dezember 2013)

Kann die Ezio Trilogie auch nur empfehlen im Anschluss


----------



## inzpekta (23. Dezember 2013)

Oder gar vorher...


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich sind 1-Brotherhood echt gut. Revelations konnte ich irgendwie nicht spielen. Hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht, genauso wie mir Teil 3 nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht hat. 
Es war zwar Anfangs ganz nett aber... joa. Der Zeitraum, in dem es gespielt hat, war aber auch nicht so ganz meins. 

Btw hab mich vorhin gewundert. PCGH sagte im Physx Test in dem Video auf dem Dach von Havana das sie mit der OC 780Ti ca 30 FPS haben.  Ich hab die selben mit meiner 680 

Ich lass Physx aber deaktiviert. Habe bei meinem Game nun auch sämtliches AA deaktiviert und dafür die Auflösung auf 1620p gekloppt. Das Game sieht so deutlich besser aus als mit TXAA oder gar CSAA. Mal davon abgesehen das ich mit Downsampling mehr FPS habe als mit MSAA 
Hab noch dazu mein Bios der 680 angepasst, hab da nun noch n paar Mhz reingekloppt die soweit auch gut laufen. Hat mir beim Test in Havana knapp 15 FPS im Durchschnitt dazu gebracht. Dazu max 76° bei 50% Lüftergeschwindigkeit finde ich soweit ganz okay.


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Dezember 2013)

Also hatte am Samstag die Möglichkeit die PhysX auf hoch zu testen.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich finde es genial. Kann die ganze Kritik er würde nicht gut aussehen nicht verstehen! Klar nervts wenn 3 Schiffe brennen und du keine Ahnung hast wo du mit deinem Schiff hinsteuerst, aber hey... Viel realistischer!. Was irgendwie verbuggt ist mit dem Update: Die Flaggen die man zerstören muss auf den Kriegsschiffen... die sind manchmal nicht da, oder im Mast integriert^^ Passiert manchmal das man auf dem falschen Mast klettert^^
Performance:  Ganz klar einwenig Leistungshungriger, finde es aber noch knapp akzeptabel. Ich sehe es so: Vor dem PhysX hatte ich konstante 30fps manchmal schoss es hoch auf 60 mit anschliessenden Drops auf 30fps. Ich vermute ich hätte immer etwa 45-50 gehabt aber Vsync hat gelockt. Jetzt mit PhysX habe ich einfach immer konstant 30fps die vermutlich viel näher auch die maximalwerte sind. 
Also keine nervigen Drops von 60 auf 30 fps mehr. Manchmal, und wirklich nur 1-2 mal passiert gabs Drops auf 25, die dann 1-2 Sek. das Spiel ungeniessbar machen, aber danach war alles wieder gut...

Und wenn man 2 kriegsschiffe gleichzeitig angreift und überall alles brennt und explodiert kann das halt auch mal so sein!

Alles in allem, finde ich es ganz okey


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

> Und wenn man 2 kriegsschiffe gleichzeitig angreift und überall alles brennt und explodiert kann das halt auch mal so sein!


Joa schon aber das ein Pistolenschuss mehr Rauch produziert als eine Rauchbombe finde ich nun echt übertrieben. Mal davon abgesehen das eine Rauchbombe mit Physx weniger Rauch produziert als ohne  
Und naja zu den 30 FPS: Mich nervt es schon ziemlich das ich dank Downsampling nur mit ca 40 FPS zocken kann, die 30 würd ich gar nicht aushalten 
Wie kommt es das du ohne Physx nur so wenig FPS hattest?


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Dezember 2013)

mhm weiss gar nicht, habe alles auf maximum, nur weiche Schatten auf niedrig und Txxa X4.... Eben ich vermute um die 40-50 würde ich hinkrriegen, aber vsynch limitiert ja auf 30 wenn es nicht konstante 60 hinbekommt. ICh befürchte es kommt drauf an, was für Pistolen benutzt werden. Ich habe eigentlich immernoch die die man am Anfang bekommt, und diese machen eigentlich nicht übertrieben viel rauch. Nach 2 Schüsse zumindest, möglich das 4 schnelle Schüsse da mal etwas viel auslösen, aber finde es passt. Dafür finde ich die Effekte auf dem SChiff viel cooler!


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja gut, auf die Effekte bei den Schiffen kann ich gut verzichten da selbst ohne Physx genug Rauch produziert wird damit ich quasi Blind bin und FPS im 20er Bereich habe 

Hatte mit meiner "kleinen" 680 bei 1920x1080, alles auf Max + 4xTXAA im Schnitt 50 FPS. Je nach Gebiet und Situation auch mal mehr oder weniger.


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Dezember 2013)

OKey... wie hast du die Vsync einstellungen, mit tripplebuffer usw? muss ich vielleicht wieder ausprobieren... bin nämlich schon arg enttäuscht...


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Vsynch verwende ich gar nicht da ich in AC4 sogut wie kein Tearing festellen kann ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Dezember 2013)

Machst du witze?? Hatte es am ANfang abgestellt in der Hoffnung das 50fps besser sind als die 30 und die Tearings haben bei mir fast Augenkrebs verursacht-.-
Musste es unbedingt wieder einschalten...
Aber wer weiss vielleicht 1.04 läuft das auch wieder besser... Ich versuchs wieder


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Nönö war schon mein ernst ^^ Ich zock eigentlich fast gar kein Spiel mit Vsynch einfach wegen dem Inputlag und weil ich gerne noch einen "FPS-Puffer" hätte damit die FPS nicht unbedingt unter 60 droppen können.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Dezember 2013)

Was ich in dem Zusammenhang bei AC 4 Mist finde, ist dass es maximal mit 60 Hz läuft. Wenn man sich einmal an 120/144Hz gewöhnt hat, dann möchte man auch nicht mehr ohne spielen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin Ich alleine, oder gibt es noch andere Leute hier die den Eindruck haben, dass die Reihe immer stärker gemolken wird?

Rumor: Two 'Assassin's Creed' games to release in 2014?


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja mit AC4 haben sie nach 2 Molkereiprodukten immerhin wieder was richtig gutes gebracht. Das die Marke von Ubisoft benutzt wird um Kohle reinzubringen ist ja schon klar. 
Zwei Spiele in einem Jahr würde ich nur gutheißen wenn diese von unterschiedlichen Studios entwickelt werden würden und diese Studios min. 3 Jahre Zeit haben.


----------



## juckzirpe (23. Dezember 2013)

hey, also das spiel ist super geil, allerdings ist mein pc abgestürzt und jetzt ist mein spielstand beschädigt!! 
könnte mir jemand einen spielstand schicken, ungefähr bei nassau? das wäre super nett!


----------



## Beam39 (26. Dezember 2013)

Wie komm ich eigentlich an die Ressourcen für die Flotte ran?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Dezember 2013)

Beam39 schrieb:


> Wie komm ich eigentlich an die Ressourcen für die Flotte ran?


 
Kämpf mit deinen Schiffen um das Routenrisiko zu senken.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja, habe bis jetzt alle Teile von AC durchgespielt. 
Aber ich muss sagen, die Schiffskämpfe und das ewige Aufrüsten des Schiffes regt mich total auf. 
AC3 war noch super, aber AC4 ist nicht mehr so typisch der Assassine aus den anderen Teilen. 
Bin sehr enttäuscht


----------



## inzpekta (26. Dezember 2013)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> ... aber AC4 ist nicht mehr so typisch der Assassine aus den anderen Teilen...



Ja, das stößt mir auch sauer auf, zumal sich Kenway ja den Assasinenstatus irgenwie ergaunert.
Da fehlt mir dann doch etwas mehr Story. Aber enttäuscht bin ich nicht. Ich find's trotzdem recht
gelungen.


----------



## [-SONIC-] (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hab da mal eine Frage. Habe von NVIDIA "AC4 -season pass" bekommen. Was ist das`? Ist das ein Update/DDL und brauch noch das normaler AC4 spiel dazu????

Habs nähmlich noch nicht aktiviert, weil ich das eh auf der PS 4 habe!


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2013)

Du brauchst natürlich das Hauptspiel dazu. Der Seasonpass gibt dir Zugriff auf alle DLC's die bis März erscheinen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Dezember 2013)

Du hast von Nvidia nen Season pass bekommen? Wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Hab ich meinen jetzt umsonst gekauft?


----------



## [-SONIC-] (28. Dezember 2013)

Achso ne. Hatte falsch geschaut. Im shop steht moechten sie auch.....kaufen.
Dachte das waehre das was ich bekomme 

Man bekommt von nvidia ac 4 blag flag special edition.

Kann man eigentlich den CODE weiterverkaufen oder kriegt der Käufer da irgendwelche Probleme oder so weil der nicht das direkt bekommen hat?
Habe AC4 schon auf der PS 4 

Wieso ist eigentlich das PC spiel von NVIDIA PEGI 18 und meine PS 4 version USK 16?
Dachte alle Reihen sind ab 16 oder ist AC 4 cut und uncut?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Dezember 2013)

So hab heute die Templer Rüstung bekommen.
Muss aber sagen das ich die optisch nicht sonderlich toll finde.
Sieht auch Null nach "Rüstung" aus, sondern einfach nach einem großen Mantel.

Was ich mich auch frage, wenn Spanier gegen Engländer auf See kämpfen, erleiden die Schaden, oder ist das nur nett zum zuschauen?


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So hab heute die Templer Rüstung bekommen.
> Muss aber sagen das ich die optisch nicht sonderlich toll finde.
> Sieht auch Null nach "Rüstung" aus, sondern einfach nach einem großen Mantel.
> 
> Was ich mich auch frage, wenn Spanier gegen Engländer auf See kämpfen, erleiden die Schaden, oder ist das nur nett zum zuschauen?


 
Die erleiden auch Schaden. Hab schon einige Kriegsschiffe versinken sehen bzw in den "Enterbarmodus" gehen gesehen


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich hab AC4 jetzt seit paar Tagen durch. Hab den kompletten Bürokram gemacht und erfolgreich alles zerkalibriert was ne Interface hatte 
Mal abgesehen davon das ich keine 100% hab, was zur Hölle mach ich jetzt nach der Story ?
Wenn ich noch mehr Jage hab ich Greenpeace an der Backe, alles Entdeckt und Erobert, Schiff hat 100%.
Bin bisschen enttäuscht, spiel erstmal Brotherhood weiter, bis einer ne gute Idee hat


----------



## Robonator (29. Dezember 2013)

Naja Multiplayer. Was bleibt dir sonst noch übrig? ^^ Oder halt die 100% vollmachen. Missionen wiederholen etc. 
Was hast du denn an Spielzeit?


----------



## The_Schroeder (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich mag den Multi von AC nicht 
Mhmm, dann staubt es wohl auf meiner Platte ein, nicht sooo schlimm, frage mich ja heute noch warum man Lucy *Spoilerschutz* musste. ^^
30Std


----------



## christian.pitt (30. Dezember 2013)

für alle die ac brotherhood bis zum ende schon gespielt haben:


Spoiler



weil lucy eine dreifachagentin war  
sie hat sich als templerin bei den assassinen eingeschleust, um die templer zu befallen

edit: ok, doch nicht so einfach: http://de.assassinscreed.wikia.com/wiki/Lucy_Stillman


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, selbst wenn ich bei AC1 anfange und alles in richtiger Reihenfolge zocke und mir Zusammenhänge notiere, verwirrt es mich trotzdem


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2013)

Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (30. Dezember 2013)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt.


 Das ist die beste Erklärung die ich dazu je bekommen habe 

Bin aber trotzdem gespannt was im nächsten AC passiert und wann zum Geier Ubisoft alles zusammenfügt oder wenigstens die Top10 der inzwischen 200´000 aufkommenden Fragen beantwortet


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2013)

Nenn mir doch mal deine Top 10 der Fragen


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Dezember 2013)

1. Warum gab man dem Spieler die Wahl am Ende von Teil 3 die Welt zu retten oder nicht wenn man es in 4 dann doch wieder vorgibt ? 
2. Wieso komm ich mir nach Ende der Story in Teil 4, außerhalb des Animus allein gelassen und gefangen vor ?! 
3. Wenn man mit Desmond, Connor´s Erinnerungen spielt, so ist doch Altair einer seiner Vorfahren oder ?
4. Warum ging es in den ersten Teilen so krass um die Edensplitter und jetzt hört man nix mehr von ihnen obwohl die Welt voll von den Dingern ist, laut Karte im ersten Teil.
5. Weshalb infiltrieren die Assassinen nicht den Templerclan, arbeiten sich hoch, machen eine Monsterversammlung in einem Haus und zünden es an ?
- Die wollen die Jungs doch stoppen 
6. Wann gibts ne gute Erklärung zu "Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt." - ich wusste es mal aber es ist weg 
7. Warum Desmond Lucy umgelegt hat, erschließt sich mir nicht gänzlich, hab das nochmal gespielt die Tage und ich merk nix von Verrat etc.
8. Warum werde ich das Gefühl nicht los das Assassinen, seit dem 3. Teil nur als Randgruppe existierend, irgendwann Zigeuner sein werden in irgendeinem Teil ( Würde auf Teil 6-8 wetten)
9. Wann kommt eine Oculus Rift und Kinect Unterstützung ?
10.Kann mir jemand mehr Infos zum Ende des vierten Teils geben?
- Mir fehlt da die Story so´n bisschen, finde das Ende sehr schnell durchgezogen.

So


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2013)

The_Schroeder schrieb:


> 1. Warum gab man dem Spieler die Wahl am Ende von Teil 3 die Welt zu retten oder nicht wenn man es in 4 dann doch wieder vorgibt ?
> 2. Wieso komm ich mir nach Ende der Story in Teil 4, außerhalb des Animus allein gelassen und gefangen vor ?!
> 3. Wenn man mit Desmond, Connor´s Erinnerungen spielt, so ist doch Altair einer seiner Vorfahren oder ?
> 4. Warum ging es in den ersten Teilen so krass um die Edensplitter und jetzt hört man nix mehr von ihnen obwohl die Welt voll von den Dingern ist, laut Karte im ersten Teil.
> ...



Also ich versuch mich mal, gebe aber keine Garantie für richtige Antworten. Nur so wie ich es verstanden habe.



Spoiler



1.Afaik gab es doch in Teil 3 keine Wahl. Desmon entschied sich sie "zu retten" indem er sich opferte.
Juno, die durch den Tod von Desmond befreit wurde, rettet zwar die Menschheit, versklavt sie aber dafür auch. Minerva warnte ihn noch davor.
2. Naja der Teil mit Story ist halt zu Ende.  Weiter geht es erst im nächsten AC und da wohl auch relativ Anschlusslos. Die Firma ist ja aktuell selbst etwas verunsichert, da sie scheinbar nicht wissen um was es Abstergo bei dem Projekt wirklich geht und der Chef(mit dem man in der obersten Etage ein Gespräch hat) ist zudem auch verschwunden. Mehr dazu wohl im nächsten Teil. Mehr Infos dazu bekommst du unter anderem nachdem du alle PCs gehackt hast.
3. Desmond kann nur seine eigenen Vorfahren betrachten. Sowohl Altair, Ezio, Conner und Desmond sind durch eine Blutlinie verbunden. Allerdings heißt das nicht das einer direkt vom anderen abstammt, man muss sich nur mal ansehen wie breit sich die Linien Fächern. Will damit sagen: Die Linien von Altair, Ezio und Conner laufen in Desmond zusammen.
Im 4. Teil geht es allerdings darum, das man auch in die Erinnerungen fremder DNA eintauchen kann.
4. Also ich denke das man sich auf die Edensplitter in den vorherigen Teilen konzentriert hat, da man dadurch eine Verbindung zu den Bewohnern der ersten Zivilisation herstellen konnte(Minerva, Juno, usw). Das braucht/kann man in Teil 4 nicht mehr, da man hier nicht mehr einen Assassinen spielt, der sich seiner Rolle bewusst ist. Man ist nen zufällige Person, die in die Sache hineingerät. Jedenfalls weiß man bisher nicht wen man spielt und die anderen Assassinen(Rebecca, Shawn) sprechen mit einem im Spiel nicht mit uns, als wären wir ein Assassine. 
Weiterhin hat man die "Katastrophe" zunächst abgewendet. Die Firma in der man arbeitet verfolgt andere Spuren der ersten Zivilisation.
5. Wenn es so einfach wäre...
Assassinen und Templer existieren schon so lang, wie es den Menschen gibt. Sie streiten sich darum wer Recht hat und haben dabei kostbare Zeit verschwendet. Weder hat der eine Recht und der andere Unrecht, noch ist es so einfach alle auf einmal auszulöschen. Vor allem da es sich mittlerweile um Weltweite Organisationen handelt und die Assassinen zur Zeit gegen die Templer den kürzeren ziehen. Die Templer sind in dieser Zeit sehr mächtig, zu Ezios Zeit(nach seinem Rachezug) war es eher andersrum. Aber alle auslöschen wird man nie können. Es sind eben Ideologien.
6.Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt wurde Kennway in Teil 4 relativ gut nah gebracht. Ich denke das muss jeder für sich selbst verstehen. 
Zitat aus AC Revelations:


> Wer sagt das nichts wahr ist hat die grundsätzliche zerbrechlichkeit der gesellschaft erkannt, und dass wir die hüter unserer kultur sind.
> Wer sagt, das alles erlaubt ist, hat erkannt, dass wir die architekten unserer handlungen sind, und mit ihren konsequenzen leben müssen


7. Lucy war eine Doppelagentin, aber besonders gut wurde das meiner Ansicht nach nicht aufgeklärt. Ich hatte mir da auch mehr erhofft.
8. Mal sind die Assas stärker, mal die Templer. Das war immer so, wird immer so sein.
9. Das keine Frage zum Gameinhalt 
10. Man merkt halt das hier noch ne Fortsetzung kommt. Zeitlich spielt AC3 zudem nach AC4. Also nicht die Real Life Story sondern das Kennway der Vater von Haytham Kenway und dieser der Vater von Conner.



Hoffe es sind jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt.


----------



## The_Schroeder (31. Dezember 2013)

1. Ok seh ich ein, entfand es irgenwie komisch 
2. PC´s hab ich alle, wirklich schlau werd ich nicht draus, egal, hoffe nur die fassen im nächsten bisschen was zusammen damit auch Leute die neu einsteigen mit der Story bisschen klarkommen.
3. Das er nicht direkt von einen der Jungs abstammt ist klar. Aber über die Blutlinie verwand müsste doch heißen das man bei ner Ahnentafel von Desmand die Jungs ja finden müsste.
Genetik war noch nie meins 
4. Teil 4 ist ja klar, aber war selbst in Teil 3 da nicht schon ziemlich still ?
Das Gefühl das man nicht weiß wo man hingehört hat Ubisoft aber gut hinbekommen ^^
Interessant wird , denk ich, wenn man sich selbst weiterhin spielt ob man dann den Sickereffekt hat.
5. Ein jahrtausendelanger Krieg ist jetzt aber auch kaum besser  - Sandkastenprinzip ^^
6.Die kenn ich, die war es mit der ich es gerafft hatte, Danke ^^
7.Ich auch, wie gesagt mir ist es nicht wirklich aufgefallen
8.Das Gefühl hatte ich in AC nie, iwie war für mich immer nur Krieg - Das hört sich an xD
9.Trotzdem interessant 
10. Der Teil ist ja klar, ach man ich spiels nochmal xD
Kann meine Frage gerade nicht formulieren.


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2014)

HILFE!!!

Ich hab Speicherprobleme mit dem dr....s Uplay. Ist das bekannt? Der speichert bei mir teilweise nicht, deshalb lass ich das Spiel erstmal ruhen und hoffe auf einen Patch.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Januar 2014)

ne kenn das Problem nicht... Hast du eventuell Internetprobleme, oder schliesst nach dem Spielen das Uplay zu schnell das er nicht speichern kann?

Versuch vielleicht ingame zu speichern... Ich denke du kansnt speichern bevor du das Spiel verlässt, kannst es ja mal diesen Weg versuchen


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Januar 2014)

Hey,
Habe vorgestern das spieo deinstaliert. 
Wollte es jetzt wieder instalieren aber uplay sagt dauernd wenn ich auf download drücke, dass nicht genügend Speicherplatz frei ist.
Habs auf 3 verschiedenen festplatten versucht die alle genug platz haben sollten und es klappt nicht. 
Hat jemand eine idee?
Habe zwar ein thread offen aber ich denke mal hier müsste mir jemand helfen können


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Januar 2014)

Habe das problem auch immer wieder bei updates usw. ich denke die Fehlermeldung ist einfach falsch, entweder laden zu viele gleichzeitig und die server sind überlastet oder deine Verbindung macht Faxen.
Ich versuchs einfach immerwieder, schliesse uplay starte es neu oder starte den Download 10x hintereinander, irgendwann funktionierts


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo danke für die Antworten aber nein habe nix dergleichen. Habe ja auch SC Blacklist auf Uplay läuft eins a dort mit dem Speichern. Werde aber mal das inGame speichern ausprobieren.

@übermir: wo habt ihr denn uplay installiert? Ich kannte das von früher steam das es "schlecht" ist das Programm auf C:/Programme aber das Spiel auf D:/ Games oder so deshalb installiere ich seitdem immer uplay, steam etx. auch auf die Gamesplatte.


----------



## meik19081999 (2. Januar 2014)

Habe uplax direkt auf der ganes platte instaliert und leider klappt das mut dem download immernoch nicht. 
Habe es gefühlte 10.000mal gemacht und immer die gleiche meldung.
edit: keiner eine Idee? bin am verzweifeln, denn ich will ac:bf zocken


----------



## Snipa (4. Januar 2014)

wer es noch nicht gesehen haben sollte, hier ein richtig geiles fan-video von assassins creed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C51SznwjxxA


----------



## cherry_coke (7. Januar 2014)

Muss mich auch mal einmischen: Das Spiel ansich ist wirklich toll! Ich war ja von Brotherhood, Revelations & III ziemlich gelangweilt. Irgendwie war die Luft raus, aber AC IV brachte frischen Wind.

Das Problem ist nur, dass die PC-Version richtig mies umgesetzt wurde. Ich meine: Ich habe mir erst kürzlich eine GTX770 4GB gekauft und habe AC IV kostenlos dazu erhalten. Das Spiel ist für Nvidia-Karten ausgelegt und ich wollte es direkt mal zum benchen der neuen Karte verwenden. Lieder habe ich mit Vsync (trotz D3DOverrider) keine Chance das Spiel mit konstanter Framerate zu spielen. Obwohl ich Physicx aus gestellt habe und auch das AA reduziert habe, geht die Framerate regelmäßig von 60Fps auf 30Fps runter - Ein Lag ist dann stark erkennbar. Sehe es aber irgendwie auch nicht ein das Spiel auf 30 Fps zu locken, jetzt wo ich schon eine neue GPU habe.

Obwohl meine Hardware top ist, hätte ich absolut kein Problem damit mit den Settings runter zu gehen ...wenn ich dadurch konstante 60 Fps erhalte. Aber das ist bei diesem Spiel scheinbar unmöglich! Selbst mein Skyrim mit Textur-Mods + Downsampling funzt mit 60+ Frames.

Und klar, man kann es trotzdem super spielen, aber es ist halt ärgerlich und vermiest den Spaß ziemlich.

Liberations HD werde ich mir darum garnicht erst zulegen, zumal ich sowieso erstmal die DLC´s von IV spielen möchte und Liberartions m M. nach viel zu früh kommt. Komme kaum noch hinterher mit den AC-Releases.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Januar 2014)

So, habe jetzt 10 mal Uplay neu instaliert und jetzt hat der Download von Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag geklappt.
Leider sind aber keine Savegames mehr vorhanden, dass bedeutet 40% von vorne anfangen.
Deswegen mag ich Uplay nicht -.-
Gruß


----------



## Ion (7. Januar 2014)

@*cherry_coke*
Warum schaltest du nicht einfach adaptives Vsync ein?


----------



## cherry_coke (8. Januar 2014)

@ion

Habe ich auch schon versucht, aber das Problem bleibt weiterhin. Ich googel ja auch schon regelmäßig zu dem Thema, aber bisher scheint es noch keine geeignete Lösung zu geben.  Naja, dann muss ich wohl damit leben.


----------



## Stephan79 (12. Januar 2014)

also ich muss mal sagen das Game macht richtig Laune ,das mein erster Assassins teil bin doch positiv überrascht.


----------



## Möxe (13. Januar 2014)

Mir machts eigentlich auch richtig Laune nur ich fände es richtig geil wenn die Gegner so in etwa auf dem Niveau von Hitman reagieren würden.
So nutze ich auch z.B. kein Pfeifen weil dadurch kommt man ja  noch viel einfacher durch die Schleich-Missionen.
Ansonsten kann ich nicht verstehen wenn jemand sagt dieses Spiel sei schlecht. Welchen Standard von Spielen hat man denn bitte in der aktuellen Zeit, wenn Spiele wie AC 4 schlecht seien. Verstehe ich nicht...
Die Schiffskämpfe sind langweilig, aber ohne ist es dann ja wie COD -> jedes Jahr Gleiche oder wie? Ich finde dieses Inselprinzip äußerst interessant und finde gut das sie diesen Schritt gewagt haben.


----------



## rorschach666 (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich muss sagen ich finde Black Flag auch richtig klasse 
Allerdings hab ich ein Problem. Und zwar bekomm ich keine Schätze gehoben. Ich bin auf der richtigen Insel, steh an der richtigen Stelle und hab die Schatzkarte. Aber wie buddel ich den Schatz aus?


----------



## inzpekta (22. Januar 2014)

Dann lauf an der Stelle ein bisschen umher, irgendwann erscheint das "E" für graben.


----------



## Bu11et (31. Januar 2014)

Hey Leuts, 

hab da mal ne kurze Frage. Undzwar wird für das Upgraden des Schiffs eine bestimmte Ressource gebraucht. Dieses Sybol, was sich im Pausenmenü oben ganz rechst befindet. Kann mir einer erklären was das ist?

€dit: Hat sich erledigt. Ist nichts weiter als Mettal.


----------



## marvinj (2. Februar 2014)

Is Metal 

Andre Sache:
Habe Probleme mit AC4 undzwar hat sich mein Game anscheinend nicht mit Uplay verbunden? Scheint unmöglich zu sein, dennoch passiert.
Aber von vorne:
Beim Start sucht sich das Game locker ne Minute den Ubisoft Server und findet kein. Im Hauptmenü sind Icons nicht verfügbar (da nicht verbunden).
Die KArte in der Kajüte meines Schiffes geht auch nicht, da keien Verbidung udn das WIFI Symbol unten links, zeigt auch die Verbindung zu den Servern an.

Nundenn, in Uplay ist das Game natürlich drin (Anno macht 0 Probleme), Erfolge bekomme ich auch, nur keine Rewards. Spielzeit wird auch imemr schön brv angezeigt. Bin am verzeifeln. Weiß Jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Nobody2512 (9. Februar 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Is Metal
> 
> Andre Sache:
> Habe Probleme mit AC4 undzwar hat sich mein Game anscheinend nicht mit Uplay verbunden? Scheint unmöglich zu sein, dennoch passiert.
> ...


 
Würde das game mal verschieben und dann bei uplay neu runterladen. Danach pausieren und zurück schieben. Vllt erkennt der es dann. Habe ich nach dem Wechsel zu win 8 gemacht.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (10. Februar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, vielleicht wurde es schon gesagt. Ich habe Momentan folgendes Problem:

AC4 scheint bei mir Probleme mit der Auflösung zu haben, wenn ich das Spiel starte bekomme ich über den kompletten Rand schwarze Balken. Ich spiele mit der Auflösung 1920x1080. Hardware siehe Signatur. Mein Bildschirm ist ein 24 Zoller im 16:9 Format. Treiber sind die neusten. 
In anderen Spielen bekomme ich dieses Phänomen nicht, bei dieser Auflösung

Hat einer von euch schon mal dieses Problem gehabt?


----------



## marvinj (19. Februar 2014)

Nobody2512 schrieb:


> Würde das game mal verschieben und dann bei uplay neu runterladen. Danach pausieren und zurück schieben. Vllt erkennt der es dann. Habe ich nach dem Wechsel zu win 8 gemacht.


 Schon gemacht. Neuer PC, neuer Router, uplay neu, neu runtergeladen, anderes Netzwerk ausprobiert und Ubisoft Support tut nix!


----------



## marvinj (26. März 2014)

Update: Support hat noch immer nix getan und ich vermute es liegt an deren Accountverwaltung oder what-EVER. 
Dafür bekommen die von mir nen fettes Minus


----------



## marvinj (7. April 2014)

Push? Problem besteht noch immer....


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. April 2014)

Schonmal mit deaktivierter Firewall getestet?


----------



## marvinj (30. April 2014)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Schonmal mit deaktivierter Firewall getestet?


 Na klar. Hab den Supp kontaktiert, die meinten ich sollte im Router ein paar Ports freischalten. Update kommt in Kürze


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Mai 2014)

Ich muss sagen, war anfänglich skeptisch wegen der ganzen Piratengeschichte, mittlerweile kann ich aber sagen dass es wohl das für mich beste AC seit Brotherhood ist.
Macht wirklich Laune und ich empfinde die Schiffskämpfe & Co keinesfalls als langweilig, im Gegenteil.
Auch wenn es nicht wirklich viel mit dem eigentlichen Assassinendasein zu tun hat, so macht es doch gewaltig Laune sich eine kleine Flotte aufzubauen, die Schiffe auf die Handelsrouten auszuschicken, die Forts anzugreifen, durch die Stürme zu segeln und den Seemannsliedern zu lauschen. Hätte ich mir nicht gedacht. Hab jetzt sicher auch schon gefühlt um die 30h gespielt, bin aber noch nicht mal bei der Hälfte weil ich fast nur die Meere abgrase, Schiffe angreife und sinnlos Schatzkisten suche


----------



## inzpekta (1. Mai 2014)

Das kann ich mal einfach so unterschreiben.

Schade nur, das die eigentliche Story um Abstergo nicht richtig voran kommt, bzw. irgendwie abgebrochen scheint.


----------



## christian.pitt (1. Mai 2014)

ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht

ist genauso, wie im ersten teil, als ebenfalls fast keine story um abstergo vorhanden war, und man ebenfalls gegen abstergo war, und man ebenfalls keinen plan hatte (wenn man die vorigen teile nicht gespielt hat) 
deshalb glaub ich auch, dass dies der neue haupt-charakter werden wird (da er ja "assassinen-blut" hat, er kann assassinen im animus nachspielen )


----------



## Tierce (3. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe ungefähr 70 Stunden Spielzeit, zweimal die Geschichte durchgespielt und einmal alles freigeschaltet was es gibt. Das Spiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, bis auf den Part wo man nicht Pirat war.

Ich habe diesen Animus Quatsch schon immer gehasst und bin froh dass ich hier kaum damit gequält wurde.
Von mir aus kann es gerne so ohne Animus Story weitergehen, wer brauchst schon Logik?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (7. Mai 2014)

Ja das mit dem Animus ist echt beschissen hätten sie von Anfang an irgendie anderrs machen können. Einfach aus dem Geschehen herausgerissen zu werden ist nervig und langweilig.


----------



## Tierce (8. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eine Mod um das Spiel schwieriger zu gestalten? Hätte Lust das nochmal zu spielen, aber die einzigen Tode sind die, wenn man aus Versehen irgendwo runterspringt.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Also ich habe ungefähr 70 Stunden Spielzeit, zweimal die Geschichte durchgespielt und einmal alles freigeschaltet was es gibt. Das Spiel hat mir sehr gut gefallen, bis auf den Part wo man nicht Pirat war.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Animus Quatsch schon immer gehasst und bin froh dass ich hier kaum damit gequält wurde.
> Von mir aus kann es gerne so ohne Animus Story weitergehen, wer brauchst schon Logik?


 
Finde ich auch, das Spiel ist fast perfekt, aber der Animus ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (8. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe das Spiel noch nicht durchgespielt ,aber für mich ist es auf jedenfall jetzt schon eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab es passt einfach alles.
Klasse Story und eine fantastische Atmosphäre/Grafik .
Mir haben es außerdem echt die Seeschlachten angetan sehr schade das es die bei Unity nichtmehr geben wird.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juli 2014)

Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Spiel noch nicht durchgespielt ,aber für mich ist es auf jedenfall jetzt schon eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt hab es passt einfach alles.
> Klasse Story und eine fantastische Atmosphäre/Grafik .
> Mir haben es außerdem echt die Seeschlachten angetan sehr schade das es die bei Unity nichtmehr geben wird.


 
Dafür wird Unity sicher sehr viele andere Features haben welche Spaß machen werden.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Juli 2014)

ich müsste das spiel wirklich mal zuende spielen...


----------



## Master451 (27. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, auch wenn ich jetzt nen älteren Thread ausgrabe, aber immerhin ist es der Sammelthread...
Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, ob bei euch die Cloud-Speicherung über Uplay funktioniert? Habe Black Flag auf meinem PC daheim über Steam runtergeladen, konnte es auch spielen, habe Rewards in UPlay usw.
Jetzt habe ich es mir auf meinem Zweit-PC erneut runtergeladen (am Studienort), installiert usw., doch er hat meinen Spielstand aus der Cloud nicht übernommen.  Habe mir jetzt per TeamViewer meinen alten Spielstand kopieren müssen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in dem Ordner auch 0KB-große Dateien (1.save.upload, 2.save.upload) sind, welche ich in keinem anderen Saveordner in Uplay habe. Bei den anderen Spielen funktioniert die Cloudsynchronisierung auch...
Wird dann einfach nicht hochgeladen? Ich habe etwas gegoogelt und folgenden Beitrag vom Dezember 2013 gefunden (https://support.ubi.com/de-DE/FAQ/9...ion-und-spielstand-sichern/kA030000000ecHVCAY)
Zusammenfassung: "Die Uplay PC Cloud Synchronisation für Assassin's  Creed IV: Black Flag wurde vorübergehend deaktiviert, während wir  Verbesserung der Funktionalität vornehmen."

Haben die das bis jetzt nicht wieder aktiviert?


----------



## Greutel (10. März 2015)

War seit langer Zeit mal wieder ein Spiel, das mich gefesselt hat.
Tolle Grafik, etwas zu hohe Systemanforderungen.


----------



## -angeldust- (11. März 2015)

dann solltest du dir das neue ac rogue zulegen. 
habs zwar erst 1,5 stunden gespielt. aber da kommt direkt black flag feeling auf! kanns kaum erwarten weiterzudaddeln...


----------



## red1976 (7. April 2015)

hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes problem habe mir gestern das spiel bei ubisoft gekauft und runtergeladen
so jetzt wollte ich es spielen und es ist nur am ruckeln beim bewegen im singleplayer
jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte
meine config.
amd fx 6300
asus cu2 R9 280


----------



## meik19081999 (7. April 2015)

Vielleicht ein paar mehr Infos?
Grafikeinstellungen?`
Auflösung?
Betriebssystem?

Gruß


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. April 2015)

Hallo. Wollte AC Black Flag spielen aber wie hebele ich die 30 Fps sperre aus? 30 Fps finde ich für meine Hardware zu wenig. Kennt sich jemand aus? Ohne Vsync spielen wäre auch eine möglichkeit aber das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (12. April 2015)

Kann wirklich keiner helfen? Habe gerade bei Radeon Pro Dreifacher Puffer aktiviert hat aber nicht geholfen. Habe teilweise nur 23 Fps zum kotzen ist die Fps sperre.

d3doverride soll noch helfen aber den Tool finde ich nirgendswo mehr zum herunterladen. In mein Rivatuner Statistic Server ist er leider nicht integriert.


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. April 2015)

Schon gut. Auf einmal klappt es heute mit d3doverride. Habe jetzt Vsync an und knapp 60 Fps mit Full HD, FXAA und alles auf anschlag.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (20. April 2015)

Ist sonst noch jemand das Problem aufgefallen, dass Eyefinity nicht richtig funktioniert? Habe oben und unten einen fetten schwarzen Balken. Konfiguration: 2xU28D590D, R9 280, Catalyst 15.4 Beta.


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Mai 2015)

mmh merkwürdig das manche probleme mit den fps haben... ich habe als grafikkarten nur 2 x 260GTX und spiele auf maximalen einstellungen 1900x1200(nur HBAO+ wird nicht unterstützt) 
auf 45-60 frames  in manchen einstellungen gehts es zwar runter auf 20 frames aber nur kurz


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Mai 2015)

Da ist garnichts merkwürdig. Bei mir wird mindestens 40-50 Fps eingehalten. Nichts mit 20 Fps und so. Das würde mich total stören.


----------



## denyo62 (15. Juni 2015)

Servus Leutz,
hab mir das spiel jetzt ma beim steamsale gekauft... ist da villt noch jemand am zocken ? paar Freunde würden nicht schaden l zum finden einiger Community Truhen und für die ein  oder anderer Multiplayer-Runde ..


----------



## msdd63 (8. Juli 2015)

Ich finde das AC 4 schlecht für Mehrkern CPU´s optimiert ist. Zwei Kerne werden gut ausgelastet und die anderen beiden dümpeln zwischen 20% und 30% Auslastung. Und meine GPU ist zu 75% ausgelastet und trotzdem kann ich nicht in 1080p mit allem auf max spielen. Da geht bei anderen auch aktuellen Spielen mehr. Ubi hat da einen schlechten Job gemacht. Sonst ist AC 4 super. Habe es auch erst angefangen zu spielen da ich vorher alle Vorgänger durchgespielt habe.


----------



## msdd63 (8. Juli 2015)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> hab mir das spiel jetzt ma beim steamsale gekauft... ist da villt noch jemand am zocken ? paar Freunde würden nicht schaden in dem Spiel zum finden einiger Community Truhen und für die ein  oder anderer Multiplayer-Runden ..


Ich bin bei Uplay "SiLENTKILLeRDD". Ich wäre dabei.


----------

